# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2010



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 23:56)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Nov 2010 às 03:02)

Inicio do mês já a acumular alguma coisa..1,1mm desde as 0h...temperatura nos 12,9oC e vento bem mais fraco...pressao ja perto dos 1019hPa...vem ai o verao de sao martinho...


----------



## Veterano (1 Nov 2010 às 07:55)

Bom dia. Manhã com muito sol, algumas nuvens sobre o mar, vento fraco de norte, HR nos 81% e 13,6º.

   Irá ser uma semana sem nuvens.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Nov 2010 às 11:55)

Bom dia,
manha com algum sol também por aqui..mas neste momento céu carregado com bastantes nuvens...mas nada de chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2010 às 17:20)

Boa tarde.

Dia relativamente soalheiro mas que tornou-se muito nublado na última hora com nebulosidade média vinda de norte. O vento é fraco, por vezes moderado de N\NO (aparente).
Sem precipitação acumulada hoje.

*Tmín: 10,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,0ºC

Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 70%
Pressão: 1023 mb* (nas últimas 24h subiu de 1012 para 1023 mb)


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Nov 2010 às 19:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Dia relativamente soalheiro mas que tornou-se muito nublado na última hora com nebulosidade média vinda de norte. O vento é fraco, por vezes moderado de N\NO (aparente).
> Sem precipitação acumulada hoje.
> ...



Esses dados são quase iguais aos daqui...a esta hora


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

Boas noites!

Por aqui um dia bem mais calmo que os anteriores!

Dados actuais:

temp:11.5 ºc ( mínima *10.8ºc* ) ( máxima *16.0 ºc* )

Vento N : 12 Km/h

Pressão:1023.9 hpa

Humidade: 89 %

Precipitação desde 0 horas : *0.3 mm*


----------



## Veterano (2 Nov 2010 às 06:51)

Bom dia. Já se vislumbra um ambiente ensolarado!

   Para já 10,7º e vento muito fraco, céu sem nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2010 às 12:17)

Bom dia!

Hoje, às 00h38 quando cheguei a Estação de Vila Nova de Gaia, vindo das Penhas da Saúde, estava o céu limpo e vento fraco e a sensação térmica era agradável. Isto porque não tirei nenhuma peça de roupa desde que saí de lá de cima 

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp: *17ºC*


----------



## Veterano (2 Nov 2010 às 15:05)

Tarde muito agradável, com vento fraco, 19,5º e céu limpo.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Nov 2010 às 16:06)

Durante o dia de ontem e de hoje não estivesse por casa, como tal não tive acesso aos dados da minha estação meteorológica
No entanto esta última noite aqui bem perto do Hospital de São João, esteve bastante frio...já se começam a notar "as noites" mais cedo que o habitual...
O céu limpo tem sido predominante no dia de hoje, e assim será de se esperar durante o resto da semana...
Eu tal como o João Soares vou-me refugiar até perto da Serra da Estrela até ao próximo domingo...bem junto do Mondego com a Serra pela frente...infelizmente vou de comboio e como tal não vou conseguir ir até à Torre ver as maravilhas que este último fim de semana proporcionou...
Amanhã estarei a reportar desde lá...sem net...mas os telemóveis fazem milagres..


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2010 às 16:48)

MarioCabral disse:


> Eu tal como o João Soares vou-me refugiar até perto da Serra da Estrela até ao próximo domingo...bem junto do Mondego com a Serra pela frente...infelizmente vou de comboio e como tal não vou conseguir ir até à Torre ver as maravilhas que este último fim de semana proporcionou...
> Amanhã estarei a reportar desde lá...sem net...mas os telemóveis fazem milagres..



Fazes bem, e aproveita que essa zona é lindíssima. Como já tinha dito, ainda estou em nostalgia....

Por Canidelo, minha rica terrinha, céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
Temp. Actual: *16.4ºC*


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

Boas noites, 

Por aqui um dia de céu em geral pouco nublado,bastante nevoeiro matinal, a mínima da madrugada já foi bem fresquinha! 

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 12.8 ºc ( mínima *7.5 ºc* ) ( máxima *18.1 ºc* )

Vento NNE 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.4 hpa

Humidade: 93 %


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2010 às 22:32)

Boa Noite!

Sigo com *12.2ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite

Céu estrelado, temperatura actual 13.1ºC.

Tmax. 17.1ºC
Tmin. 7.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2010 às 00:13)

Boa Noite!

Nota-se muita humidade no ar, e já está tudo molhado da orvalhada que se faz sentir.
Céu limpo e sem vento.
Temp. Actual: *12.0ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2010 às 01:12)

Antes da ida para a serra reporto estes últimos dados...esta noite tal como tinha previsto atingi a nova mínima na estação meteorológica às 7:13h, uns agradáveis 8,9ºC...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 12,5ºC
Humidade relativa: 90%
Pressão: 1024,9hPa
Vento: fraco de este


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2010 às 04:52)

Emboras pelos dados do IM a temperatura lá fora esteja a rondar os 11ºC, a humidade extrema acima dos 90% com o orvalho e algum vento que se faz sentir cria um desconforto enorme para quem se aventura lá fora...É o nevoeiro quem reina nesta noite aqui no Porto!


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2010 às 07:16)

Bom Dia! 

Nevoeiro e vento nulo.
Muito orvalho. (Se tivesse as temperaturas perto dos 0ªC, dava uma grande camada de gelo sobre os carros)


----------



## Veterano (3 Nov 2010 às 09:09)

João Soares disse:


> Muito orvalho. (Se tivesse as temperaturas perto dos 0ªC, dava uma grande camada de gelo sobre os carros)



  É verdade, João. Registo 92% de HR, apesar do céu limpo. Alguma neblina por Rio Tinto e 11,8º.

  Os carros que dormiram ao relento estão todos molhados.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2010 às 10:19)

Bom dia.

Céu praticamente limpo, alguma névoa ainda presente e vento fraco.
Alguns bancos de nevoeiro pela manhãzinha mas que já dissiparam para dar lugar a um sol radioso e muito agradável na pele...

*Tmín: 5,5ºC*

Ontem, 2 Novembro.
*Tmín: 4,0ºC
Tmáx. 17,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2010 às 18:07)

Bom final de dia (ou bom início de noite)

Mantêm-se as excelentes condições meteorológicas que havia de manhã...bem bom (ou nem por isso, pois depende daquilo que se anseia). Relembro que a partir da próxima semana o frio\fresco volta ao luso rectângulo, por isso é de aproveitar estes dias ensolarados.

*Tmáx: 20,0ºC

Tactual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 72%
Pressão: 1026 mb *(máx de 1027 mb há 6 h atrás)


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

Boas, 

por aqui mais um dia de céu em geral limpo e com nevoeiros matinais..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 14.5 ºc ( mínima *8.8ºc *) ( máxima *19.8 ºc* )

Vento : NE 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.4 hpa

Humidade: 93 %

Provavelmente amanhã de manhã teremos novamente nevoeiro...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e vento fraco. Mais quente do que ontem...que calor!

*Tmín: 8,0ºC

Tactual: 18,0ºC
Hr: 56%
Pressão: 1029 mb (valor mais alto desde que tenho a estação)*


----------



## Veterano (4 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

Ambiente muito agradável por Rio Tinto, muito sol, vento fraco de leste e 21,4º.

  É a calma antes da tempestade.


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2010 às 13:53)

Boa tarde!

Que belo dia por Canidelo! 
O sol brilha lá fora e o céu está limpo lembrando o mar.. hum, mar, vou já para lá 

Temp. Actual: *24ºC*

Ate jáááá!


----------



## Veterano (4 Nov 2010 às 15:48)

Por Rio Tinto uns desconcertantes 25,4º! Está mesmo calor.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,

De momento, sigo com *17.0°C*. Hoje o dia foi uma maravilha. Um verdadeiro verão de São Martinho. A estação marca uma temperatura máxima de 29.8°C Duvido!!!  

Mas por volta das 14h, o meu carro marcava 26ºC 

Alias, a estação de Braga (Merelim) mostra isso mesmo:





A madrugada, foi algo fria. Minima de 7.2°C


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

Boa noite.

De facto...que dia este! Um verão tardio muito, muito agradável. *Caloraço* a determinada altura 

Mantêm-se o céu limpo e o vento calmo (a bonança antes da tempestade?).

*Tmín: 8,0ºC
Tmáx: 22,5ºC

Tactual: 10,8ºC
Hr: 86%
Pressão: 1028 mb*


----------



## 1337 (4 Nov 2010 às 23:41)

incrivel que quase cheguei ais 26ºC hoje


----------



## João Soares (5 Nov 2010 às 12:40)

Boa Tarde!

Nem ontem, nem hoje de manhã havia nevoeiro. Apenas uma ténue neblina matinal.

Dia quentinho tal como ontem. O sol ainda queima e sem vento, deve estar uma praia excelente. Já ontem, havia umas pessoas a fazer praia


----------



## Veterano (5 Nov 2010 às 15:45)

Mais um dia fenomenal de sol e de atmosfera tranquila, dei uma volta por terras de Basto e sempre o mesmo ambiente, ensolarado e sem vento.

  Temperatura sempre nos 23º-25º.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2010 às 17:33)

Bom fim de tarde (e de semana)

Excelentes condições para o ócio...novamente.
A diferença hoje foi a entrada de nebulosidade alta o que proporcionou há bocado ver um "sundog" (Ver wikipedia) muito interessante. Não tenho fotos porque não tinha a máquina apropriada...
Sendo assim cá esperamos animação meteorológica nos próximos dias; este últimos foram fenomenais para "recarregar" as baterias com essa fonte inesgotável de energia que é o nosso astro-rei, o sol.

*Tmín: 8,0ºC
Tmáx: 22,0ºC

Tactual: 18,2ºC
Hr: 62%
Pressão: 1025 mb*




Veterano disse:


> ...dei uma volta por terras de Basto...


----------



## João Soares (5 Nov 2010 às 18:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde (e de semana)
> 
> Excelentes condições para o ócio...novamente.
> A diferença hoje foi a entrada de nebulosidade alta o que proporcionou há bocado ver um *"sundog"* (Ver wikipedia) muito interessante. Não tenho fotos porque não tinha a máquina apropriada...
> Sendo assim cá esperamos animação meteorológica nos próximos dias; este últimos foram fenomenais para "recarregar" as baterias com essa fonte inesgotável de energia que é o nosso astro-rei, o sol.



Em Canidelo também avistei, sobre o mar! Pena não ter tempo de uma flashada pelo telemóvel, porque quando reparei nele apareceu a minha camioneta, hehe.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *16.1ºC*
Máxima: 22.5ºC - Máxima de fazer inveja há alguns dias de Verão.


----------



## Veterano (5 Nov 2010 às 21:43)

Pois, pois, a minha volta por terras de Basto foi estritamente profissional. Mas as cores do Outono estavam espectaculares, os castanhos, os amarelos, os vermelhos, nas árvores, enfim, ponham a vossa imaginação a funcionar...


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

por aqui mais um dia de temperaturas agradáveis e mesmo alguma sensação de calor..

*Extremos de temperatura de ontem*

Máx: *23.6 ºc *

Mínima: *13.6 ºc*


Hoje a máxima voltou a ser igual à de ontem: *23.6 ºc*

*Dados actuais*

Temp: 15.9ºc ( mínima *13.0 ºc* )

Vento:NE 7Km/h

Pressão: 1025.3 hpa

Humidade:82 %


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Nov 2010 às 23:20)

De volta ao litoral norte, vejo que por aqui têm-se mantido dias bem quentes...hoje a minha máxima aqui foi de 23,6ºC, bastante quente suponho


----------



## 1337 (5 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

sim quentes
mais um dia em que tive uma maxima de 25.1Cº


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Nov 2010 às 03:02)

1337 disse:


> sim quentes
> mais um dia em que tive uma maxima de 25.1Cº



como está ai actualmente?


----------



## Veterano (6 Nov 2010 às 11:06)

Bom dia. Mais uma bela manhã, quase sem vento, com 18,2º e 83% de HR.

  Curioso o intenso nevoeiro concentado mesmo na orla marítima, será que vai evoluir para o interior ou dissipar-se?


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2010 às 11:46)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Mais uma bela manhã, quase sem vento, com 18,2º e 83% de HR.
> 
> Curioso o intenso nevoeiro concentado mesmo na orla marítima, será que vai evoluir para o interior ou dissipar-se?



Bom dia!

Acordei agora, e o nevoeiro parecia que se ia dissipar, entretanto está a entrar a uma velocidade impressionante, hehe. 

Temp. Mínima: 12.0ºC


----------



## Veterano (6 Nov 2010 às 11:52)

João Soares disse:


> Acordei agora, e o nevoeiro parecia que se ia dissipar, entretanto está a entrar a uma velocidade impressionante, hehe.



  Já chegou aqui ao Aviz e continua a subir...


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2010 às 13:06)

Veterano disse:


> Já chegou aqui ao Aviz e continua a subir...





Continua a reinar o nevoeiro. *17ºC*
Mas o nevoeiro não é denso. Ainda bem, já me chegou o da Serra da Estrela


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Nov 2010 às 14:01)

Pela imagem de satelite parece que o nevoeiro veio para ficar,nao?


----------



## jpmartins (6 Nov 2010 às 21:59)

Boa noite

Céu muito nublado, temp.actual 14.6ºC.


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2010 às 01:09)

Boa Noite!

Céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Temp: *14.9ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Nov 2010 às 01:25)

Boa Noite!

Hoje já vi de tudo...em Guimarães durante a tarde o céu estava bem carregado, mas será uma ameaça sem frutos...
Aqui sigo com 13,9ºC, mas com a humidade a fazer sentir a noite fresca...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Nov 2010 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Por aqui já chuviscou, mas não o suficiente para ser registado pela estação.
Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco.

Tactual: 14.4ºC

Tmin.12.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2010 às 11:14)

Bom Dia!



jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por aqui já chuviscou, mas não o suficiente para ser registado pela estação.



x2.

Aqui também chuviscou mas sem acumular qualquer coisa.
De momento, já com boas abertas.


----------



## Veterano (7 Nov 2010 às 12:25)

João Soares disse:


> De momento, já com boas abertas.



  E agora com o céu quase completamente limpo. É o vento de norte a refrescar o ambiente, registo 16,3º.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2010 às 13:01)

Boas tardes, 

tempo fresco, algum vento, chuva de pouca dura durante a amanhã.

*Dados actuais*

temp: 14.2 ºc 8 mínima *11.5ºc* ) 

Vento NW 27 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.7 hpa ( a descer ) 

Humidade: 68 %

Precipitção acumulada desde 0 h : *1.3 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Nov 2010 às 14:41)

Por aqui chovei 0.9mm entre as as 6 e as 7horas...


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2010 às 14:50)

Boa Tarde!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Temp: *16ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (7 Nov 2010 às 16:39)

Boa tarde

A manhã ainda trouxe um chuvisco, com a tarde veio o céu pouco nublado.
O vento tem soprado moderado.

Temp.actual: 14.1ºC


----------



## Profetaa (7 Nov 2010 às 16:52)

Boas.
Por cá vento fraco/moderado, com sol e algumas nuvens.
14.8º de temperatura.Na madrugada e manhã ainda acomulei 1.3 mm de chuva


----------



## 1337 (7 Nov 2010 às 17:09)

cai agora um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2010 às 17:21)

Boas tardes!

De momento, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Esta fresco. Sigo com *13.8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2010 às 18:28)

Boas tardes!

tempo bastante fresco direi frio mesmo acentuado pelo vento! 

A mínima de *11.5ºc* deverá ser batida até à meia noite..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 11.7 ºc ( máxima *14.8 ºc* ) 

Vento NNW : 19 Km/h ( rajada máxima 51 Km/h de NW  às 14:08 h)

Pressão: 1014.9 hpa

Humidade:79 %

Precipitação: *1.3 mm*


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2010 às 18:40)

Edit: 18:37 h: mínima batida *11.4 ºc* que é a temperatura actual..

Vento NW 23 Km/h


----------



## Veterano (7 Nov 2010 às 18:51)

Registo 12,6º para 72% de HR. Vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2010 às 19:29)

Bom final de domingo.
A emoção tão esperada não aconteceu no fim de semana desta vez...agora está guardada para o início da semana de trabalho (e a bem da verdade os nossos "hermanos" da cornija cantábrica é que vão ter "diversão" à brava)

Hoje dia de antagonismos; começou por se apresentar com chuva (fraca, fraca) e vento calmo, para a meio da manhã o sol dar um ar da sua graça e o vento começar a mostrar a sua feição menos meiga. O aumento da sensação de frio provocado pelo vento moderado de NO foi notório, mesmo quando o sol ainda raiava em todo o seu esplendor pela tarde dentro.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO - sensação de frio ligeiro.

E a depressão aí vem de "terras" mais a norte...







*Tmín: 10,0ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 15,5ºC

Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 66%
Pressão: 1015 mb
Precipitação: 0 (!)*


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2010 às 20:06)

Temperatura mínima constantemente a ser batida : *10.8 ºc* neste momento ( nova mínima )

O dia de amanhã promete ser chuvoso ventoso e com sensação térmica bem baixa.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Nov 2010 às 20:14)

Por aqui minima de 9.4C.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2010 às 22:07)

E siga o arrefecimento...nova mínima do dia com *9.7 ºc* neste momento!

Vento NW 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.0 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 86 %


----------



## The_simpson (7 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

Aqui com 7,9º e continua a descer...
82% e a subir...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Nov 2010 às 23:30)

Por aqui o dia foi mesmo fresco...às 16h já registava 13,8ºC!Em relação à precipitação um pequeno aguaceiro rendeu-me uns míseros 0,5mm...amanhã e terça esperam-se dias em grande já...


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2010 às 23:42)

Boa Noite!

Por Canidelo, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *9.3ºC*


----------



## PauloSR (8 Nov 2010 às 00:23)

Muito boa noite a todos,

De momento, sigo com 5,4º C. Hoje esta bem frio. E que o diga o Benfica


----------



## João Soares (8 Nov 2010 às 07:16)

Bom Dia!

Chuva 
Temp. Actual: *14.1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Nov 2010 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros, trazidos por um vento de oeste moderado.

  Temperatura nos 14,2º, pouco irá subir.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Nov 2010 às 09:59)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros que renderam 2.5mm até ao momento.
Quanto ao vento neste momento, sopra fraco, no entanto durante a madrugada chegou aos 48.7km/h a rajada max.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Nov 2010 às 12:21)

O vento já se faz ouvir , relativamente ao chuvisco tem sido intermitente.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Nov 2010 às 12:25)

Manhã de chuva com alguns momentos de tréguas. Venha mais!


----------



## João Soares (8 Nov 2010 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde!

Até ao momento acumulei *5 mm*.
De momento, não chove.

Quando estava a vir para casa à pé, caiu um aguaceiro forte de pouquíssima duração, puxada a vento que me molhou por completo.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Nov 2010 às 14:41)

Hoje dia em regime de aguaceiros...a precipitação acumulada no dia de hoje vai em 6.2mm..o que já é bem bom...
Temperatura actual nos 15,4ºC...


----------



## PauloSR (8 Nov 2010 às 14:44)

Boa Tarde,

Depois da "chuva" de golos no Dragão , o dia segue com aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado e 13.7°C. Quanto à pressão, encontra-se nos 1000mb.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Nov 2010 às 14:47)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> Depois da "chuva" de golos no Dragão , o dia segue com aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado e 13.7°C. Quanto à pressão, encontra-se nos 1000mb.



Já baixei os 1000hPa, actualmente nos 998,9hPa...


----------



## PauloSR (8 Nov 2010 às 15:57)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já baixei os 1000hPa, actualmente nos 998,9hPa...



Exacto Mário. Por aqui a pressão também está em queda. Neste momento, 999.0mb. Temperatura de 13.3°C. Não chove e o vento diminuiu bastante a intensidade


----------



## PauloSR (8 Nov 2010 às 18:00)

ThaZouk disse:


> Exacto Mário. Por aqui a pressão também está em queda. Neste momento, 999.0mb. Temperatura de 13.3°C. Não chove e o vento diminuiu bastante a intensidade







EDIT 18:00 - Às pinguinhas, às pinguinhas, mas ja cá cantam *16.5 mm* de acumulação. (la tem que estar o 5... anda muito na moda)


----------



## Veterano (8 Nov 2010 às 18:52)

Por aqui já não chove há algum tempo, a não ser umas gotas...

  Muito vento, isso sim!


----------



## João Soares (8 Nov 2010 às 21:24)

Veterano disse:


> Por aqui já não chove há algum tempo, a não ser umas gotas...
> 
> Muito vento, isso sim!



Oraitas!

Começou agora a cair um aguaceiro fraco que será de curta duração, tal como os outros.
5 mm!


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

Boas noites, 

o dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros em geral fracos/ moderados e de curta duração, destaque também para o vento com rajadas fortes de W.

*Dados actuais
*
Tempª: 12.7 ºC ( mínima *8.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *13.9 ºc* ) 

Vento: W 37Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao  momento *70 Km/h* de WNW às 18:14 h)

Pressão: 998.2 hpa ( mínima do dia e ainda a descer)

Humidade: 97 %

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas: *7.4 mm*

Cai mais um aguaceiro neste momento puxado a vento..


----------



## Fi (8 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

Boa noite.

Vento muito forte marcou o dia de hoje. Ao início da noite, acalmou e regressou a chuva. A partir das 20h00 tive dois aguaceiros fracos. 

Temp. Máxima:16,5ºC
Temp. Mínima: 8ºC 

Actual: 13ºC


----------



## The_simpson (8 Nov 2010 às 22:48)

12ºC
89%
995,9hpa


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2010 às 22:57)

Vento a aumentar, nova rajada máxima *73 Km/h* de W às 22:49h

Temperatura em queda : 12.1 ºc neste momento, o ar mais frio deve estar a começar a entrar...

Mais um aguaceiro: *8 mm* acumulados neste momento


Pressão com nova mínima *997.7 hpa* e em queda.


----------



## João Soares (8 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

Snifa disse:


> Vento a aumentar, nova rajada máxima *73 Km/h* de W às 22:49h



Por acaso, pressenti uma rajada forte por volta dessa hora, hehe.
De momento, não chove.
Acumulado de *6 mm*.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Nov 2010 às 23:53)

Boa noite

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros que renderam 7.7mm.
O vento soprou po vezes forte, com a rajada max. 62.7km/h.

Neste momento o vente parece estar novamente a despertar com várias rajadas a chegar à casa dos 50km/h


----------



## PauloSR (9 Nov 2010 às 01:04)

Boa noite,

Pressão em queda: 995mb
Temperatura: 12,4º C
Acumulação desde as 00h: 1mm
Acumulação de ontem, dia 8 de Nov. : 21,9mm


----------



## PauloSR (9 Nov 2010 às 01:14)

Uma árvore de grande porte caiu, esta segunda-feira à noite sobre um camião na VCI, no Porto. Não há feridos a registar, mas, por ser hora de ponta, as consequências podiam ter sido bem piores

Pouco faltava para as 19:00. Na hora de ponta do trânsito portuense, de repente, a árvore arrastou consigo um poste de electricidade, caindo sobre a cabine de um pesado de mercadorias

Os danos são avultados para a empresa de camionagem. Mas a tragédia poderia ter sido bem pior, já que dezenas de automóveis circulavam naquela via.

Os sapadores do Porto, com o auxílio de uma grua e motosserra cortaram a árvore em pouco mais de hora e meia, mas o acidente provocou filas de dezenas de quilómetros na VCI.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Nov 2010 às 01:16)

Desde as 0h aqui já acumulados 2,3mm...aguaceiros fortes neste início de madrugada de hoje...

Nas 24h acumulados 7mm...


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Nov 2010 às 05:12)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Que desperdício...Quase tudo foi parar aos  peixes ...
Duvido que estejam contentes com tanto rebuliço.

Por aqui, dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, um ou outro  momentaneamente forte, e acumulação de 11,9 mm.
Vento sempre moderado, por vezes em rajadas de 60, 70 Km/h e a pressão
sempre em queda.
Agora , 0995,1 ( mínima de 0995,0) e ligeira acalmia de precipitações e ventos.
E tanto, que não muito longe daqui , ocorre agora,  vigorosamente...
É nestas alturas que apetece empurrar Portugal um pouco mais para norte...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Nov 2010 às 05:21)

Companheiros do litoral norte...quem nos poder contemplar com umas fotos da ondulação marítima do dia de hoje, previsão de ondas a rondar os 8m aqui bem perto do Porto...o IM coloca o litoral norte e centro em alerta vermelho devido à forte ondulação...
Ainda vou tentar ir até Matosinhos ou Leça...


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2010 às 08:00)

Bons dias, 

tempo frio chuvoso e ventoso.

*Dados actuais*

temp: 9.3 ºc ( mínima do dia )

Vento WNW 36 Km/h

Pressão: 995.5 hpa

Humidade: 92%

Precipitação desde 0 horas: *8.1 mm*

Há momentos caiu um forte aguaceiro e foi acompanhado de um trovão bastante ao longe e abafado...


----------



## Veterano (9 Nov 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Registo 10,5º, muitas nuvens, aguaceiros intermitentes, vento moderado.


----------



## Fi (9 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

Vento muito forte acompanhado de chuva.
Temperatura actual de 14ºC, manhã bastante fria.

Vou tentar tirar umas fotos junto ao mar.


----------



## Fi (9 Nov 2010 às 11:45)

E ouve-se o primeiro trovão, bem forte e bem perto


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2010 às 11:57)

E confirmo a trovoada.. vem muito escuro do mar de Oeste ...

levo acumulados *10.4 mm *, temp actual: 10.4 ºc 

EDIT Outro trovão ao longe....

A luz piscou por momentos..


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2010 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde!

Ontem, o acumulado foi de *7 mm*. Caíram alguns aguaceiros depois da minha última postagem que fez aumentar mais um bocado.

--

Hoje, ainda só tenho uns modestos *5 mm.*
Não ouvi nenhum trovão. Até porque a minha "nova" escola tem uma capacidade de abafar os sons exteriores brutais, hehe. 

Já poderá ser um pouco tarde, mas vou dar um saltinho às praias para ver e tentar tirar algumas fotos/vídeos via telemóvel.


----------



## PauloSR (9 Nov 2010 às 15:42)

Boa Trde,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados, pouco vento e dois trovões bem fortes. Neste momento não chove, mas já acumulei desde as 00h, *	20.9 mm*.

*11.6°C* de momento. A máxima atingida foi de 16.9°C. A mínima foi de 9.4°C


----------



## dj_teko (9 Nov 2010 às 16:31)

Tudo muito escuro por aqui, esta aos chuveiros, quando vem é um vento 






Vento


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2010 às 17:17)

Grande chuvada agora puxada a vento muito forte! Mas de curta duração...


----------



## jpmartins (9 Nov 2010 às 17:54)

Boa tarde

Tarde de aguaceiro por vezes fortes, neste momento céu muito nublado, 11.6ºC.
O vento parece estar mais calmo, no entanto até ás 14h, já tinha uma rajada acima do 70km/h (76.5km/h), penso que de tarde poderei ter superado este valor.

EDIT 17:56: Chove torrencialmente


----------



## jpmartins (9 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

Boa tarde

O meu pai esteve na praia da Vagueira e deparou-se com tragédia, duas pessoas que assistiam à ondulação forte que se fazia sentir, caíram à água.
Um está desaparecido e o outro conseguiu agarrar-se ás rochas ficando em estado muito crítico. Isto tudo aconteceu por volta da 17:30.
Deverá haver mais informação brevemente nos telejornais.


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2010 às 22:34)

Boas noites, 

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 11.5 ºc ( mínima *9.1 ºc *) ( máxima *13.8ºc* )

Vento NW : 15 Km/h ( rajada máxima *70 Km/h* de WNW às  07:50h)

Pressão: 1001.5 hpa ( a subir )

Humidade:83 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h : *14.0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2010 às 23:32)

Boa Noite!

Céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Precipitação Acumulada: *7 mm*


----------



## The_simpson (9 Nov 2010 às 23:53)

Boa Noite

9,5ºC
89%
1001,9hpa


----------



## João Soares (10 Nov 2010 às 07:30)

Bom Dia, meteoloucos! 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
*9ºC*

E, apenas, *1 mm* solitário recolhido.


----------



## Veterano (10 Nov 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Regresso do sol, ainda com muita humidade/orvalho no ambiente.

   Por agora 10,7º.


----------



## PauloSR (10 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

Boa tarde,

Este tópico referente ao "Seguimento Litoral Norte" está morto hoje 

Está bem fresquinho de momento. Sigo com 8.4°C. O dia de hoje começou com um sol bem radiante, e aumentou gradualmente a nebulosidade, ate que por volta das 13h chegou mesmo a chover. Acumulei 1.0 mm  Fantastico 

A Máxima do dia foi 19.0°C. Quanto à temperatura minima, foi de 4.4ºC.


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2010 às 21:42)

Boas noites, 

dia já com muito menos chuva e vento que ontem, céu em geral pouco nublado..aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes de madrugada..

Dados actuais.

temp: 10.5 ºc ( mínima *9.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *15.4 ºc* ) 

Vento: N 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.8 hpa

Humidade: 93 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0h : *1.5 mm*

Noite bastante fresca e húmida..


----------



## jpmartins (10 Nov 2010 às 22:19)

Boa noite
A temperatura vai descendo 8.8ºC.


----------



## Fi (10 Nov 2010 às 23:53)

Boa noite.

Aguaceiros pouco frequentes durante a madrugada/manhã para depois regressar o Sol. Sente-se bastante o frio 
 Neste momento, sigo com 10ºC.

Temp. Máxima: 18ºC
Temp. Mínima: 8.5ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Nov 2010 às 01:27)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Este tópico referente ao "Seguimento Litoral Norte" está morto hoje :confused



É verdade ThaZouk, depois da tempestade vem sempre alguma calmaria...por aqui é a mesma coisa
Por aqui têm sido dias de muito trabalho, não tem dado para seguir de perto as "movimentações" do tempo...
No entanto temos tido noites bem frescas, infelizmente a temperatura aqui não tem descido tanto como no Marquês por exemplo, embora a humidade acredito que esteja mais elevada e talvez daí advenha essa explicação..
Durante o dia apenas acumulei 0,5mm...Tivemos céu limpo e sol até meio do dia, depois bastante nebulosidade até ao fim da tarde até que novamente voltou a limpar..
*
Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1019,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 87%
Vento: praticamente nulo de NW


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2010 às 07:31)

Bom Dia!  

Ontem, acumulei *1 mm* de precipitação.

--

Para hoje, mais um dia de aguaceiros e/ou chuva fraca.
Durante a noite, mais *1 mm* no _penico_. De grão a grão enche a galinha o papo. 

Céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (11 Nov 2010 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, mas sem chuva, vento fraco e 14,2º.


----------



## Fi (11 Nov 2010 às 12:07)

Céu encoberto, será chuva, será vento? Vento não é certamente, pode ser que chova... 

E agora sim, a imagem correcta. Bastante chuva para a madrugada de Domingo aqui no burgo.
Os meus agradecimentos ao Mário Barros pela correcção.


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2010 às 14:04)

Boa Tarde!

Caíram alguns pingos por volta das 9h55. E desde aí nada aconteceu.
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
_Solzinho_ quando é que apareces?


----------



## PauloSR (11 Nov 2010 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, hoje foi um dia com céu muito nublado. Por volta das 17h cairam umas pingas. Sigo com *12.7°C*.

Vejam se comem muitas castanhas hoje  Tenham uma boa "janta" de São Martinho. Aproveito para deixar umas castanhinhas assadas aqui para a malta do forum 






Máxima do dia: 16.7°C


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

Boa Noite!

Chove fraco à 15 minutos!


----------



## jpmartins (11 Nov 2010 às 23:07)

Boa noite
Por aqui também vai chuviscando, temp. actual 13.8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2010 às 00:06)

No dia 11. Novembro acabei por acumular o solitário 1 mm! (Mais vale 1 que nenhum) 

--

Continua a chover de forma fraca.


----------



## GabKoost (12 Nov 2010 às 06:28)

Noite bem interessante.

Chuva "molha tolos" constante e bem densa. Daquela que penetra bem no solo e ajuda a compor os nossos lençois friaticos.

_______________________

Um pequeno aparte:

Confrontei um idoso aqui da terra sobre o suposto "Verão de São Martinho" que, segundo a tradição, deveria ter aparecido por essa altura.

Disse-me ele que isso do verão é conversa. Segundo ele, o que se passava antigamente é que ao enxertar-se as pipas de vinho novo, as pessoas esticavam-se no seu consumo..

Assim, com o abuso do alcool, de facto sentiam um calor dos diabos...

Heis uma interessante versão do "Verão de São Martinho". Pela ausência do astro solar neste ano, parece-me ter alguma valdiade...


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2010 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Manhã com chuva muito fraca, céu encoberto e 14,3º.

  Uma humidade que se entranha...


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2010 às 08:53)

Bons dias, 

o dia começa com chuva acumulando *1.2 mm *até ao momento

*Dados actuais *

temp: 12.9 ºc ( mínima *12.4 ºc* ) 

Vento SW 14Km/h

Pressão: 1024.1 hpa

Humidade:95 %


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2010 às 11:22)

Pela cidade do Porto, vento fraco a moderado de SO, chuvisco num céu encoberto.  De noite chuva fraca constante e vento fraco. Mais dados quando chegar a casa...:P


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2010 às 12:00)

Bom Dia!
E já vou no 5º dia de precipitação consecutiva.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Noite e manhã com alguns chuviscos, morrinhas e aguaceiros fracos.
Acumulado: *2 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (12 Nov 2010 às 14:10)

Boa tarde

Céu muito nublado, a prometer um aguaceiro a qualquer momento, mas até agora ainda nada.

Temp. actual.17.4ºC


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2010 às 14:36)

jpmartins disse:


> Céu muito nublado, a prometer um aguaceiro a qualquer momento, mas até agora ainda nada.



  Promete mas não cumpre, passa-se o mesmo aqui na Invicta...

  Nuvens não faltam, mas as gotas de chuva agarraram-se a algo e não caiem.


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2010 às 14:59)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Céu muito nublado, a prometer um aguaceiro a qualquer momento, mas até agora ainda nada.
> 
> Temp. actual.17.4ºC





Veterano disse:


> Promete mas não cumpre, passa-se o mesmo aqui na Invicta...
> 
> Nuvens não faltam, mas as gotas de chuva agarraram-se a algo e não caiem.



Eu, que fico no meio de vós, digo o mesmo.
_Muita parra, pouca uva_


----------



## jpmartins (12 Nov 2010 às 15:51)

João Soares disse:


> Eu, que fico no meio de vós, digo o mesmo.
> _Muita parra, pouca uva_



E o desfile continua e nada cai 
Tactual. 17.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2010 às 16:08)

jpmartins disse:


> E o desfile continua e nada cai
> Tactual. 17.1ºC



Exacto. E torna o ambiente escuro. Já tive que acender as luzes de casa para poder estudar com mais luminosidade.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Nov 2010 às 16:13)

João Soares disse:


> Exacto. E torna o ambiente escuro. Já tive que acender as luzes de casa para poder estudar com mais luminosidade.



Chuviscou , mas já parou.


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2010 às 17:00)

jpmartins disse:


> Chuviscou , mas já parou.



Em Canidelo, não chuviscou nem deixa chuviscar.
E com a falta de sol, o chão e os telhados ainda estão molhados dos aguaceiros da madrugada/manhã.


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2010 às 17:46)

E, pronto, ela cai de mansinho. 
Veio pela noite, ai que vadia que me saiu.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Nov 2010 às 19:08)

Aqui os dias têm trazido mais do mesmo...céu com muitas nuvens e períodos de chuva fraca...sempre consegui acumular mais uns milímetros..


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2010 às 19:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> Aqui os dias têm trazido mais do mesmo...céu com muitas nuvens e períodos de chuva fraca...sempre consegui acumular mais uns milímetros..



E deste tipo de tempo que eu mais detesto. Monótono, sombrio e frio. 
Para mim, ou chove ou não chove.
Mas como as coisas não são como a gente quer, temos que nos habituar, habituado estou eu, mas mesmo assim dispenso. 

Céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

João Soares disse:


> E deste tipo de tempo que eu mais detesto. Monótono, sombrio e frio.
> Para mim, ou chove ou não chove.
> Mas como as coisas não são como a gente quer, temos que nos habituar, habituado estou eu, mas mesmo assim dispenso.
> 
> Céu nublado e vento fraco.



Eu também não sou grande apreciador deste tipo de tempo...estou com saudade de ver o termómetro a rondar os 0ºC...
Mas nem nos podemos queixar muito, temos tido quase semanalmente um episódio para nós animar...

_*Dados actuais*_

Temperatura: 14,5ºC
Pressão: 1019,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 86%
Vento: fraco de NW


----------



## jpmartins (12 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

Boa noite

Dia marcado pelo céu muito nublado, nuvens que renderam um aguaceiro muito fraquinho, que não chegou a ser suficiente para ser registado pela estação.

T.actual 14.1ºC


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2010 às 08:04)

Bom dia. Começou o fim-de-semana, começou a chuva.

  De forma fraca a moderada, já deve ter acumulado algo de interessante. Temperatura nos 13,3º e HR nos 93%.

  Céu de um cinzento compacto, dificilmente o sol irá surgir...


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, mas ainda não choveu.
Temp. actual 15ºC

Tmin.13.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2010 às 11:59)

Bom Dia / Boa Tarde! 

E já cá cantam mais *2 mm*.

Por agora, não chove apenas o céu está muito nublado.
O vento, esse, está moderado a forte.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2010 às 12:05)

Por aqui ainda não chove, o vento tem estado moderado.
T.actual 16.2ºC


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2010 às 12:27)

Começa a chuviscar neste momento
T.actual 16.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2010 às 13:13)

Chuva fraca acompanhada com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2010 às 13:47)

Vai chovendo fraco, mas o vento aumentou de intensidade. Aperitivo para mais logo...


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2010 às 13:58)

Veterano disse:


> Vai chovendo fraco, mas o vento aumentou de intensidade. Aperitivo para mais logo...



é verdade o vento ate ja é bem mais forte do que no invento anterior
ja tenho uma media de 22.2 km/h


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2010 às 16:14)

Vento forte a muito forte.
Ainda não chove, mas não deve tardar.


----------



## Stinger (13 Nov 2010 às 17:12)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco , aquela chuva miudinha que torna o dia super aborrecido


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

E aí esta ela.
Chove moderadamente acompanhado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Rain (13 Nov 2010 às 18:48)

Vento moderado a forte, acompanhado de chuviscos actualmente em Braga.


----------



## Minho (13 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

Por Melgaço, idem, vento forte e chuvisco à mistura.

A chuva a "sério" não tardará a chegar...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

Bom final de sábado.

Vento moderado e chuva fraca mas "puxadinha" a vento e de forma mais constante.
A temperatura hoje está estabilizada...bem estabilizada.

*Tmín: 12,0ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC

Tactual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 96%
Pressão: 1006 mb (Em 24 horas desceu de 1021mb para o actual valor)
Precipitação acumulada: 6,4 mm*

Neste momento observa-se a frente a entrar no NO da península mas é bem visível que é uma entrada se SO\NE, e por isso teremos uma entrada muito interessante, com bons acumulados para todos. Realço o pós-frontal e toda a massa de ar fria acima da linha de instabilidade, que se fará sentir amanhã.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

Boas noites!

Por aqui o vento tem estado a intensificar nos últimos minutos, claro sinal que a frente está mesmo aí à porta... bastante rajadas entre 55/60 Km/ ( máximo *65 Km/h* de SSW às 19:44 h)

*Dados actuais:
*
Temp; 13.6 ºc ( mínima *12.0 ºc* ( máxima *14.8 ºc* ) 

Vento S :41 Km/h

Pressão: 1004.7 hpa ( em descida acentuada )

Humidade: 95%

Precipitação desde 0 horas : *3.6 mm*


----------



## vinc7e (13 Nov 2010 às 20:26)

Rain disse:


> Vento moderado a forte, acompanhado de chuviscos actualmente em Braga.



Confirmo. temp. *13.9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2010 às 20:28)

Continua o vento  a aumentar, nova rajada máxima *71 Km/h *de SSW  20:26 h

E recomeça a chover neste momento


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2010 às 20:29)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites!
> 
> Por aqui o vento tem estado a intensificar nos últimos minutos, claro sinal que a frente está mesmo aí à porta... bastante rajadas entre 55/60 Km/ ( máximo *65 Km/h* de SSW às 19:44 h)
> [/B]



É verdade. E com cada rajada que até assobia.
Até ao momento acumulei *3 mm*.
Chuvisco.


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

chuva forte
14.3mm desde a madrugada
e vai continuar a subir
temp actual:15.1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2010 às 21:46)

Hoje estou ausente do litoral norte, mas sempre atento, com a estação online é outra história

Precipitação acumulada: 1.0mm
T.actual:14.8ºC

Aqui por Carvalhal Redondo (Nelas), o vento sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

Chuva moderada a forte. Vento forte sustentado.


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2010 às 22:00)

João Soares disse:


> Chuva moderada a forte. Vento forte sustentado.



  Pelo Porto idem aspas. A chuva chega tocada a vento, só pela janela dá para apreciar...


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Porto idem aspas. A chuva chega tocada a vento, só pela janela dá para apreciar...



Exactamente, Veterano.

Chove moderado a forte. E já conto com *8 mm*


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2010 às 22:15)

ja vou com 21.1 mm
agora acalmou a chuva mas o vento sopra muito forte


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Nov 2010 às 22:24)

Por estas bandas actualmente vento forte de SW! Rajadas impressionantes!!! A chuva abrandou e está fraca mas certinha, mas c/ as últimas imagens do radar da Coruña já permite perceber que a precipitação a sério está a caminho do Minho!!!! Venha ela.....

Pressão actual: 999hPa (a estação amadora "IUEBRAGA1" da Quinta da Capela/Braga Sul regista também uma pressão barométrica de 999.6hPa).


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2010 às 23:08)

Boa noite.

Panorama igual ao descrito pelos "presentes".
Vento moderado a forte de S (aparente) e rajada máxima de 48 km\h - o sensor está num local melhor do que o habitual mas ainda à espera da definitiva instalação...

*Tactual: 14,1ºC (máxima do dia)
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1002 mb
Precipitação acumulada: 20,0 mm (5,2mm na última hora)*


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2010 às 23:21)

Boas, 

mas que grande temporal que para aqui vai...

Chuva forte,  e rajadas de vento que chegam aos 60/65 Km/h de SSW.

*17 mm* acumulados e continua a chuva forte parece o diluvio puxado a vento...

Temp: 14.0ºc

Pressão: 1002.3 hpa e a descer

Humidade: 97 %


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2010 às 23:26)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> mas que grande temporal que para aqui vai...



Podes crer!
Chuva forte acompanhada de fortes rajadas.
*14 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2010 às 23:31)

Foi a TV cabo abaixo ... continua o temporal de vento e chuva forte ....


----------



## vegastar (13 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

Boa noite.

Chove copiosamente aqui pela Trofa. A minha Davis VV neste momento regista um rain rate de 98mm/hora. 19 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

Mantêm-se a chuva moderada a forte e o vento _idem_, _idem_...

O acumulado de precipitação sobe para 24,3 mm


----------



## Rain (13 Nov 2010 às 23:37)

Chuva, por vezes forte, e vento moderado a forte.
Cenário actual em Braga Norte.
A estação "amadora" da Quinta da Capela deu um rain rate de 21.34mm à 30m atrás
Tv Cabo também já cedeu...


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2010 às 23:38)

Grande dilúvio neste momento!!!!Chova grossa e torrencial!

*23 mm* acumulados!


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

*27 mm* incrivel chuvada que não para!!


----------



## Rain (13 Nov 2010 às 23:41)

Snifa disse:


> *27 mm* incrivel chuvada que não para!!




Aqui choveu assim à 1 h atrás.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2010 às 23:43)

*30 mm* e continua... chove torrencialmente!! Tudo escorre água, estamos agora na parte mais activa da frente...


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

É incrivel como não para de chover torrencialmente...*32 mm* acumulados e continua 

Frente forte esta!


----------



## Rain (13 Nov 2010 às 23:47)

Snifa disse:


> *30 mm* e continua... chove torrencialmente!! Tudo escorre água, estamos agora na parte mais activa da frente...



E umas imagens/videos?


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

Rain disse:


> Aqui choveu assim à 1 h atrás.



Ainda poderão ver belas chuvadas...pelo menos há hipóteses disso.
Aqui vou continuando a acumular precipitação - 28,5 mm


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

Rain disse:


> E umas imagens/videos?



Nem dá para abrir a janela com um temporal destes..tenho só uma janela com a persiana meia aberta para espreitar , mas abrir nem pensar...

Continua a chuva forte *33.5 mm* acumulados


----------



## Francisco_s (13 Nov 2010 às 23:51)

Boa noite.

Confirmo o que o Snifa disse: chuvada bem forte acompanhada de vento. Agora parece que está a acalmar.


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2010 às 23:51)

Snifa disse:


> Nem dá para abrir a janela com um temporal destes..tenho só uma janela com a persiana meia aberta para espreitar , mas abrir nem pensar...
> 
> Continua a chuva forte *33.5 mm* acumulados



eu vou com 33 mm,mas agora tudo mais calmo


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Mantêm-se a chuva moderada a forte e o vento _idem_, _idem_...
> 
> idem idem idem idem idem


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

Continua a chover mas mais moderado...*35.1 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas grande parte deles ocorreram já depois do jantar.

Temp:13.3 ºc 

Vento WSW 17 Km/h

Pressão : 1003.4 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

Pelo satélite não deve e ficar por aqui...


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

Por este lado do rio, as coisas não foram tão diluvianas como pelo Porto. 

Mesmo assim, chuva moderada mas contínua, o vento esse abrandou.
Acumulado do dia 13.Novembro: *20 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

Termino o dia com *35,9 mm*, com *15,9 mm* na última hora...

Lá está...é bom!


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2010 às 00:07)

Ainda agora começou o novo dia e já vou com *1.3 mm*, chuva moderada e constante( gotas muito grossas )


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 00:19)

Novo dia e novas contagens.

A chuva continua moderada e contínua.
*3 mm* acumulados desde às 00h.

E vou no 7º dia de precipitação. Desde 2ªfeira que acumulo pelo menos 1 mm.


----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2010 às 00:24)

acabei o dia com 33.5 mm
boa rega


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

Novo dia e mais *3,2 mm * de precipitação - isto já parece um concurso aqui neste cantinho para ver quem tem mais...:assobio:

A frente ainda deixará mais uns litros de chuva olhando ao satélite, embora me pareça que o "grosso" da precipitação já tenha passado.
O vento permanece mais calmo agora.

Os nossos vizinhos galegos tiveram também uma rega apreciável no dia de sábado.
Note-se em 3 estações (a altitudes já apreciáveis) valores bastante elevados.


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 00:35)

Chuva fraca. O vento parou completamente.
*4 mm*


----------



## Fi (14 Nov 2010 às 00:38)

Boa noite.

Cerca de 23mm acumulados até agora. 3mm a partir da meia noite.


Dia 13 de Novembro
Temp. Mínima:13,5ºC
Temp. Máxima: 17.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 00:52)

Por agora despeço-me...
Chuva fraca.
*5 mm*

Boas acumulações e que a lotaria do pós-frontal vós calhe


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2010 às 00:52)

Pelos dados que vou retirando da estação, 19.1mm.
Nem sei se gostava de estar em casa ou aqui. Por Carvalhal Redondo o vento está a ficar assustador 
Pelo imagem de satélite a chuva ainda está por vir.


----------



## Profetaa (14 Nov 2010 às 00:58)

jpmartins disse:


> Pelos dados que vou retirando da estação, 19.1mm.
> Nem sei se gostava de estar em casa ou aqui. Por Carvalhal Redondo o vento está a ficar assustador
> Pelo imagem de satélite a chuva ainda está por vir.



Ola Vizinho.....
Sim muita chuva aqui pela zona....
O vento vai estando moderado


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2010 às 01:03)

Profetaa disse:


> Ola Vizinho.....
> Sim muita chuva aqui pela zona....
> O vento vai estando moderado



Pois e eu tão longe, numa hora 10.6mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Nov 2010 às 01:13)

Aqui tem chovido muito, mas já parou por agora...No entanto como hoje o vento esta de sul, perdi grande parte da precipitação pelo meu pluviómetro estar localizado a norte e ficar de ser modo tapado pelo abrigo da casa...fico fulo com isto...apenas acumulados 13mm...

Passei o dia por Guimarães...aguaceiros intensos...e no caminho de regresso levei com pedras no comboio...


----------



## PauloSR (14 Nov 2010 às 01:19)

Boa noite a todos,

Hoje recorro ao meu telemovel para participar no forum. Acontece que nao posso fornecer dados, pois encontro-me na mui nobre invicta cidade do Porto 

Foi um verdadeiro "terror" fazer a A3. Em Celeiros, no acesso à A3, chovia como há muito não via. Limpa pára-brisas no máximo e a 20km/h  A rotunda (para quem conhece) junto a serralharia "o feliz", bem como a estrada de Aveleda eram "barragens". A viagem ja dentro da A3 foi feita sob intenso vento e chuva fortissima, e a 50/60km/h ate as portagens de Aguas Santas. Fica aqui assim o meu relato de uma viagem "terrivel" e que ficará na memória.


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

Por Melgaço após noite de verdadeiro inverno, acumulei 33mm desde as 00h de ontem. Agora de manhã céu alternado entre muito nublado e algumas abertas. Pelo satélite seguem-se agora alguns Cbs e a entrada de mais ar frio


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 11:12)

Bom Dia! 

Esta noite acumulei *8 mm*.
Com a passagem da frente, o total foi de *28 mm*.

Aguardaremos o pós-frontal para mais uns mm's acumulados. 

O céu parcialmente nublado e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2010 às 12:07)

O céu já esteve quase limpo, mas agora encontra-se bem preenchido por nuvens.

  Nem sinal de frio para já, registo uns agradáveis 16,3º, bons para a prática de futebol (ai as minhas pernas...).

  Esperemos pelo vento de noroeste, mais à tardinha.


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2010 às 12:07)

Também tenho alguma curiosidade em saber até onde vai baixar o frio no pós-frontal... 6ºC às 10 da manhã em Lamas de Mouro e Montalegre quase sem vento...


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2010 às 12:53)

Bons dias, 

dia mais calmo depois do dilúvio de ontem à noite, agora estamos em regime de aguaceiros com a temperatura a descer, e o vento a ajudar à sensação de frio..

Dados actuais:

Temp: 12.9 ºc ( mínima *10.2 ºc* ) 

Vento WNW: 28 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.5 hpa

Humidade:77 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas até ao momento: *5.8 mm* o que faz um total de *41.3 mm* desde as 0 horas de ontem.

Foto tirada há momentos para W:


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 13:10)

Bonita foto, Snifa! 

De momento, cai um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2010 às 13:11)

Temperatura desce muito, *11.8 ºc* neste momento, o frio está a entrar..


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2010 às 13:19)

Boa tarde

A noite rendeu 22.1mm desde as 00h. Neste momento céu muito nublado, vamos esperando pelo frio, já que por agora estão 14.7ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2010 às 13:38)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NO.
Alguns aguaceiros fracos nas últimas horas, e o sol desaparecido depois de dar um ar da sua graça.

*Tactual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 71%
Pressão: 1009 mb
Precipitação acumulada: 12, 6 mm*

Total de precipitação neste "evento": 48,5 mm

A intrusão de ar frio já está a dar-se e certamente as temperaturas estão a refletir-se um pouco por todo o lado...


----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2010 às 13:51)

37.1 mm ate agora
agora ja não devo esperar mais nada

Edit: 37.1 o total do evento


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2010 às 14:06)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Foto tirada há momentos para W:



Parabéns *Snifa* bela foto


----------



## Fi (14 Nov 2010 às 14:30)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> dia mais calmo depois do dilúvio de ontem à noite, agora estamos em regime de aguaceiros com a temperatura a descer, e o vento a ajudar à sensação de frio..
> 
> ...



Que bela foto, espectacular!! 

Por aqui, céu limpo com algumas nuvens negras a oeste e 13ºC.


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2010 às 14:35)

É bem provável que o elemento branco apareça ao fim da tarde. Estavam 4ºC em Lamas de Mouro e menos ainda em Montalegre à uma da tarde, hora de maior calor... 

Do lado Galego em torno do Gerês estão perto dos 0º aos 1000m de altitude...


----------



## karkov (14 Nov 2010 às 14:41)

Agreste disse:


> É bem provável que o elemento branco apareça ao fim da tarde. Estavam 4ºC em Lamas de Mouro e menos ainda em Montalegre à uma da tarde, hora de maior calor...



venha ele!! cá o aguardamos


----------



## The_simpson (14 Nov 2010 às 15:52)

temperatura a descer, vamos a ver se é esta noite que cai a primeira neve no litoral norte...

13,0º C
66%


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2010 às 15:57)

Mais frio e alguns aguaceiros em torno do Gerês mas o alto da Torre tem temperatura mais baixa...


----------



## The_simpson (14 Nov 2010 às 16:43)

continua a baixar. 10,6ºC e começa a chover de novo!


----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2010 às 16:50)

nas imagens de satelite parece estar a chegar alguma coisa
a temperatura desce acentuadamente ja 10.3ºC


----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2010 às 16:58)

ja vou em 9.8 é incrivel


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Nov 2010 às 17:23)

Boa tarde cheguei agora da minha aldeia em Amarante por la aguaceiros granizo e 7 ºc de temperatura certamente no marao deve estar a nevar aqui em Gondomar 9.5ºc


----------



## The_simpson (14 Nov 2010 às 17:24)

9,3ºC
80%

continua a descer


----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2010 às 17:25)

9.2ºC
87% humidade


----------



## The_simpson (14 Nov 2010 às 18:40)

7,4ºC a descer
92% a subir


----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2010 às 18:49)

The_simpson disse:


> 7,4ºC a descer
> 92% a subir



ta igualzinho aqui


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2010 às 18:55)

Pelo litoral um pouco menos frio, registo 11,8º para uma HR de 63%.

  Continua sem chover.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2010 às 19:15)

Pela Beira Litoral 11.1ºC, estabilizou um pouco.


----------



## The_simpson (14 Nov 2010 às 19:38)

por aqui também parece ter estabilizado...
7,0ºC
95%
1011,9hpa


----------



## Rain (14 Nov 2010 às 20:11)

Por aqui:
9,7ºC
96%
992,8


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

992.8? A pressão está descalibrada. No fórum de Instrumentos Meteorológicos está lá como fazer acho.


----------



## Rain (14 Nov 2010 às 20:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> 992.8? A pressão está descalibrada. No fórum de Instrumentos Meteorológicos está lá como fazer acho.



Estou a seguir-me pela estação particular Braga Oeste (http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN27)

Embora a de Braga Norte anuncie 1010.9mb

Obrigado pela dica, mas não tenho como calibrar...ainda


----------



## The_simpson (14 Nov 2010 às 20:41)

Lamas de Mouro com 1,9ºC às 19h
O que se vê no satélite chegará cá???

Por aqui:
6,4ºC
95%
1010,9hpa


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2010 às 20:54)

Boas noites

Noite fresca.

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 9.4 ºc ( durante um aguaceiro às 19:08h desceu à mínima de *8.7 ºc* )

Vento: NW :12Km/h

Pressão:1013.7 hpa

Humidade: 76 %

Precipitação desde 0 horas *7.1 mm*

Há coisa de 3 minutos atrás caiu granizo mas durou pouco tempo( 15 segundos, não mais )..


----------



## DMartins (14 Nov 2010 às 20:55)

Grande "granizada" no Porto.


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 20:55)

No Jogo Porto - Portimonense, vê-se que está a cair granizo


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2010 às 20:56)

João Soares disse:


> No Jogo Porto - Portimonense, vê-se que está a cair granizo



Confirmo, passou por aqui...umas pedras bem grandes, grande alarido, mas durou pouco tempo...


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2010 às 20:58)

E depois do granizo a temperatura naturalmente desceu...*8.9 ºc* actuais....


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

João Soares disse:


> No Jogo Porto - Portimonense, vê-se que está a cair granizo



 Mas aqui no Aviz tudo sequinho, as estrelas brilham no céu, poucas nuvens a pairar...

 Alguns quilómetros de distância fazem toda a diferença.


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 21:03)

Veterano disse:


> Mas aqui no Aviz tudo sequinho, as estrelas brilham no céu, poucas nuvens a pairar...
> 
> Alguns quilómetros de distância fazem toda a diferença.



Deste lado do rio, algumas nuvens mas nada de precipitar.
Ainda caíram dois aguaceiros durante à tarde mas fracos que nada acumularam.


----------



## DMartins (14 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

Chove agora por Guimarães, com *6.9º*


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2010 às 21:25)

Por aqui tudo calmo (demais), até a temperatura está muito estabilizada 10.4ºC.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Nov 2010 às 21:42)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa tarde cheguei agora da minha aldeia em Amarante por la aguaceiros granizo e 7 ºc de temperatura certamente no marao deve estar a nevar aqui em Gondomar 9.5ºc



Boa noite,

Tive esta tarde na serra da Cabreira (Vieira Do Minho) perto do parque de merendas de serradela entre as 16H30 e 17H30 (altitude que variou entre os 850 e 950m) e o sensor da viatura indicava 4ºC. Alguns aguaceiros mas temperatura muito alta para ver neve quer no topo da cabreira (Talefe), quer na peneda-gerês. 

A esta hora da noite as temperaturas devem ter caído a pico nas montanhas e acredito que aí será de neve com certeza.

Uma coisa é certa esta tarde foi bem mais fresca do que sábado.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2010 às 21:47)

Boa noite.

Mais um episódio a contento do povo adstrito ao tema da meteorologia. A populaça regozija de alegria por mais um fim de semana chuvoso...eh, eh!
Ansiosamente aguarda pelo próximo, na expectativa de mais emoções positivas que ironicamente nos são dadas por "*depressões*". Para um país "deprimido", nada mau...nada mau.

*Tactual: 5,5ºC
Hr: 88%
Pressão: 1015 mb
Precipitação: 13,6 mm*

Por cá tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde (estive ausente um par de horas...) e o vento manteve-se fraco.
Agora o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado.
Virá mais alguma coisa? Espera-se que sim, afinal a esperança é salutar.

Depois de um passeio à beira-mar, deixo-vos algumas imagens do pôr-do-sol






















Boa semana


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

Fresquinho, a temperatura vai descendo.. *8.4 ºc * actuais, nova mínima dio dia...


----------



## amarusp (14 Nov 2010 às 22:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Mais um episódio a contento do povo adstrito ao tema da meteorologia. A populaça regozija de alegria por mais um fim de semana chuvoso...eh, eh!
> Ansiosamente aguarda pelo próximo, na expectativa de mais emoções positivas que ironicamente nos são dadas por "*depressões*". Para um país "deprimido", nada mau...nada mau.
> ...



Excelentes fotos. Parabens!!


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Bonitas fotos, Aristocrata! 

Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco. De momento só umas micro-pingas.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2010 às 22:22)

E continua a queda de temperatura, nova mínima *7.9 ºc *neste momento, a máxima foi de *14.5ºc* ( às 11:18 h da manhã )

Bonitas fotos Aristocrata!

Bela célula a entrar ali na Corunha:


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Agora sim, a temperatura saiu da estagnação e desceu bem 8.8ºC.


----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

olhem as celulas
estão cada vez mais perto


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

1337 disse:


> olhem as celulas
> estão cada vez mais perto




Sim estão perto, mas parece-me que as maiores ( neste momento) se estão a dirigir para a Galiza..mas claro podem sempre formar-se algumas um pouco mais abaixo e entrar pelo Minho e Douro Litoral...se o centro depressionário estivesse mais abaixo....


Vamos aguardar.

mínima constantemente a ser batida : *7.6º c* neste momento


----------



## Fi (14 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

Boa noite.

Caiu um aguaceiro forte e de curta duração. Por agora, chuva fraca.
A máxima foi atingida perto do meio dia, 17ºC , descendo depois, abruptamente, durante a tarde. Actual de 8ºC, mínima do dia. 

O frio chegou em todo o seu esplendor!!


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

Vai descendo 8.1ºC, está a descer a velocidade de 1.7ºC por hora (neste momento).


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2010 às 22:59)

Boas...

A temperatura está em queda mas penso que não cairá muito mais. Há muita humidade no ar para que chegue perto dos 0ºC. Mas até era interessante uma temperatura dessas e cair alguns aguaceiros...
Com esta temperatura parece-me que a cota de neve (onde e se cair) rondará os 800 mts, o que vai de acordo com as previsões do IM. Serras da Peneda, Soajo, Gerês, Amarela, Larouco e Barroso terão o seu manto branco - mesmo que ligeiro.
Amanhã pede-se olho atento e uma maquineta que nos traga algumas fotografias a quem possa rondar essas áreas.

*Tactual: 5,1ºC
Hr: 90%*


----------



## vinc7e (14 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

Boa noite,

por aqui chuva fraca e* 5.9ºC :*cold:
espero que ainda desça mais um bocado


----------



## The_simpson (14 Nov 2010 às 23:26)

vinc7e disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> por aqui chuva fraca e* 5.9ºC :*cold:
> espero que ainda desça mais um bocado



confirmo 
chuva fraca
5,9ºC
mas parece já não querer descer mais...


----------



## vinc7e (14 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

The_simpson disse:


> confirmo
> chuva fraca
> 5,9ºC
> mas parece já não querer descer mais...



Aqui desceu mais um bocadinho...*5.1ºC *neste momento.


----------



## The_simpson (15 Nov 2010 às 00:02)

vinc7e disse:


> Aqui desceu mais um bocadinho...*5.1ºC *neste momento.



eu tive o inverso  subida para 6,4ºC
será chuva a aproximar??


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

The_simpson disse:


> mas parece já não querer descer mais...



Depois de um pequeno aguaceiro a temperatura lá subiu...e será normal esta situação esta madrugada. Se o céu entretanto ficar pouco nublado a temperatura irá porventura descer um pouco senão, com a entrada de humidade, tenderá a estabilizar um pouco. O efeito marítimo é uma realidade incontornável por cá. Mais para o interior é que irá arrefecer um pouco.

*Tactual: 5,6ºC
Hr: 94%
Precipitação: 14,7 mm
Total precipitação nos dias 13\14: 50,6 mm
Total precipitação desde o dia 8: 104,3 mm*

A humidade relativa nas estações em altitude, como Lamas de Mouro e Montalegre (a rondar 1ºC de temperatura) está próxima dos 100% o que deverá dificultar a queda de neve - talvez com o avançar da madrugada possa ocorrer mas a precipitação irá começar a rarear...


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2010 às 00:11)

Por aqui tudo calmo. Céu praticamente limpo.
Acumulado desta semana (2ºf à Domingo) : *46 mm*.

A espera de ser contemplado por algum _morteirozito_.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Nov 2010 às 00:34)

Por agora despeço-me com 7.3ºC, por aqui tudo calmo.
Precipitação total de Domingo: 22.1mm


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2010 às 00:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> A humidade relativa nas estações em altitude, como Lamas de Mouro e Montalegre (a rondar 1ºC de temperatura) está próxima dos 100% o que deverá dificultar a queda de neve - talvez com o avançar da madrugada possa ocorrer mas a precipitação irá começar a rarear...



Acho que são capazes de ter sorte.


----------



## The_simpson (15 Nov 2010 às 00:52)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que são capazes de ter sorte.



assim parece... de manhã vou para o Gerês bem cedo, por isso poderei confirmar se a noite rendeu ou não...

por aqui tudo igual...
6,0ºC
95%
1014,5hpa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Nov 2010 às 00:56)

Boa noite 6ºc ceu pouco nublado


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2010 às 01:29)

ca estão elas amigos
grande chuvada com granizo


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2010 às 01:45)

2 mm agora com uma pausa
vamos ver quanto rendem os que vem a seguir


----------



## The_simpson (15 Nov 2010 às 01:45)

1337 disse:


> ca estão elas amigos
> grande chuvada com granizo



aqui só chegou chuva... mas grande chuvada também!


----------



## Francisco_s (15 Nov 2010 às 01:47)

Aqui no Porto agora também veio uma bela chuvada com granizo! há cerca de 1h tinha acontecido o mesmo. E as pedras de gelo não eram muito pequenas...


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2010 às 01:49)

A estação amadora perto de Castro Laboreiro (mas já em território espanhol), segue com 1,7ºC e 3,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.
Rain rate actual de 2,6mm/h.

De destacar ainda que esta estação vai com 117,8mm acumulados desde Sábado.
245,0mm acumulados desde o inicio do mês.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Nov 2010 às 01:53)

Por aqui bastante frio mesmo...perto das 21h assiste a uma "chuvada de granizo" que encheu a rua de branco bem perto do Hospital de São João...nova mínima batida como esperado, resta ver até onde vamos esta noite...

Mais chuva...esperemos...


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2010 às 02:04)

6.5ºC
grande chuvada outra vez


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Nov 2010 às 02:17)

1337 disse:


> 6.5ºC
> grande chuvada outra vez



Aqui aguaceiros esporádicos com queda de granizo...


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Nov 2010 às 02:22)

Os aguaceiros aguardados desde o início do dia ,  só agora , estão  chegados.
Ainda agora ocorreu um 3º aguaceiro vigoroso.
Com algum granizo à mistura. 
Se os céus que estão agora ocorressem ao entardecer,
fotogénicas seriam as suas cores  tal a variedade de  céus quase limpos, 
que em poucos minutos dão  aguaceiro vigoroso...
E está frio sim senhor.( 9º,6) ...
Voltei a fechar as portadas da sala . Há  meses que tal não ocorria...


----------



## DMartins (15 Nov 2010 às 04:01)

Boas.
Por Guimarães chove bem agora.
*5.9º*


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2010 às 07:24)

Bom Dia! 

Parece que as células não querem nada comigo. Nem um mm. 
Está uma célula a beira do mar (já em terra), que provocou uns chuviscos. Mas ela está estacionada, não anda, apenas se esfuma.
Que pena assistir assim a uma morte trágica.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2010 às 07:57)

Bons dias, 

tempo frio, com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo como aconteceu por volta das 0:40 h ,acumulando até ao momento *7.4 mm*.

Dados actuais:

temp:6.7ºc ( mínima *6.3 ºc* ) 

Vento: NW :8 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.5 hpa

Humidade:91 %

Cai mais um aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## DMartins (15 Nov 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia.
Vai chovenda a espaços, por vezes com algum granizo à mistura.

Actualmente com: *6.8º*


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2010 às 09:00)

Por Rio Tinto sigo com 8,2º, o sol faz a sua aparição, depois de alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Nov 2010 às 09:40)

Bom dia

A mínima ficou pelos 6.5ºC, alguns aguaceiros que renderam 3.6mm desde as 00h.

Tactual: 8.4ºC


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2010 às 09:48)

bom dia
impressionante a celula que passou aqui pelas 2 da manha
em cerca de meia hora quase 10 mm 
vi um raio muito perto de mim tambem e algum granizo 
depois foram caindo mais uns aguaceiros que renderam cerca de 3mm entre as 5 e as 7
agora tudo mais calmo com sol e algumas nuvens


----------



## DMartins (15 Nov 2010 às 10:05)

1337 disse:


> bom dia
> impressionante a celula que passou aqui pelas 2 da manha
> em cerca de meia hora quase 10 mm
> vi um raio muito perto de mim tambem e algum granizo
> ...



 Como vai o rio por aí?
 Muito cheio?


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2010 às 10:40)

DMartins disse:


> Como vai o rio por aí?
> Muito cheio?



não
está normal
no verão tinha falta de água,ainda agora se esta a recompor


----------



## DMartins (15 Nov 2010 às 11:28)

1337 disse:


> não
> está normal
> no verão tinha falta de água,ainda agora se esta a recompor



Obrigado! 

É que amanhã deve haver sessão de pescaria...


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2010 às 11:46)

DMartins disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> É que amanhã deve haver sessão de pescaria...



ha poucas trutas,dizem os pescadores que pescam na ponte velha LOL
mas sim o rio não tem muita agua,podem é soltar a barragem


----------



## PauloSR (15 Nov 2010 às 11:57)

Bom dia, 

Desde as 00h, acumulei 3.3 mm.  No dia de ontem, a acumulação foi de 7.2 mm.

Quanto a temperaturas, actualmente sigo com 13.0°C. A mínima foi de 4,8ºC

De momento, cai um aguaceiro.


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

Tarde calma, com algum sol e sem vento.

  De manhã, aguaceiros fracos esporádicos.


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2010 às 13:44)

Boa Tarde!

Manhã com vários aguaceiros, nada de granizo pelo que dei conta.
*4 mm*

O sol quando espreita ofusca os olhos de quem vai na rua, devido ao piso molhado que reflecte a luz


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2010 às 14:25)

Veterano disse:


> Tarde calma, com algum sol e sem vento.
> 
> De manhã, aguaceiros fracos esporádicos.



Um leve off-topic, Rio Tinto costuma ter mínimas mais baixas do que a cidade do Porto ? Amanhã será certamente um dia propício para assistir ao começo das mínimas realmente baixas já nos pós-Verão, mesmo tendo em conta a precipitação que caiu hoje e que humedeceu o solo, suavizando algumas possíveis inversões térmicas. Desconheço se por lá passarás amanhã.


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2010 às 14:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Um leve off-topic, Rio Tinto costuma ter mínimas mais baixas do que a cidade do Porto ? Amanhã será certamente um dia propício para assistir ao começo das mínimas realmente baixas já nos pós-Verão, mesmo tendo em conta a precipitação que caiu hoje e que humedeceu o solo, suavizando algumas possíveis inversões térmicas. Desconheço se por lá passarás amanhã.



  Como trabalho em Rio Tinto, normalmente durante o dia reporto daí.

  Sem dúvida que as mínimas são mais baixas do que na cidade do Porto (falo do Aviz, relativamente próximo do oceano), em cerca de 4º a 5º, na época do frio.

  Saio de casa de manhã com temperatura positiva (5º ou 6º) e chego com Rio Tinto coberto de geada.

  Nos episódios de neve dos dois últimos Invernos, Rio Tinto foi bem contemplado, mas sem acumulação.


----------



## vinc7e (15 Nov 2010 às 15:41)

Boa tarde,

por aqui céu muito nublado com algum sol e chuva à mistura de vez em quando..

De manha fui até à zona do Gerês (Brufe, Vilarinho das Furnas, Campo de Gerês, Vila do Gerês e Portela do Homem) em busca do elemento branco...mas nepia lol


Melhores oportunidades virão


----------



## PauloSR (15 Nov 2010 às 15:50)

Depois do sol ter espreitado, sigo com céu bem carregado. Chove continuamente há já meia hora

Temperatura actual: *11.2°C *

A máxima foi de 15.4°C

*EDIT 15h53* - Mais depressa comentava, mais depressa ela acalmava. Chove fraco neste momento


----------



## PauloSR (15 Nov 2010 às 17:03)

*10.0°C* de momento, sensação de 9.5°C. Bem fresco 

Ceu limpo com algumas nuvens


----------



## DMartins (15 Nov 2010 às 17:48)

1337 disse:


> ha poucas trutas,dizem os pescadores que pescam na ponte velha LOL
> mas sim o rio não tem muita agua,podem é soltar a barragem



Acredito.
Nós não pescamos só à truta, é também ao Barbo, à Boga, ao Escalo...
É mesmo só para passar o tempo, é pesca sem morte.


----------



## PauloSR (15 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

*9.2°C*, sensação de 8.9°C, e céu limpo. A temperatura continua a descer neste início de noite, numa noite onde a mínima prevista são apenas 3ºC. vamos lá ver


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

De momento, cai um aguaceiro. 

Tarde marcada por pequenos aguaceiros.
*5 mm*


----------



## PauloSR (15 Nov 2010 às 19:12)

*8.4°C* sensação térmica de 8.0°C 

Nada agradável no exterior. Tenho que me começar a habituar. Aí vem o frio  E isto ainda não é nada.

EDIT 19:17 - 8ºC apenas neste momento. Repare-se que em quase 5minutos uma queda de quase meio grau


----------



## The_simpson (15 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

vinc7e disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> por aqui céu muito nublado com algum sol e chuva à mistura de vez em quando..
> 
> ...



eu tb fui para esses lados em trabalho e ia na esperança de ver alguma coisa... mas nada realmente. Se caiu foi pelas minas dos carris e não se consegue ver, claro.

por aqui parece que vamos ter uma noite bem fresquinha
sigo com:
8,2ºC
95%
1030,6hpa


----------



## jpmartins (15 Nov 2010 às 20:46)

Boa noite 

Noite bastante fresca relativamente ás ultimas, temperatura actual 9.4ºC.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 3.6mm


----------



## vinc7e (15 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

The_simpson disse:


> eu tb fui para esses lados em trabalho e ia na esperança de ver alguma coisa... mas nada realmente. Se caiu foi pelas minas dos carris e não se consegue ver, claro.
> 
> por aqui parece que vamos ter uma noite bem fresquinha
> sigo com:
> ...



Só subi até aos ~950m mas ao longe, no meio do nevoeiro, vi alguns montes com neve...

a noite está mesmo fresquinha, *6.5ºC *neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

Boas noites, 

noite fresca,céu em geral limpo.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 9.3 ºc ( mínima *6.3ºc* ) ( máxima *13.4 ºc* )

Vento: ENE: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1027.4 hpa

Humidade: 86 %

Os aguaceiros e granizadas renderam *8.1 mm* desde as 0 horas.


----------



## The_simpson (15 Nov 2010 às 22:09)

7,1ºC
95%
1029,3hpa


----------



## Rain (15 Nov 2010 às 22:13)

7ºC
85%
1023.7mb
5.84mm desde as 0 horas


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Está frescote e a humidade é elevada.

* 5 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2010 às 22:48)

Continua a descida *8.9ºc *neste momento..


----------



## jpmartins (15 Nov 2010 às 23:22)

Céu limpo, muita humidade, temperatura actual 8.3ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

Já estou na casa dos 7, 7.9ºC


----------



## PauloSR (16 Nov 2010 às 00:41)

Boa noite, de momento 3.9ºC Noite bem fria. Sensação de 2,9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (16 Nov 2010 às 07:19)

Bom Dia!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Hoje, está ligeiramente mais "quente" do que ontem.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2010 às 07:54)

Bons dias, 

manhã bem fresca, algumas nuvens e nevoeiro.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 5.4 ºc ( mínima *5.2 ºc* ) 

Vento ESE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.6 hpa

Humidade: 96%

Bastante nevoeiro em certas  zonas da cidade neste momento, e junto ao rio..


----------



## Veterano (16 Nov 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Manhã com algumas nuvens, 9,2º e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## DMartins (16 Nov 2010 às 09:00)

Bom dia.
Céu pouco nublado (nuvens escuras a Leste).

Mínima *4.8º*

Actual: *7.1º*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Nov 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Noite fria com a mínima a chagar aos 4.9ºC.
Neste momento céu nublado, a temperatura sobe a um ritmo incrível 7.2ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2010 às 10:14)

Bom dia.

Madrugada e manhã de muita humidade; o nevoeiro foi uma constante (começa agora a levantar e a deixar entrar algum sol).
Bastante fresca a noite, o que aliado à elevada humidade tornou-se bem desagradável.
Vento calmo.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC

Tactual: 7,5ºC
Hr: 95%
Pressão: 1026 mb*

*P.S.: pela última imagem de satélite o céu vai começar a encobrir rapidamente...e mais chuva espera-nos durante o dia de hoje.*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Nov 2010 às 10:30)

O céu vai ficando cada vez mais nublado, e a temperatura subindo 10.4ºC.


----------



## Fi (16 Nov 2010 às 15:56)

Mínima de 7ºC esta noite.
Dia bem frio, com intervalos de sol durante a manhã e início da tarde.
Por agora, céu completamente encoberto e temperatura nos 13ºC. Vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## DMartins (16 Nov 2010 às 19:51)

Boas.
Chuva para já, ainda nada.
A temperatura está desde as 17.30h colada nos *11.9º*...


----------



## PauloSR (16 Nov 2010 às 20:12)

DMartins disse:


> Boas.
> Chuva para já, ainda nada.
> A temperatura está desde as 17.30h colada nos *11.9º*...



Caro DMartins, aqui está "colada" nos *11.3°C* 

Vamos aguardar pela chuvinha, que já esta a caminho 

Mínima do dia foi 2.8°C às 4h53 
Quanto à maxima foi de 15.3°C


----------



## 1337 (16 Nov 2010 às 20:21)

aqui ja chove
estou com 11.9ºC


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2010 às 20:21)

Por aqui já chove..

Temp: 11.9 ºc ( máxima *12.4ºc* )

Vento já com rajadas de 40/43 Km/h de S

Pressão:1017.4 hpa ( a descer acentuadamente)

Humidade: 80%


----------



## João Soares (16 Nov 2010 às 20:36)

Olha, está a chover! 
E, já é o 9º dia consecutivo com chuva.
Vamos lá ver quanto é que acumulamos com esta frente.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2010 às 20:38)

Já acumula, *0.3 mm* neste momento. 

tempª desceu para 11.4º

Vento S 36 Km/h

As gotas são de tamanho médio.


----------



## 1337 (16 Nov 2010 às 20:47)

0.5 mm
temperatura em queda acentuada ja 11.3ºC


----------



## PauloSR (16 Nov 2010 às 20:47)

Ja chove tambem  1.0 mm já  A temperatura mantem


----------



## The_simpson (16 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

por cá também chove, a temperatura e a pressão continuam a baixar...

10,0ºC
90%
1020,1hpa


----------



## 1337 (16 Nov 2010 às 21:18)

1 mm
temperatura a descer ja 10.9ºC


----------



## jpmartins (16 Nov 2010 às 21:34)

Boa noite 
Começa a chuviscar por aqui, temperatura actual 11.6ºC.


----------



## 1337 (16 Nov 2010 às 21:45)

2.5 mm
10.4ºC


----------



## jpmartins (16 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

Agora já chove por aqui, vamos lá ver quanto vai render a noite



1337 disse:


> 2.5 mm
> 10.4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2010 às 22:00)

Boa noite.

A abençoada chuva já veio cá ao burgo..."taváver que nunca mais"!

Chuva ainda fraca e vento fraco, ocasionalmente moderado. 

*Tmáx: 11,3ºC

Tactual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 85%
Pressão: 1016 mb
Precipitação: 2,1 mm*


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

Agora chove já mais consistente *2 mm* até ao momento.

*Dados actuais
*

temp:10.4ºc ( sensação de frio elevada devido ao vento)

Vento SSE: 32 Km/h

Pressão 1015.8 hpa ( a descer muito )

Humidade: 90 %


----------



## jpmartins (16 Nov 2010 às 22:35)

Por aqui a chuva continua, 1.5mm até ao momento.

Tactual 10.6ºC


----------



## 1337 (16 Nov 2010 às 22:55)

4.1 mm
10ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

Actualização...

*Tactual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 95%
Pressão: 1015 mb
Precipitação: 7,3 mm (23:37h)*


----------



## The_simpson (17 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

A chuva não para...

9,4ºC (parou por aqui)
95%
1016,3hpa (ai as minhas costas)


----------



## jpmartins (17 Nov 2010 às 00:07)

Chove bem neste momento, 4.5mm.
Tactual 9.9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

Mantêm-se a chuva. Vento moderado de S.

*Precipitação até às 24h: 9,4 mm*


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2010 às 00:13)

Boa Noite!

Acumulei uma quantia de *3 mm*.
Chuva e vento forte.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Nov 2010 às 01:08)

Fico "embasbacado" com as mínimas que alguns têm conseguido atingir...ontem com novo mínimo absoluto...no entanto apenas consegui 7,9ºC, quando comparado com 5,2ºC no marquês
Sigo a noite a trabalhar, com muito e muito vento...alguma chuva, mas nada de extraordinário...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2010 às 01:08)

Actualização...

*Tactual: 9,9ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1012 mb (uma queda de 15 mb em 24h)
Precipitação desde as 0h: 4,3 mm*

Por aqui o vento permanece agora fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Nov 2010 às 01:23)

_*Dados actuais*_

Temperatura: 11,5ºC
Pressão: 1010,6hPa
Humidade Relativa: 89%
Vento: moderado de SW

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h---0,5mm


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2010 às 02:01)

Boa madrugada.

Despeço-me com os seguintes dados...

*Tactual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1011 mb
Precipitação desde as 0h: 8,5 mm*

A frente começa a estar no seu final aqui no norte. Mais uma horita de chuva e deverá terminar. Tem sido frentes muito rápidas as que tem passado por cá...


----------



## dj_teko (17 Nov 2010 às 02:17)

Neste momento chove bastante com vento a mistura moderado a forte


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Nov 2010 às 02:50)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Quase na fronteira deste sudoeste ventoso e chuvoso que 
se vai fazendo sentir por aqui,fronteira essa bem delimitada pelo que nos diz o satélite,
quase no virar de página para pós frontal  mais frio , mais calmo e desanuviado ,
ainda aguardo por uma apoteose final.Nem que sejam dois minutos...
Às vezes acontece...


----------



## dj_teko (17 Nov 2010 às 03:12)

vai relatando pois estas no local mais cool


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Nov 2010 às 03:31)

Depois de alguma estranha acalmia o vento acabou agora de virar de direcçãp.
É já de noroeste e muito mais calminho.
A Chuva mantém-se persistente mas sem exageros.
Ou seja: hoje não foi dia de apoteoses,
mas o recolhido em precipitação , a acrescentar ao já ocorrido recentemente,
poderá dispensar as ditas apoteoses...


----------



## Veterano (17 Nov 2010 às 03:40)

Chuva moderada a forte pelo Aviz, trazida por vento moderado de nordeste.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Nov 2010 às 04:08)

nimboestrato disse:


> Depois de alguma estranha acalmia o vento acabou agora de virar de direcçãp.
> É já de noroeste e muito mais calminho.
> A Chuva mantém-se persistente mas sem exageros.
> Ou seja: hoje não foi dia de apoteoses,
> ...



Aqui...no sétimo piso sentiram-se rajadas fortissimas de vento que mais ou menos há coisa de 20minutos cessaram...mantém-se a chuva lá fora que cai certinha, mas o vento agora é bem mais "acessivel"...apelidaria-o até de fraco...
Resta-nos esperar pelo pós-frontal...ao que me parece pelo satélite há umas células jeitosas que se tudo correr de feição podem chegar logo ao início da manhã ao litoral Norte...esperemos que não se fiquem pela Galiza...


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2010 às 07:23)

Bom Dia!

Por Canidelo, tudo calmo. Sem vento, nem chuva.
Acumulei *8 mm*.
E finalmente, passei a barreira psicológica dos *1000 mm* anuais. 

(Só actualizarei a assinatura às 00h)


----------



## Veterano (17 Nov 2010 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Manhã calma, com algum sol, vento fraco e 12,3º.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Nov 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia

Por aqui o pico da precipitação foi por volta das três, contabilizando desde as 00h 11.9mm.

Temp. min. 9.9ºC
Tactual: 11.6ºC


----------



## 1337 (17 Nov 2010 às 10:26)

bom dia
o acumulado total foi de 13 mm


----------



## DMartins (17 Nov 2010 às 10:43)

Bom dia.
Mais um aguaceirozito, e de novo volta o sol.

*11.0º*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2010 às 16:21)

Boa tarde.

Dia que começou com céu encoberto, tendo pela manhã o sol dado a sua aparição ocasional. Pela tarde algumas boas abertas. Chuva até meio da madrugada e depois aguaceiros  que se mantiveram ao longo da manhã, mais fracos.
Vento mantêm-se fraco de O\NO.

*Tactual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 69%
Pressão: 1015 mb (mínima de 1010 mb cerca das 2h)
Precipitação: 14,8 mm*


----------



## PauloSR (17 Nov 2010 às 19:29)

Boa noite, 

Está bem fresquinho. Sigo com *9.3°C *.

Maxima do dia: 18.7°C 
Mínima do dia: 6.1°C
Acumulação desde as 00h: 13.8 mm


----------



## 1337 (17 Nov 2010 às 20:22)

bons aguaceiros durante a tarde, mais 4 mm acumulados
17 mm no total do evento


----------



## The_simpson (17 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

a temperatura tem estado a descer

7,4ºC neste momento, e um nevoeiro muito cerrado...


----------



## jpmartins (17 Nov 2010 às 21:55)

Boa noite
Dados actuais:

Precipitação desde as 00h: 12.4m
Tactual: 10.9ºC


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 10.4 ºc ( mínima *9.6ºc *) ( máxima *14.6ºc *)

Vento WNW: 7Km/( rajada máxima 55 Km/h de SW às 02:42 h)

Pressão: 1017.3 hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Precipitação desde 0 h:* 10.2 mm*


----------



## lmviana (17 Nov 2010 às 22:07)

Boas pessoal

Dados actuais:

Press. 1019mb
Temp. 7.9ºc
Preci. 19.2 mm (desde as 0h)


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2010 às 22:53)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro, precipitação acumulada subiu para *11.0 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

Boa noite.

Ao final da tarde e agora pela noite cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos. O vento é fraco. Alguma neblina\pequenos bancos de nevoeiro a esta hora.

*Tmín: 5,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC

Tactual: 7,7ºC
Hr: 94%
Pressão: 1017 mb
Precipitação: 16,9 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (17 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

Neste momento 8.9ºC, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

Nova mínima do dia com* 9.5 ºc* neste momento.

Vento NW :4 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.6hpa

Humidade: 91%

Precipitação: *11.0 mm*


----------



## Rain (18 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

O dia foi alternando entre aguaceiros, por vezes moderados, e boas abertas à tarde.
O vento esteve fraco.
Sem dados da estação de Braga Oeste (IUNDEFIN27).
Dados da estação Braga Sul pouco fiáveis:
15,3ºC
50%
13,72mm
1014.6mb
vento 0km/h


Foto de hoje à tarde:


----------



## vinc7e (18 Nov 2010 às 00:37)

Rain disse:


> O dia foi alternando entre aguaceiros, por vezes moderados, e boas abertas à tarde.
> O vento esteve fraco.
> Sem dados da estação de Braga Oeste (IUNDEFIN27).
> Dados da estação Braga Sul pouco fiáveis:
> ...



Os dados da estação Braga Oeste (Gualtar) ainda são menos fiaveis dos que os da Braga Sul, no Verão a temperatura chegava facilmente aos 50ºC 

Por aqui registo 7.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2010 às 00:38)

Bela foto *rain*


----------



## Rain (18 Nov 2010 às 00:39)

vinc7e disse:


> Os dados da estação Braga Oeste (Gualtar) ainda são menos fiaveis dos que os da Braga Sul, no Verão a temperatura chegava facilmente aos 50ºC
> 
> Por aqui registo 7.7ºC




É pena não existir (ainda) uma estação na cidade com dados fiáveis...
50ºC?


----------



## vinc7e (18 Nov 2010 às 00:48)

Há a do IM (Merelim)


----------



## Rain (18 Nov 2010 às 00:51)

vinc7e disse:


> Há a do IM (Merelim)



Sim?
Conseguimos visualizar todos os dados? Tipo os disponibilizados no wunderground?


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2010 às 07:17)

Bom Dia!

Tudo igual, tudo igual. E lá vou eu, no meu 11º dia de precipitação consecutivo.
Vai chovendo moderadamente.
* 5 mm*


----------



## Veterano (18 Nov 2010 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros, céu muito nublado e 9,3º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Nov 2010 às 09:59)

Bom dia

A noite ainda rendeu 0.5mm, a temperatura desceu até aos 7.0ºC.
Neste momento céu muito nublado, 10.4ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (18 Nov 2010 às 10:28)

Rain disse:


> Sim?
> Conseguimos visualizar todos os dados? Tipo os disponibilizados no wunderground?



Em real time creio que não..só de hora em hora.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Nov 2010 às 14:24)

Manhã com bastante nebulosidade, a N/NW já se começa a ver algumas formações interessantes para mais logo...A SW também...
*
Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 16,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 71%
Vento: fraco de NW


----------



## jpmartins (18 Nov 2010 às 14:26)

Boa tarde

Actualização:

Precipitação desde as 00h: 2.0mm
Tactual: 13.4ºC


----------



## PauloSR (18 Nov 2010 às 15:58)

Boa tarde,

De momento, céu nublado e *12.9°C*. 
A máxima do dia foi de 13.6°C e a mínima de 7.1°C.
A acumulação desde as 00h foi de 2.1 mm


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

Boa Tarde! 

Há coisa de 10 minutos, forte aguaceiro que fez aumentar o acumulado para *8 mm*.

Aguardemos pelas próximas horas que serão de chuva.


----------



## PauloSR (18 Nov 2010 às 17:44)

Chuvisca aqui pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. *10.8°C * de momento.

Aguardemos a animação que virá na próxima madrugada e manhã


----------



## jpmartins (18 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu muito nublado, sem vento.
Temp. actual 9.8ºC

Precipitação: 2.0mm


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2010 às 21:59)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 10.4ºc ( mínima *7.8ºc *) ( máxima *14.2ºc* ) 

Vento SE 8Km/h

Pressão: 1017.3 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 93%

Precipitação desde 0h : *1.5 mm*

Pelo satélite parece vir boa chuva a caminho...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

Boa noites!

Aqui hoje tivemos uma máxima até bem agradável, 16,1ºC...contudo a temperatura foi descendo a pique...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 11,8ºC, subiu 2 décimas agora mesmo
Pressão: 1017,0hPa
Humidade relativa: 84%
Vento: fraco de NW


----------



## jpmartins (18 Nov 2010 às 23:52)

A temperatura está estática à imenso tempo nos 9.9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2010 às 00:15)

Termino o dia 18.Novembro com um acumulado de *8 mm*.

Por agora, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Nov 2010 às 04:25)

Regressa a chuva.
O seu som,  cheiro e  melodia fazem a sinfonia sobre  campos novamente  alagados ...
Ainda me lembro do tempo em que o Presidente Sampaio dava largas à sua alegria, apenas porque  depois de muitos meses,  voltava a chover ,quando questionado sobre outros temas  de Estado.
Hoje , o  défice e a dívida  ,com toda esta normalidade climática, são a única agenda para um Presidente...
Chove lá fora...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2010 às 07:17)

Bom dia.

O dia apresenta-se farrusco e molhado. Nada de somenos para um hábito instalado de há uns dias para cá. Os poços extravasam de alegria por verem-se as suas águas profundas agora mais perto da tampa...já o senhor vento está um pouco acabrunhado porque pouco trabalho terá pela frente, uma vez que a maior parte da folhagem já está inerte no seu poiso terreno - agora só quer trabalhar de dia que a noite foi de sono.

A chuva apresenta-se agora mais consistente e o vento ainda é fraco. Mas teremos maior animação à espera ao longo do dia.

*Tactual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 97%
Pressão: 1014 mb
Precipitação desde as 0h: 4,2 mm*

Deixo aqui esta bela imagem que demonstra as condições esperadas para Portugal...






Não as condições meteorológicas mas a situação financeira do país...e o *remar* desde (des)governo, mesmo que o barco esteja a ir ao fundo!


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2010 às 07:17)

Bom Dia!

Chuva moderada mas contínua.
O vento é fraco a moderado.
*7 mm*


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2010 às 08:09)

Bons dias, 

dia de chuva com seria de esperar, *12.2 mm* desde 0 horas até ao momento. *

8 mm* entre as 07:00 h e 08.00 h.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 9.3 ºc ( mínima 9.1 ºc )

Vento SSE: 8 Km/h

Pressão 1013.6 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 97 %

Chuva moderada neste momento.


----------



## Veterano (19 Nov 2010 às 08:33)

Bom dia. Manhã chuvosa, com chuva por vezes forte. Temperatura nos 10,3º.


----------



## 1337 (19 Nov 2010 às 09:54)

bom dia
chuva moderada 11.5mm desde as 0 h


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2010 às 11:02)

Boas, 

por aqui continua a chuva *14.7 mm *acumulados até ao momento


----------



## vinc7e (19 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

bom dia,

por aqui sigo com chuva moderada e 10.2c
a minima foi de 7. 4c


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2010 às 12:12)

Caiu uma boa chuvada há minutos, acumulado sobe para *17.2 mm * 

Está fresquinho.. 10.0ºc actuais

Céu escuro, mais chuva a caminho...


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2010 às 12:17)

Snifa disse:


> Caiu uma boa chuvada há minutos (...)



Cai, sim senhor. Não estaria eu lá fora a levar com ela toda. Mais uma vez cheguei a casa todo molhado 
Chuva moderada, por vezes forte. As ruas mais baixas já estão alagadas, mas nada de preocupante.

Chove 
*17 mm*


----------



## DMartins (19 Nov 2010 às 13:06)

1337 disse:


> bom dia
> chuva moderada 11.5mm desde as 0 h



Bom dia.
Céu com alguma abertas neste momento e sem chuva.

*12.7º*

OFF: Espero melhorias significativas para amanhã, para mais uma deslocação a essa linda cidade de Ponte de Lima, para pescar um arroz de.. desculpem, peixes e comer o dito. 
Oxalá o rio se mantenha com o caudal normal.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2010 às 13:40)

Bom dia
Madrugada e manhã muito chuvosa, que renderam uns belos 14.5mm.
Tactual:12.4ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2010 às 16:38)

Manhã com chuva moderada, como se diz aqui no Porto..."cai certinha"...o vento é fraco...avizinha-se uma tarde em tudo idêntica...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 12,9ºC
Pressão: 1010,6hPa
Humidade relativa: 90%
Vento: fraco de NW

Já acumulados 15mm durante o dia...


----------



## PauloSR (19 Nov 2010 às 17:40)

Dia chuvoso, embora a tarde tenha sido mais calminha  Realço o facto de não ter havido ainda nenhum momento de chuva *forte* e quanto ao vento, ele é nulo até ao momento.

Temperatura actual: *12.0°C *

Temperatura máxima:12.5°C
Temperatura mínima: 8.6°C
Acumulado desde as 00h: 13.8 mm


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2010 às 17:49)

Boa Tarde/Noite! 

Tarde de muita nebulosidade, acompanhada de aguaceiros moderados a fortes.
Continua a chover.

*21 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2010 às 17:55)

Boa tarde

Céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde, que fizeram subir a contagem da precipitação para 15mm.

Temp.actual: 11.6ºC


----------



## 1337 (19 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

mas que diluvio passou aqui
tenho 9.8mm em 1 hora  so em 15 minutos se tanto


----------



## Z13 (19 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

Aqui em Braga entre as 20h30 e as 20h45 foi um pandemónio de chuva e vento!!! IMPRESSIONANTE!

Agora acalmou, mas não sei se será por muito tempo...


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

Vento forte instalou-se no Porto há coisa de meia-hora...


----------



## DMartins (19 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

Chove torrencialmente à 30 minutos....

EDIT: ...


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2010 às 21:06)

Chuva forte! 
O vento intensificou-se por volta das 20h30.


----------



## FSantos (19 Nov 2010 às 21:18)

Aqui em Moreira da Maia chove que até faz "fume".


----------



## Francisco_s (19 Nov 2010 às 21:40)

Boa noite,

Por aqui pelo Porto chove muito forte há cerca de meia hora!!


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

temporal brutal de chuva desde as 21:00h ( a essa hora tinha acumulados *21.4* mm e agora estou com *48.2 mm*) chuva grossa muito forte, vim agora da rua e é só ribeiros e grandes lençois de água...algumas caleiras de prédios quase parecem quedas de água....Tive mesmo que parar o carro pelas 21:40 pois a visibilidade era praticamente nula...tal a intensidade da chuva...

Continua a chuva moderada por vezes mais intensa...

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 11.1 ºc ( máxima *12.8 ºc* ) 

Vento SSW 13 Km/h ( máximo 61 Kmh de S às 21:01 )

Pressão: 1010.4 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade:95 %


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2010 às 22:15)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> temporal brutal de chuva desde as 21:00h ( a essa hora tinha acumulados *21.4* mm e agora estou com *48.2 mm*) chuva grossa muito forte, vim agora da rua e é só ribeiros e grandes lençois de água...algumas caleiras de prédios quase parecem quedas de água....Tive mesmo que parar o carro pelas 21:40 pois a visibilidade era praticamente nula...tal a intensidade da chuva...
> 
> ...



, incrivél


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2010 às 22:15)

Volta chover grosso e intenso: *48.7 mm* acumulados desde 0 horas...


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2010 às 22:50)

Boa noite
Por aqui o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, espero que chegue cá qualquer coisa


----------



## Rain (19 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

MSantos disse:


> Bela foto *rain*


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2010 às 23:12)

Mais calmo agora, cai chuva fraca já há algum tempo o acumulado vai em *49.3 mm* vamos lá ver se chego aos 50 mm antes da meia noite...

Mas aquilo que ocorreu entre as 21:00/22:00 foi absolutamente brutal, gotas enormes e uma chuva torrencial super intensa..rapidamente se formaram grandes ribeiros nas bermas das ruas... autênticos lagos, tudo escorria água o pico pior foi sensivelmente entre as 21:20h 21:45 h... 

Neste momento o vento roda para W :18km/h

Temp: 11.9 ºc

Pressão já com ligeira tendência de subida: 1010.8 hpa

Humidade:96 %


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2010 às 23:17)

Começa a chover de forma moderada, vamos ver se ainda passa alguma coisa por aqui de que passou pelo extremo norte.


----------



## Rain (19 Nov 2010 às 23:19)

Z13 disse:


> Aqui em Braga entre as 20h30 e as 20h45 foi um pandemónio de chuva e vento!!! IMPRESSIONANTE!
> 
> Agora acalmou, mas não sei se será por muito tempo...



Exacto, chuva muito forte mesmo!!

Reparem no "salto":





Será que podemos contar com trovoada??


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2010 às 23:19)

Está quase quase...*49.8 mm* neste momento...e continua a chover...


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2010 às 23:24)

Boas Noites!

A chuva agora cai mais fraca. 
Alguns picos de forte precipitação.
*30 mm*

E, já cheguei aos 100 mm mensais nos 12 dias de precipitação consecutiva


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2010 às 23:25)

Chove forte, vamos ver quanto vai render 

Edit: chove torrencial


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2010 às 23:30)

Z13 disse:


> Aqui em Braga entre as 20h30 e as 20h45 foi um pandemónio de chuva e vento!!! IMPRESSIONANTE!
> 
> Agora acalmou, mas não sei se será por muito tempo...



E a estação não engana...


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

Por aqui o episódio foi de curta duração, mas intenso, rendendo 4.6mm.
Ainda chove mas fraco.


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2010 às 23:47)

Já não chove praticamente desde o meu último post..

*Dados actuais
*

temp: 10.8 ºc

Vento WNW: 8Km/h

Pressão:1011.0 hpa

Humidade:95 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h : *49.8 mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde o dia 01/11:*144.7 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2010 às 23:56)

Por aqui ainda chove de forma fraca, este episódio rendeu até ao momento  5.1mm. Parece pouco, mas foiem cerca de 7 minutos, a fase mais forte.

Desde as 00h: 20mm, tenho 5 minutos para estragar este número tão certinho


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2010 às 00:15)

Já tenho os primeiros 0.5mm de sábado.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2010 às 00:31)

Boa noite

De momento tenho aguaceiro fraco e o vento é fraco.
O período mais forte de chuva deu-me 5,2 mm + 8,5 mm em 2 horas consecutivas agora à noite.

*Dados de dia 19*

*Tmín: 8,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC

Tactual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 96%
Ponto orvalho: 10ºC
Pressão: 1010 mb
Precipitação: 39,0 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2010 às 00:51)

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover embora fraco já algum tempo.

Precipitação desde as 00h: 1mm


----------



## Rain (20 Nov 2010 às 03:29)

Sem precipitação desde as 0h.
Dados actuais:





Começou finalmente a chover!
Fortemente!


----------



## Veterano (20 Nov 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Vento fraco de noroeste a arrastar nuvens, que provocam aguaceiros fracos.

  Registo 13,6º e 80% de HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2010 às 10:30)

Hoje temos um dia em regime de aguaceiros...por vezes fortes, mas o sol também já mostrou o "ar da sua graça"...
Nesta 3a feira rumo novamente à Serra da Estrela até 6a, mas desta vez vou de carro para poder dar por lá um passeio...espera-me o frio...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 14,4ºC
Pressão: 1014,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 74%
Vento: fraco de ENE


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

O céu volta a encher-se de nuvens carregadas de precipitação...principalmente para oeste...a temperatura essa mantém-se estável..agora nos 14,2ºC...


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2010 às 12:18)

Bons dias, 

forte aguaceiro que acaba de cair, gotas muito grossas e de grande intensidade, *6.1 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas de hoje, *55,9 mm *desde as 0 horas de ontem.


*Dados actuais
*

temp:12.9 ºc ( mínima 10.4ºc )

Vento NW: 16Km/h

Pressão: 1014.7hpa

Humidade: 88%


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2010 às 12:25)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> forte aguaceiro que acaba de cair, gotas muito grossas e de grande intensidade, *6.1 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas de hoje, *55,9 mm *desde as 0 horas de ontem.



Bom Dia!

Aqui de Canidelo, vê-se o céu negro da zona do Porto. E sempre a dar-lhe 

Durante a noite, acumulei somente *1 mm*, de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2010 às 13:08)

Bom dia

Um aguaceiro forte repentino fez despertar a atenção para a rua.

Precipitação desde as 00h: 3.6mm 
Tactual: 15.0ºC

EDIT 13:36 - O aguaceiro fez a temperatura cair para os 13.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2010 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde!

Eis um aguaceiro que pelo menos agora é fraco.
O Vento intensificou-se mais um pouco.


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2010 às 14:56)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Eis um aguaceiro que pelo menos agora é fraco.
> O Vento intensificou-se mais um pouco.



E parece que acabou.
O aguaceiro por várias vezes intensificou-se mas nada de muita importância.
Fez aumentar para *2 mm* o acumulado.

E ainda, uma descarga isolada:


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2010 às 18:07)

E mais um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

Boas,

Por aqui um belo desfile de nuvens, que não voltaram a deixar mais nada.

Precipitação 00h:3.6mm

Tactual:11.8ºC


----------



## vinc7e (20 Nov 2010 às 18:48)

Boa noite,

por aqui alguns aguaceiros durante tudo o dia...mas neste momento não chove.
Temperatura *9.2ºC*


----------



## Fi (20 Nov 2010 às 23:22)

Boa noite.

Aguaceiros dispersos ao longo do dia, com especial relevância para um que ocorreu perto das 17h bastante violento. (Ouvi algumas pessoas a dizerem"é granizo, é granizo" como é apanágio cá da terra).

Temp. Mín: 11ºC
Temp. Máx: 16ºC

Actual de 13ºC e vento muito forte de sudoeste.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Nov 2010 às 00:15)

Sábado ficou marcado por alguns aguaceiros, que renderam 4.6mm.
Domingo ainda nada tem a contar relativo a precipitação, temp. actual 11.1ºC


----------



## GabKoost (21 Nov 2010 às 01:20)

Desde cerca das 22h00 que chove sem parar!

Acumulação bem interessante,


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2010 às 05:50)

Boa noite e bom domingo

Nesta madrugada, e não tendo mais nada que fazer, olhei para as imagens de satélite e para a última imagem de radar e percebi porque continua a chuva...



GabKoost disse:


> Desde cerca das 22h00 que chove sem parar!
> Acumulação bem interessante,



Neste momento ainda temos o corredor aberto, que nos traz precipitação aqui ao norte. A massa de ar mais fria proveniente do atlântico norte está embebida em humidade e o vento que a arrasta faz o resto, trazendo a nebulosidade directamente do mar da irlanda até cá...














P.S.: Ontem recolhi 7,4 mm de precipitação até às 21.30h. Tmín: 8,5ºC e tmáx: 12,5ºC


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2010 às 09:48)

Bons dias,

madrugada marcada por aguaceiros por vezes fortes acumulando até ao momento *15.2 mm*( por volta das 02:25h um fortíssimo aguaceiro rendeu *6 mm* em cerca de 6 minutos sensivelmente) 

*Dados actuais

*
temp: 9.7 ºc ( mínima *9.2 ºc* ) 

Vento: NW 10Km/h

Pressão: 1014.1 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Acumulados *168.6 mm *desde o dia 01/11/2010 

Muito escuro a W/NW  outro aguaceiros a caminho..


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2010 às 10:28)

Bom dia

De regresso ao lar...
Mantêm-se céu muito nublado com aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Vento geralmente fraco do quadrante N\NO.
Ainda há boas probabilidades de precipitação nas próximas horas:











Imagem de radar da Corunha (10.10h)






*Tactual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 89%
Ponto orvalho: 9,ºC
Pressão: 1014 mb
Precipitação desde 21.30h de ontem: 21,5 mm*


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2010 às 11:08)

Bom Dia! 

Noite de aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
Apanhei uma grande chuvada ao vir da _night_. 
No meu 14º dia de precipitação consecutivo, eis que hoje acumulo até ao momento *11 mm*.

Por agora, o céu está muito nublado e aguardo o próximo aguaceiro


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2010 às 12:12)

Pelo Aviz a última grande chuvada foi por volta das 8.00 horas. A partir daí começou a clarear, neste momento bastante sol, com nuvens a correr pelo céu, empurradas pelo vento de noroeste.

 Tempo de aguaceiros, se fosse no Inverno seriam de neve a cotas médias.

 Registo 14,1º e 73% de HR.


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2010 às 12:40)

Boas , 

Por aqui mais calmo agora, boas abertas, precipitação desde 0 h mantém nos *15.2 mm*..de salientar que desde as 0 horas de sexta feira dia 19 o acumulado vai em *73.6 mm* muito por culpa do autêntico dilúvio que se abateu por aqui no dia 19 entre as 21:00h e 22:00 h...

*Dados actuais*

temp: 13.1 ºc 

Vento NW: 16 Km/h

Pressão:1012.8 hpa ( em queda )

Humidade: 79%

Para Oeste ,visto de minha casa , está assim neste momento:


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Nov 2010 às 12:42)

Snifa disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> Por aqui mais calmo agora, boas abertas, precipitação desde 0 h mantém nos *15.2 mm*..de salientar que desde as 0 horas de sexta feira dia 19 o acumulado vai em *73.6 mm* muito por culpa do autêntico dilúvio que se abateu por aqui no dia 19 entre as 21:00h e 22:00 h...
> 
> ...



Bonita foto e vista,Snifa


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2010 às 12:44)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bonita foto e vista,Snifa



Obrigado, é a vista de um 8ºe último  andar...no meu terraço...

Vejo largo para Norte Sul Este e Oeste...


----------



## martinus (21 Nov 2010 às 14:12)

O Observatório de Gualtar (Braga) voltou à vida. Esperemos que se aguente.

http://bragatel.pt/orion/meteo/


P. S.
Esta morada deve ser melhor: http://orion.gualtar.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

E depois escolher à esquerda: Meteorologia

É que a Bragatel já fechou há muito tempo.


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2010 às 15:15)

Eis que um aguaceiro me visitou e esta agora no _descarreganço_.
Chove moderadamente.

Deixo uma foto do *bicho*:


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2010 às 15:39)

Grande carga de água que por aqui caiu há minutos, fez a precipitação saltar dos 15.2 mm para *18.2 mm* actuais em +/- 3 minutos e meio de chuva forte...

uma foto do aguaceiro quando se aproximava, ficou muito escuro...






*Dados actuais

*
temp: 10.4 ºc ( está fresco,  temperatura tem vindo a descer, e o último aguaceiro contribui para isso )

Vento NNW: 18Km/h

Pressão: 1012.1 ( a dexcer )

Humidade: 89%

Mais aguaceiros se avizinham no horizonte...


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2010 às 16:00)

A chuvada já lá vai e deixa um pequeno arco íris para Leste:


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Nov 2010 às 16:03)

Joao Soares,belo cumulo que captaste 

Snifa,excelente a cortina de precipitacao que ja se via ao longe 

Parece que os aguaceiros vao continuar pela noite dentro,pela imagem de satélite


----------



## DMartins (21 Nov 2010 às 16:57)

Mais uma chuvada, esta moderada e que fez a temperatura baixar para os *9.8º*

EDIT:

 Grande trambolhão a temperatura deu. *9.2* agora.

 Em 30 minutos desceu dos *11.8º* para *9.2º*


----------



## vinc7e (21 Nov 2010 às 17:30)

Boa tarde,

alguns aguaceiros fortes também por aqui, com a temperatura
a descer bruscamente.

*7.8ºC* neste momento.


----------



## martinus (21 Nov 2010 às 17:37)

Sim, parece que a temperatura esta noite quer ir para os valores previstos pelo Freemeteo (3,3 C. para Braga).


----------



## Fi (21 Nov 2010 às 17:46)

Começa novamente a chover, após um único aguaceiro perto das 15h30.

Embora se sinta bastante o frio, ainda sigo com 14ºC. A tarde ficou marcada pelo sol e por uma temperatura agradável. 

Belas fotos. Snifa


----------



## DMartins (21 Nov 2010 às 18:00)

Agora desce a um ritmo mais lento, mas assinalável.

Seguimos com céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e *7.9º*


----------



## jpmartins (21 Nov 2010 às 18:13)

Boa tarde

Aguaceiro por vezes fortes foram marcando a tarde.
T.actual: 11.3ºC

Praia da Vagueira final da tarde (sem praia  )





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vinc7e (21 Nov 2010 às 19:58)

Depois de ter descido até aos* 6.8ºC* neste momento registo *7.5ºC*...e mais um aguaceiro


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2010 às 20:18)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Aguaceiro por vezes fortes foram marcando a tarde.
> T.actual: 11.3ºC
> ...



  São as marés vivas ou é normal acontecer, jpmartins?


----------



## jpmartins (21 Nov 2010 às 20:29)

Veterano disse:


> São as marés vivas ou é normal acontecer, jpmartins?



Infelizmente é normal acontecer, a Vagueira está com um problema muito grave por resolver, assim como outras claro.

Para quem não conhece a Vagueira, a foto foi tirada da barreira (criada para proteger as casas) que dá acesso à areia por umas escadas de madeira, que foram retiradas entretanto.


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2010 às 20:53)

E mais um aguaceiro. O meu acumulado vai em *14 mm* 

Boa foto, JPMartins. E pena a maneira como as nossas praias têm sido tratadas. A erosão costeira estraga tudo...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

jpmartins disse:


> Infelizmente é normal acontecer, a Vagueira está com um problema muito grave por resolver, assim como outras claro.
> 
> Para quem não conhece a Vagueira, a foto foi tirada da barreira (criada para proteger as casas) que dá acesso à areia por umas escadas de madeira, que foram retiradas entretanto.



Este problema é muito comum a quase todas as costas oceânicas, de países com uma hidrologia forte e que recorrem à construção de barragens nos grandes rios.
As costas sujeitas a correntes oceânicas vão ficando sem as suas areias por 2 factores:
1º - A costa deixa de receber enormes quantidades de areia que normalmente seriam deixadas pelas águas dos rios, nos momentos de chuvas mais fortes, as quais arrastam grande quantidade de detritos;
2º - As correntes oceânicas retiram constantemente areia às praias levando-as para zonas favoráveis da costa (como os novos paredões de portos e praias) ou para além da costa, em zonas mais profundas.

*Sem reposição de areia a nossa costa fica em perigo grave de erosão. É um problema real e que só se combateria eficazmente com o destruir das grandes barragens dos principais rios.
Soluções? Não vejo soluções eficazes a não ser o que referi...*
--------------------------------

*Tactual: 7,1ºC (Tmín do dia)
Tmáx: 12,6ºC
Hr: 87%
Ponto orvalho: 6ºC
Pressão: 1013 mb
Precipitação desde 21.30h de ontem: 28,5 mm*


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2010 às 22:38)

Boas noites,

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 8.5 ºc ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *13.7ºc *)

Vento NNW:5 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.0 hpa

Humidade: 90%

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h até ao momento :*19.8 mm* 

Está a ficar fresquinho, temperatura a descer bem..


----------



## vinc7e (21 Nov 2010 às 23:08)

Mais um aguaceiro neste momento.
Temperatura *6.3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (21 Nov 2010 às 23:52)

Pois é Aristocrata, a solução não é viável aos olhos de quem manda e vão assim enterrando dinheiro, adiando um problema, ao construir estas protecções.

Tactual: 8.8ºC 



Aristocrata disse:


> Este problema é muito comum a quase todas as costas oceânicas, de países com uma hidrologia forte e que recorrem à construção de barragens nos grandes rios.
> As costas sujeitas a correntes oceânicas vão ficando sem as suas areias por 2 factores:
> 1º - A costa deixa de receber enormes quantidades de areia que normalmente seriam deixadas pelas águas dos rios, nos momentos de chuvas mais fortes, as quais arrastam grande quantidade de detritos;
> 2º - As correntes oceânicas retiram constantemente areia às praias levando-as para zonas favoráveis da costa (como os novos paredões de portos e praias) ou para além da costa, em zonas mais profundas.
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

Boa noite

*Tactual: 6,1ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto orvalho: 6ºC*



Snifa disse:


>


Bela foto *snifa*. Tens de facto uma panorâmica interessante aí do local onde vives. 
A serra ao fundo, nesta imagem, é a serra de Santa Justa, em Valongo.



jpmartins disse:


> Pois é Aristocrata, a solução não é viável aos olhos de quem manda e vão assim enterrando dinheiro, adiando um problema, ao construir estas protecções.


Para solucionar este grave problema que é a erosão costeira seria necessário uma mudança de mentalidade - e em larga escala. E com custos muito grandes. E isto requer uma nova geração de pessoas a gerir os nossos destinos - não só cá mas em todo o mundo. Por assim dizer...uma nova *ordem mundial*, para termos efectivamente um desenvolvimento sustentável a todos os níveis.


----------



## João Soares (22 Nov 2010 às 00:26)

Boa Noite!

Acumulado de ontem, dia 21: * 14 mm*

De momento, forte aguaceiro!


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2010 às 01:09)

Boa noite!

Mas que frio que se faz sentir lá fora...aqui 8,7ºC, mas atendendo que está a chover está bem jeitoso...

Dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes...boa acumulação...cerca de 15mm...


----------



## João Soares (22 Nov 2010 às 07:15)

Bom Dia! 

Fiquei espantado com o acumulado desta noite, não estava a espera de rigorosamente nada, mas na realidade lá estão *9 mm*.

De momento, caí um pequeno aguaceiro


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2010 às 08:00)

Bons dias, 

manhã bem fresquinha com alguns aguaceiros.

*Dados actuais*

temp:6.9 ºc ( mínima *6.3ºc*)

Vento N: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.9 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Precipitação desde 0 h: *2.3 mm*


----------



## Veterano (22 Nov 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia. O sol espreita, estão 8,2º, muita humidade no ar.


----------



## DMartins (22 Nov 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia.
Nevoeiro, mas não deverá ser por muito tempo.

Mínima de *3.8º*

Actual: *4.5º*

Boa semana para todos.


----------



## 1337 (22 Nov 2010 às 10:41)

DMartins disse:


> Bom dia.
> Nevoeiro, mas não deverá ser por muito tempo.
> 
> Mínima de *3.8º*
> ...



não sei
aqui esta nevoeiro serrado ainda
coisa que a esta hora não é normal por aqui


----------



## PauloSR (22 Nov 2010 às 10:42)

DMartins disse:


> Nevoeiro, mas não deverá ser por muito tempo.



Bom dia, tal como o DMartins, bastante nevoeiro mas acabou por levantar até às 10h. Sigo com *11.4°C*.

Temperatura mínima: 4.3°C


----------



## jpmartins (22 Nov 2010 às 11:51)

Bom dia

O sol vai espreitanto por entre as muitas nuvens que vão passando.
Temp. actual: 12.6ºC

Precipitação desde as 00h: 2.0mm


----------



## jpmartins (22 Nov 2010 às 15:42)

Tarde com mais sol que a manhã.
Temperatura sem grandes alterações 13.2ºC.


----------



## PauloSR (22 Nov 2010 às 17:10)

Boa tarde,

Dia de ceu muito nublado. *	8.9°C* neste momento.

Extremos do dia: 13.4°C / 4.3°C


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2010 às 22:24)

Boa noite.

Um dia mais fresco. Alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo da última madrugada e de dia. O vento esteve geralmente fraco. O céu manteve períodos de muita nebulosidade, deixando o sol espreitar por momentos.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx. 12,4ºC

Tactual: 4,6ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto orvalho: 4ºC
Pressão: 1013 mb
Precipitação: 3,2 mm*


----------



## vinc7e (22 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Boa noite,

tempo fresquinho também por aqui, *5.2ºC* neste momento
com o céu pouco nublado e uma bela noite de luar..


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

Boas noites, 

Está bem fresquinho por aqui...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 7.1 ºc ( mínima *6.3ºc* ) ( máxima *13.5ºc* )

Vento ENE:5 Km/h

Pressão:1013.0 hpa

Humidade: 93%

Precipitação *2.5 mm*


----------



## vinc7e (22 Nov 2010 às 23:25)

vai descendo....*4,3ºC* com um bocado de sorte chega aos 0ºC está noite


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2010 às 23:28)

Por aqui também desce...*6.8ºc* neste momento, está frio...

apenas a 0.5ºc de bater a mínima desta manhã...


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2010 às 23:45)

Continua a descer* 6.6 ºc* neste momento...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

Actualização...

*Tactual: 3,8ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto orvalho: 3ºC*

Boa noite


----------



## rcjla (23 Nov 2010 às 00:08)

às 23utc, -0,4º em Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## vinc7e (23 Nov 2010 às 00:22)

Despeço-me com *4.9ºC*
A lua está com um belo "halo" à volta


----------



## Rain (23 Nov 2010 às 00:52)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Aguaceiro por vezes fortes foram marcando a tarde.
> T.actual: 11.3ºC
> ...



Bela foto jpmartins


----------



## Stinger (23 Nov 2010 às 01:51)

Valores:

Sao pedro da cova : 3.0 cº

Serra santa justa : 2.0 cº

Valongo : 2.5 cº


----------



## João Soares (23 Nov 2010 às 07:18)

Bom Dia!

Ao fim de 15 dias de precipitação >= 1mm, eis que hoje ainda não choveu. 
Está fresco!


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2010 às 07:59)

Bons dias, 

está frio, céu com algumas nuvens médias..


*Dados actuais*


Temp: 5.2 ºc ( mínima *4.7ºc* )

Vento ENE: 10Km/h

Pressão: 1012.3 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2010 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Ambiente calmo, quase sem vento, algumas nuvens inofensivas e 7,4º.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Nov 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, temperatura actual 9.8ºC.

Tmin.7.5ºC

12 dias seguidas a registar precipitação, penso que ainda não será hoje que vou quebrar este ciclo.


----------



## vinc7e (23 Nov 2010 às 09:42)

Bom dia,
esta noite registei uma minima de *3.2ºC*
neste momento: *6.8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (23 Nov 2010 às 14:09)

Boa Tarde!
 Manhã fria de Outono.
O céu já esteve praticamente limpo no entanto está completamente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 10.5 ºc ( mínima *4.7ºc* ) ( máxima *13.1ºc*)

Vento: NNE 9Km/h

Pressão: 1012.4 hpa 

Humidade: 77%

Precipitação 0 mm

Céu nublado impediu temperatura de descer mais no começo da noite , mas agora está a limpar e começa a descida...


----------



## jpmartins (23 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

Boa noite

Anda fraquinho aqui por estas bandas
Dia marcado pela nebulosidade, com a max. a chegar 14.8ºC.

Tactual:10.8ºC

Tmin.7.5ºC


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2010 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Manhã com muito sol, algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco e 8,7º.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Nov 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia

Muito sol também por aqui, temperatura actual 8.1ºC.

Tmin. 5.8ºC


----------



## vinc7e (24 Nov 2010 às 09:55)

Bom dia,

esta noite registei  a mínima mais baixa deste Outono *0.8ºC* 
neste momento: *3.2ºC*


----------



## teotonio (24 Nov 2010 às 18:39)

Olá boas !! por aqui 10ºc


----------



## jpmartins (24 Nov 2010 às 20:13)

Boa noite
Céu estrelado, com um grande luar a Este, a temperatura está a descer rapidamente 9.1ºC.

Tmax.14.8ºC


----------



## PauloSR (24 Nov 2010 às 20:51)

Boa noite, palpita-me que a estação está a reportar dados irreais  Não é que neste momento marca 4.3°C


----------



## 1337 (24 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa noite, palpita-me que a estação está a reportar dados irreais  Não é que neste momento marca 4.3°C



eu tou com 5.0ºC
achas que esta mesmo errado?


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2010 às 21:11)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa noite, palpita-me que a estação está a reportar dados irreais  Não é que neste momento marca 4.3°C



Será uma noite fria e muitas estações terão valores negativos.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Nov 2010 às 21:54)

1337 disse:


> eu tou com 5.0ºC
> achas que esta mesmo errado?



Parece-me estranho. Há pouco quando disse que estavam 4,3º C, o termometro do carro (que vale o que vale) marcava 6ºC 



Lousano disse:


> Será uma noite fria e muitas estações terão valores negativos.



Sim, hoje e os dias que se avizinham 

De momento, a estação reporta *3.2°C*. Vou acreditar que esta correcto


----------



## DMartins (24 Nov 2010 às 22:00)

ThaZouk disse:


> Parece-me estranho. Há pouco quando disse que estavam 4,3º C, o termometro do carro (que vale o que vale) marcava 6ºC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas amigo ThaZouk.

Segundo o pouco que sei, há muitas condicionantes em relação à temperatura. Desde logo o próprio sítio onde se encontra o sensor.
Eu aqui, em prédios tenho sempre temperaturas algo diferentes de outros pontos da cidade. Não sei...

Por cá: *6.5º*, céu limpo.


----------



## Trapalhadas (24 Nov 2010 às 22:13)

Por aqui, desce agora aos 7.5ºC


----------



## 1337 (24 Nov 2010 às 22:43)

4.1ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

Por Avintes a estação regressa ao funcionamento. Sigo com 4.6ºC


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2010 às 22:57)

Boas noites, 

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 8.7 ºc ( mínima *6.6ºc* ) ( máxima *13.6ºc *)

Vento ENE :11 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.5 hpa

Humidade: 79 %

Noite fresca com céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2010 às 23:17)

Boa noite a todos.

Um serão à lareira é agora bem-vindo. O quente das brasas tão bem que sabe nestas noites frias...

Céu limpo e vento calmo.

*Tmín: 2,0ºC
Tmáx: 11,6ºC

Tactual: 3,2ºC
Hr: 88%
Ponto orvalho: 2ºC
Pressão: 1015 mb*


----------



## davidazevedo (24 Nov 2010 às 23:20)

Aqui em Vila Nova de Famalicão estao 5.3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2010 às 00:18)

Actualização...

*Tactual: 2,7ºC
Hr: 89%
Ponto orvalho: 1ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (25 Nov 2010 às 00:21)

Boa noite,
por aqui registo *3.0ºC*


----------



## PauloSR (25 Nov 2010 às 00:36)

Boa noite a todos, 

Participo a partir do telemovel para reportar os 1,7ºC que se sentem de momento


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2010 às 00:39)

por aqui vai nos 3.2ºC
94% HUM


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2010 às 07:29)

Bom dia

Fresquinha a manhã...Céu limpo e vento calmo. A geada hoje apareceu

*Tactual: 0,0ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto orvalho: 0ºC
Pressão: 1015 mb*


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2010 às 07:30)

Bom Dia!

Céu com alguns cirrus.
Temp actual e mínima: *4.1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2010 às 07:56)

Bons dias..

Manhã fria com céu limpo..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 3.6 ºc ( mínima *3.3ºc *)

Vento ENE 5Km/h

Pressão: 1015.0 hpa

Humidade: 94 %

Fresquinho, Fresquinho....


----------



## DMartins (25 Nov 2010 às 07:57)

Bom dia.
O dia amanheceu fresquinho e com céu limpo.
Mínima: *2.0º*

*EDIT 8h09m*
Actual:*2.0º*

*EDIT: 8h28m*
O sol nasceu por volta das 8:15, e a temperatura começa a subir.
Actual: *2.6º*


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2010 às 08:42)

Pelo Aviz registei 6,3º, com uma brisa de leste. Por Rio Tinto, apenas 4,1º.


----------



## vinc7e (25 Nov 2010 às 10:26)

Bom dia,
finalmente uma minima negativa *-0.8ºC* esta noite
neste momento *7.3ºC*


----------



## DMartins (25 Nov 2010 às 11:14)

Boas.
Sol e *7.8º*


----------



## jpmartins (25 Nov 2010 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, mas o que marca o dia até ao momento foi a mínima muito jeitosa  3.4ºC

T.actual 8.4ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

Boa tarde!

Já cá estou novamente vindo da serra da Estrela, onde pude contemplar a neve...quem quiser ver as fotos que passe no Interior Norte e Centro...
Aqui hoje registei a mínima absoluta de 4,1ºC...para imitar a João...


----------



## Fi (25 Nov 2010 às 13:41)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 5ºC por aqui, noite bem fresquinha.
Céu limpo e 11ºC por enquanto


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2010 às 14:16)

Por Rio Tinto bastante sol, uma bruma ligeira, vento muito fraco de leste e 12,5º.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Nov 2010 às 14:19)

Bom tarde

Dia bem mais fresquinho que o de ontem, temp. actual 11.1ºC.
Hoje vai ser bem interessante ver a temperatura a cair com o chegar da noite.


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2010 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde!

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Está frio! 
*12.3ºC*


----------



## PauloSR (25 Nov 2010 às 14:25)

Boa tarde,

De momento, sigo com *16.3°C *, atingindo assim o valor máximo até ao momento. 

A noite foi bastante fria, com uma temperatura mínima de 	*-0.5°C *.


----------



## Fi (25 Nov 2010 às 17:50)

Meia hora numa esplanada com sol quentinho foi o pequeno luxo esta tarde. O frio é cortante, especialmente ao pé do mar.

Actual de 12ºC, ausência de vento e, sei que me estou a repetir, muito frio


----------



## PauloSR (25 Nov 2010 às 19:13)

Gelo, gelo, gelo  *4.0°C* de momento. Descida vertiginosa 

Máxima do dia: 16.3°C


----------



## teotonio (25 Nov 2010 às 19:52)

Olá boa noite  ! por cá Tamel-Barcelos   6,8ºc

http://teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com/


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

Fi disse:


> Meia hora numa esplanada com sol quentinho foi o pequeno luxo esta tarde. O frio é cortante, especialmente ao pé do mar.



Resisti 3 horas à beira-mar, entre às 16h30 às 19h30.
O tão esperado pôr-do-sol foi em vão, com nuvens altas a tapar o horizonte.






(Tirada por um telemóvel com2.0MP)

Por agora, o vento sopra fraco o que impede uma rápida e eficaz descida da temperatura, sendo assim ainda estou com *9.1ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (25 Nov 2010 às 20:38)

João foi pena o sol ter-se escondido, daria uma boa luz 

Por aqui chego agora aos 7.5ºC, bem mais cedo do que ontem!


----------



## ogalo (25 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

ora boas pessoal ...por aqui 7º


----------



## vinc7e (25 Nov 2010 às 22:34)

Boa noite,
por aqui *6.6ºC*


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

vinc7e disse:


> Boa noite,
> por aqui *6.6ºC*



amanha vou a vila verde
e parece que vou apanhar frio no exame xD


----------



## PAIM2010 (25 Nov 2010 às 22:38)

posso está enganado , mas  tenho quase certeza que vai nevar no porto na segunda feira a temperatura vai está muito baixa durante o dia com precipitaçao....ta igual o dia 10-01-2010


----------



## Stinger (25 Nov 2010 às 22:39)

PAIM2010 disse:


> posso está enganado , mas  tenho quase certeza que vai nevar no porto na segunda feira a temperatura vai está muito baixa durante o dia com precipitaçao....ta igual o dia 10-01-2010



A ver vamos . Se isso acontecer ja vai ser o 3 ano consecutivo a nevar


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

Boas noites, 

mas que frio se está a pôr...vim agora da rua e está bem frio, com algum vento de N a ajudar ao desconforto térmico....

*Dados Actuais
*
temp:5.7ºc ( mínima *3.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *11.4ºc* )

Vento NNE : 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.3 hpa

Humidade: 79 %


----------



## vinc7e (25 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

1337 disse:


> amanha vou a vila verde
> e parece que vou apanhar frio no exame xD



Exame de condução?
moro perto do centro de exames 
boa sorte.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

Boa noite

Temp. actual 5.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2010 às 23:14)

*5.4 ºc* neste momento...


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2010 às 23:21)

Snifa disse:


> *5.4 ºc* neste momento...



Por Canidelo, mais quente: *6.3ºC*


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:25)

vinc7e disse:


> Exame de condução?
> moro perto do centro de exames
> boa sorte.



sim xD
eu ja fiz la o codigo tambem
a condução é que tenho mais receio
mas obrigada


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:29)

2.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

Por agora, despeço-me com *5.8ºC*

Boas mínimas!


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

2.4ºC


----------



## Trapalhadas (25 Nov 2010 às 23:37)

Se continua a descer assim vamos bater seguramente as mínimas previstas pelo IM... neste momento desci aos 5ºC


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2010 às 23:38)

*5.2ºc*  neste momento...


----------



## jpmartins (25 Nov 2010 às 23:45)

Temperatura 4.9ºC


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

é incrivel a descida
2.1 ja
mas que é isto
onde vai parar


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2010 às 23:50)

ThaZouk disse:


> Gelo, gelo, gelo  *4.0°C* de momento.
> Máxima do dia: *16.3°C*


Boa noite.

ThaZouk, o teu sensor tem algum tipo de protecção? A radiação solar deve-te estar a inflacionar as máximas. No meu caso, e como não tenho _*radiation shield*_ não ligo às máximas do sensor da oregon - a minha máxima hoje foi parecida com a tua - nos outros sensores resguardados da luz solar directa os valores foram mais realistas e bem mais baixos...adquire ou faz o teu RS - eu vou construir o meu para passar a ter valores mais correctos. (tem-me faltado tempo para colocar em prática o que pretendo)

.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.

*Tmín: 0,0ºC
Tmáx: 10,6ºC*

Neste momento estou longe de casa e sem dados...
O céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento começou a fazer-se sentir cerca das 18\18.30h, altura em que a temperatura já ia nos 4,4ºC e em minutos passou aos 5,8ºC. Mais uma noite de geada em perspectiva, embora em locais mais abrigados do que esta última noite (que não teve vento)


----------



## DMartins (26 Nov 2010 às 00:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> ThaZouk, o teu sensor tem algum tipo de protecção? A radiação solar deve-te estar a inflacionar as máximas. No meu caso, e como não tenho _*radiation shield*_ não ligo às máximas do sensor da oregon - a minha máxima hoje foi parecida com a tua - nos outros sensores resguardados da luz solar directa os valores foram mais realistas e bem mais baixos...adquire ou faz o teu RS - eu vou construir o meu para passar a ter valores mais correctos. (tem-me faltado tempo para colocar em prática o que pretendo)
> 
> ...



Provavelmente estará a ser influenciado por algo.

Máxima de hoje: *13.9º*

Actual: *3.8º*


----------



## 1337 (26 Nov 2010 às 00:18)

1.8ºC
rumo aos negativos


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

Actualização:

Temp. actual: 4.8ºC
Hr. 86%


----------



## DMartins (26 Nov 2010 às 00:31)

1337 disse:


> 1.8ºC
> rumo aos negativos



Consegue estar mais frio aí que me Vila Real a julgar pelo IM... 

Despeço-me com 3.7º


----------



## PauloSR (26 Nov 2010 às 00:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> ThaZouk, o teu sensor tem algum tipo de protecção? A radiação solar deve-te estar a inflacionar as máximas. No meu caso, e como não tenho _*radiation shield*_ não ligo às máximas do sensor da oregon - a minha máxima hoje foi parecida com a tua - nos outros sensores resguardados da luz solar directa os valores foram mais realistas e bem mais baixos...adquire ou faz o teu RS - eu vou construir o meu para passar a ter valores mais correctos.



Boa noite Aristocrata,

So agora tive possibilidade de vir ao forum, e com recurso ao telemovel.  A "minha" estação na verdade nao é minha, mas sim da Escola Secundaria da Povoa de Lanhoso, que fica perto de minha casa. Brevemente, aí sim, irei adquirir uma mesmo minha  Depois em off ate podemos trocar umas ideias 

Neste momento, algum vento, e a temperatura subiu. Sigo com 6,3ºC. Estranho. Nao estava nada à espera.


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2010 às 00:49)

Despeço-me com 4.5ºC.


----------



## Stinger (26 Nov 2010 às 03:10)

Dados :

Serra de Santa justa : -3

Sao pedro da cova : -2

Valongo : -2

A registar temperaturas assim , a chuva que cair pode ser de neve a ver vamos


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2010 às 07:30)

Bom Dia! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *4.0ºC*

De momento, céu limpo e *5.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2010 às 07:58)

Bons dias, 

Mais um noite fria...

*Dados actuais
*
temp:3.8 ºc ( mínima *3.2 ºc *)

Vento: NE:12Km/h

Pressão: 1012.4 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade: 70 %

Céu limpo


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2010 às 08:59)

Por Rio Tinto geada pelos campos e carros, com 2,8º.

  Muito sol, vento fraco de leste.


----------



## vinc7e (26 Nov 2010 às 08:59)

Bom dia,
esta noite registei uma mínima de *0.4ºC*
neste momento *4.2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia

Hoje vi a primeira geada, embora pequena.
Tmin. 3.8ºC 

T.actual 7.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2010 às 12:38)

Bom Dia/Boa Tarde! 

Céu pouco nublado por _altocumulus stratiformis_.
O Vento sopra moderado.
Está frio, até agora a máxima foi de 10.1ºC, estando neste momento a descer.
Actualmente, estão *9.9ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (26 Nov 2010 às 12:58)

9ºC que com o vento que está torna a sensação térmica bem mais baixa


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2010 às 13:10)

Dia frio este, a máxima ainda não foi além dos 9.3ºc 

Neste momento *9.1ºc* e um vento de NE a 18 Km/h que provoca sensação térmica  bastante baixa...


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2010 às 14:53)

Boa tarde

O sol vai brilhando por entre nuvens altas, temp. actual 11.9ºC. Ao sol até se está bem, à sombra não se pode estar


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2010 às 16:07)

A temperatura já está em queda 11.4ºC.

Edit 16:32 10.8ºC


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2010 às 17:14)

Boas tardes..

A tempª máxima não foi além dos *9.6ºc* ( 13:42h)

Neste momento já arrefece bem..

*Dados actuais

*
tempª 8.3 ºc 

Vento NNE 8Km/h

Pressão em queda 1007.7 hpa

Humidade:59 %


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

Desce levemente como quem chama por mim 9.6ºC.
Não consigo tirar os olhos da estação.


----------



## DMartins (26 Nov 2010 às 18:30)

Boas.
 Por Guimarães:

 Máxima de: *14.1º*

 Actual: *7.5*


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 8,4º, vento muito fraco, prenúncio de uma noite bem fria.


----------



## DMartins (26 Nov 2010 às 19:44)

Vento fraco, e *6.1º*


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

Temperatura actual 7.9ºC.
Hr.67%


----------



## DMartins (26 Nov 2010 às 20:32)

Trambolhão na temperatura. Avizinha-se uma noite fria.

*4.9º*


----------



## 1337 (26 Nov 2010 às 20:33)

eu ca ja vou nos 2.7ºC


----------



## vinc7e (26 Nov 2010 às 20:49)

..por aqui *3.2ºC*


----------



## 1337 (26 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

vinc7e disse:


> ..por aqui *3.2ºC*



teve fresco o dia todo
foi almoçar ao restaurante que é so bifes acho eu lol


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

Por aqui vai descendo 6.9ºC.


----------



## PauloSR (26 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

Boa noite,

*1.2°C*  

Avizinham-se noites gélidas


----------



## vinc7e (26 Nov 2010 às 21:26)

1337 disse:


> teve fresco o dia todo
> foi almoçar ao restaurante que é so bifes acho eu lol



LOL e esse exame que tal?

por aqui: 2.5ºC


----------



## 1337 (26 Nov 2010 às 21:41)

vinc7e disse:


> LOL e esse exame que tal?
> 
> por aqui: 2.5ºC



la consegui passar hehe 

por aqui 2.3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2010 às 21:58)

Boa noite.

Céu limpo e vento calmo. Já há geada pelos campos...

*Tmín: -0,5ºC
Tmáx: 10,1ºC

Tactual: 1,5ºC
Hr: 77%
Ponto orvalho: -2ºC
Pressão: 1007 mb​*
A lenha vai queimando para aquecer corpo e mente...

22.30h
*Tactual: 1,3ºC
Hr: 78%*


----------



## teotonio (26 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

Olá boa noite com noites geladinhas   por cá  5,2º c

http://teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com/


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2010 às 23:39)

Boas noites, 

muito fria a noite, *4.7ºc* neste momento

Vento: NE 4Km/h

Pressão: 1007.3 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade: 79%


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

Actualização...

*Tactual: 1,1ºc
Hr: 79%
Ponto orvalho: -2ºC
Pressão: 1007 mb*


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

Não consigo descer dos 6.6ºC

Edit 23:59 6.5ºC


----------



## 1337 (27 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

1.0 ºC


----------



## PauloSR (27 Nov 2010 às 00:40)

Boa noite,

Ora aí está o numero redondo  Sigo com *0,0ºC*


----------



## Rain (27 Nov 2010 às 02:00)

Boa noite,

0,5ºC 
98%


----------



## Fi (27 Nov 2010 às 02:06)

Despeço-me com 5ºC, temperatura um bocadinho mais alta do que os meus conterrâneos nortenhos.


----------



## Rain (27 Nov 2010 às 02:10)

Fi disse:


> Despeço-me com 5ºC, temperatura um bocadinho mais alta do que os meus conterrâneos nortenhos.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

Bons dias, 

noite gelada esta... mínima *1.9 ºc* ( 07:15 h) 

*Dados actuais

*
Temp: 5.2 ºc 

Vento: NE 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1005.0 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 75 %


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2010 às 10:16)

Bom Dia!

Mínima registada de *2.9ºC*

De momento, sigo com uns impressionantes *5.9ºC*


----------



## vegastar (27 Nov 2010 às 10:44)

Bom dia,

Aqui pela Trofa foi uma noite muito fria. A mínima foi de -1.1 graus.

Sigo agora com 5.4 graus e Sol, com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## filipept (27 Nov 2010 às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tive uma minima de 0.0Cº. Agora a temperatura está já a subir de forma mais rápida, estou já com 6.5Cº.

Esperemos que os modelos errem um pouco e nos permitam ver alguma coisa


----------



## 1337 (27 Nov 2010 às 11:12)

incrivel mínima que tive
-1.2ºC


----------



## PauloSR (27 Nov 2010 às 11:15)

1337 disse:


> incrivel mínima que tive
> -1.2ºC



Bom dia, pois eu digo o mesmo  registei uma mínima de *-1.4°C*. Aproveito igualmente para realçar o facto de estar tudo coberto de geada quando acordei 

Tenham todos um excelente Sábado


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2010 às 12:04)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
E ainda uns bons* 8.5ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2010 às 12:20)

Bom dia...ou boa tarde

Noite e manhã fresquinhas qb. A geada foi moderada e só desapareceu da zonas mais sombrias pelas 11h (pelo menos aqui junto de casa).
O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado (alguns cirros) e o vento é fraco de NE.

Tmín: *-2,0ºC*

*Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 44%
Ponto orvalho: 0ºC
Pressão: 1003 mb*

Um bom fim de semana e que os próximos dias tenham a virtude de agradar a todos


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2010 às 16:41)

Boas Tardes!

A máxima ficou-se pelos *10.7ºC*

De momento, sigo com *10.2ºC*
Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## vinc7e (27 Nov 2010 às 17:28)

Boa tarde,
isto hoje está a descer a um ritmo alucinante *6.4ºC* neste momento
há 30 minutos estava nos 8.4ºC


----------



## martinus (27 Nov 2010 às 17:33)

Liguei o aquecedor pela primeira vez nesta temporada. Estava com 15,6 C. dentro de casa, no local onde me encontro. Chegando à zona de conforto (18 a 20 C.) volto a desligar durante um tempo.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

Boa tarde!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, após máxima de cerca de 11.5ºC, eis que a temperatura vai caindo bem depressa, estando já nos 9ºC com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## vinc7e (27 Nov 2010 às 17:39)

*5.6ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2010 às 18:04)

Bom final de tarde.

O céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento é fraco.

*Tmín: -2,0ºC
Tmáx: 9,6ºC

Tactual: 6,9ºC
Hr: 60%
Ponto orvalho: 0ºC
Pressão: 1002 mb*


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2010 às 18:17)

Boas tardes, 

a máxima por aqui não foi além dos *10.3ºc*

Neste momento já arrefece e bem : *7.7 ºc* 

Vento: N 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1003.2 hpa

Humidade: 78%

A continuar assim a mínima desta madrugada ( *1.9ºc* ) pode ser batida na próxima...

Está mais frio agora do que ontem pela mesma hora...


----------



## vinc7e (27 Nov 2010 às 18:38)

Continua  a descida...*4.4ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2010 às 19:00)

boa noite 7ºc ceu limpo aquelas nuvens no mar nao querem mesmo entrar   no nosso territorio!!  ai janeiro janeiro!


----------



## vinc7e (27 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> boa noite 7ºc ceu limpo aquelas nuvens no mar nao querem mesmo entrar   no nosso territorio!!  ai janeiro janeiro!




Em Janeiro tb não entravam 

neste momento registo *3.5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

Dia de sol, apesar disso a máxima foi tímida 10.9ºC
Neste momento sigo com 7.6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2010 às 19:33)

*6.9ºc* neste momento...


----------



## 1337 (27 Nov 2010 às 19:36)

4.9ºC


----------



## Stinger (27 Nov 2010 às 19:50)

Nao vai haver nuvens , so vamos apanhar com frio , nada de elemento branco


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2010 às 19:55)

Stinger disse:


> Nao vai haver nuvens , so vamos apanhar com frio , nada de elemento branco



Nesta noite não...em princípio não irão haver nuvens, e até convém que não hajam nuvens de noite para deixar as temperaturas descerem...agora durante o dia poderemos ver talvez alguns aguaceiros a partir de segunda feira e durante a  próxima semana...vamos ver se nos calha algo de branco..é difícil aqui junto ao mar mas...nunca se sabe... já aconteceu num passado recente..., isto está tudo muito imprevisível...

*6.7ºc* neste momento...


----------



## vinc7e (27 Nov 2010 às 20:45)

*2.4ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Nov 2010 às 21:12)

Ontem fiquei encravado nos 6.9ºC tempo sem fim, neste momento estou nos 6.9ºC, vamos lá ver se não acontece o mesmo.


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2010 às 21:24)

Boa Noite!

De momento, estagnação nos *6.9ºC*.

Até mais logo, vou dar uma volta!


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2010 às 21:43)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> De momento, estagnação nos *6.9ºC*.
> 
> Até mais logo, vou dar uma volta!



Ora, tal e qual como no Castêlo da Maia... temperatura estagnada nos 7ºC, mais décima menos décima...


----------



## jpmartins (27 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

Hoje já passei a barreira psicológica de ontem, 6.4ºC


----------



## jpmartins (27 Nov 2010 às 22:14)

Actualização:
5.9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

Boa noite.

De facto neste momento até nem está muito frio. A temperatura está um pouco oscilante, o vento fraco que se faz sentir tem o condão de não permitir que baixe mais nesta altura.

*Tactual: 5,1ºC (já esteve nos 3,7ºC por volta das 20.30h)
Wind chill: 4ºC
Hr: 72%
Ponto orvalho: 1ºC (mais alto que ao final da tarde com 0ºC)
Pressão: 1003 mb*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

Vai descendo bem, 4.5ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

Avintes em grande, sigo já com 1.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

Boas, 

muito fria a noite por aqui *4.5ºc* neste momento 

Vento: N 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1004.8 hpa

Humidade:84%

Está um frio na rua que não se pode...


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 00:06)

Boas.
*3.2º* neste moemento.
Noite fria.
Até amanhã.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 00:24)

Pérola do dia, by Foreca:






Neve no Porto!
Alguem confirma?


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 00:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pérola do dia, by Foreca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





De momento não neva... mas com este frio e se aquelas nuvens de aguaceiros vindas do norte gelado chegarem cá em condições, de preferência manhã cedo, depois de uma noite de céu limpo...:assobio:






Sigo com *4.3 ºc*


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 00:45)

Olá, companheiros do Litoral Norte! 

Está frio... E os carros todos cheios de orvalho. Amanhã com umas mínimas previstas próximas dos 0ºC, poderá congelar essa humidade dos carros, e formar gelo...  

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Muita humidade no ar.
Temp. Actual: *4.8ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 00:54)

Por aqui também não se foge à regra, bastante frio 3.9ºC
Venha daí esse aguaceiros lá para a 5h da manhã:assobio:


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 00:57)

Voces gozam...mas o foreca ate costuma acertar 

por aqui registo *0.3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 01:00)

Viva o Foreca

*3.8ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 01:10)

Pela imagem de satélite há nebulosidade (para além das nuvens altas que vêm a todo o vapor) a entrar aqui perto de Aveiro 

3.4ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2010 às 01:18)

João Soares disse:


> Olá, companheiros do Litoral Norte!
> 
> Está frio... E os carros todos cheios de orvalho. Amanhã com umas mínimas previstas próximas dos 0ºC, poderá congelar essa humidade dos carros, e formar gelo...
> 
> ...



Por aqui já desde quarta para cá os carros acordam sempre com uma camada de gelo pela manhã. É realmente fascinante o contraste entre Gaia Litoral e Gaia Interior.


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 01:26)

O céu torna-se nublado e a temperatura sobem em flecha.
*5.5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 01:28)

Já há gelo nos carros, a temperatura não para de descer 2.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 02:04)

João Soares disse:


> O céu torna-se nublado e a temperatura sobem em flecha.
> *5.5ºC*



A nebulosidade passou e a temperatura está em queda.
*4.1ºC*

Até amanhã.

Edit (02h08): *3.9ºC*


----------



## PAIM2010 (28 Nov 2010 às 02:35)

o ceu está  muito nublado  e uma temperatura de 3,1, acho que os institutos vao se enganar....


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2010 às 02:46)

Pela serra de santa justa valores na ordem dos -1 /-2

Nevoeiro cerrado tambem se esta a fazer sentir nas zonas baixas 


Probabilidades de neve por estas zonas existe ?? a ordem dos 300 m 
abcs


----------



## PAIM2010 (28 Nov 2010 às 02:52)

isto faz me lembrar janeiro deste ano...colocavam e tiravam avisos e no fundo eles acabaram se enganando, nao é normal essas temperaturas baixas por tantos dias seguidos...acho que ao amanhecer vamos ter surpresas...


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2010 às 07:35)

então pessoal aí das cotas baixas, alguma precipitação?
eu ficava fascinado se nevasse numa das cidades do litoral


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 07:40)

Bom Dia!

Em Canidelo, freguesia junto ao mar, estão neste momento *0.7ºC* 

Nunca registei uma temperatura tão baixa em Novembro.
Nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2010 às 07:55)

Se aqueles aguaceiros que se estão a aproximar do Porto, e deverão chegar à tarde, entrassem agora de manhã, estarias a presenciar neve certamente!

O que seria absolutamente histórico em Novembro!
Estou estupefacto com esta raridade!

Vai seguindo essas nuvens ou qualquer floco que possa cair!!



João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Em Canidelo, freguesia junto ao mar, estão neste momento *0.7ºC*
> 
> ...


----------



## frusko (28 Nov 2010 às 07:59)

bom dia por FAFE -2.9ºc


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2010 às 08:01)

Mais uma vez é de rir a ausência de alertas por parte do IM.



frusko disse:


> bom dia por FAFE -2.9ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2010 às 08:03)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu limpo e vento calmo.

*Tactual: -1,4ºC (Tmín de -1,7ºC)
HR: 93%
Ponto orvalho: -3ºC
Pressão: 1007 mb*




irpsit disse:


> Mais uma vez é de rir a ausência de alertas por parte do IM.


É interessante como não fazem trabalho de campo, senão já teriam visto que o interior do distrito do Porto tem temperatura quase sempre muitos graus abaixo das mínimas do Porto-cidade...


----------



## frusko (28 Nov 2010 às 08:04)

-2.9°C. Apparent temp -4.8°C


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 08:09)

irpsit disse:


> Se aqueles aguaceiros que se estão a aproximar do Porto, e deverão chegar à tarde, entrassem agora de manhã, estarias a presenciar neve certamente!
> 
> O que seria absolutamente histórico em Novembro!
> Estou estupefacto com esta raridade!
> ...



O Sol _acordou_ e a temperatura subiu para os *1.0ºC*.

Se ocorrer algum aguaceiro como bem disseste "deverão chegar tarde".


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 08:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> É interessante como não fazem trabalho de campo, senão já teriam visto que o interior do distrito do Porto tem temperatura quase sempre muitos graus abaixo das mínimas do Porto-cidade...



Sem queres discordar de ti. Mas o IM coloca os distritos em alerta não pelo interior ou litoral estar com certos valores, mas sim através da estação principal (da cidade) que é capital de distrito.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 08:58)

Bons dias, 

frio frio frio.... mínima negativa de *-0.3 ºc* às 08:04h..

Neste momento nevoeiro intenso e *0.3 ºc* 

Vento: ENE 5Km/h

Pressão: 1008.5 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Há telhados brancos! mas mal se vislumbram devido ao intenso nevoeiro..


Ai se houvesse aguaceiros neste momento....


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 09:03)

E desce a temperatura *0.0 ºc* neste momento..

Fantástico!


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 09:26)

Fiz um zoom apertado de um telhado aqui nas redondezas para mostrar a geada/gelo:






Neste momento *0.7 ºc *


De NW  aproximam-se nuvens escuras... típicas de aguaceiros...


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 09:42)

Excelente foto, *Snifa*! 

São quase 10h e ainda estão *3.7ºC*


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2010 às 09:43)

Quando tempo achas que essas nuvens vão demorar até aí?
Se ocorresse precipitação agora, provavelmente nevava no Porto.
Existe essa possibilidade, depende do quão rápido essas nuvens vão entrar.



Snifa disse:


> Fiz um zoom apertado de um telhado aqui nas redondezas para mostrar a geada/gelo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 09:44)

Por aqui *1.1ºc*  neste momento, 

está a ficar interessante para NW ... e cada vez mais perto..






 o nevoeiro gelado de Leste está a chegar outra vez...


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 09:47)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui *1.1ºc*  neste momento,
> 
> está a ficar interessante para NW ... e cada vez mais perto..
> 
> o nevoeiro gelado de Leste está a chegar outra vez...



De minha casa, vejo uma grande camada de fractus na direcção do Rio (e Porto), e se olhar para NO vislumbro algo parecido à tua foto.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2010 às 09:49)

Bom dia!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, a mínima ficou-se pelos 1.9ºC com muita geada nos locais abrigados.
Neste momento sobe a bom ritmo, estando já nos 5ºC, e se cair algum aguaceiro, veio com algumas horas de atraso...


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 10:07)

Temperatura estaganda nos *1.4 ºc* neste momento

o intenso nevoeiro não deixa subir a tempª..quanto às nuvens para NW, neste momento não as consigo ver devido ao nevoeiro intenso...mas parece-me que seguem uma trajectória mais N/S ou NNW SSE...ou então deslocam-se muito lentamente...

Está assim neste momento:






Muito frio e húmido


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 10:20)

Do outro lado do Rio, o nevoeiro já se foi...
A temperatura sobe, mas mesmo assim é baixa, estando nos *4.3ºC*.

Vê-se algumas nuvens em aproximação.


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 10:56)

A temperatura sobe a olhos vistos.
De momento, levo *5.6ºC*


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 11:15)

Por aqui *3.6ºc* neste momento...

O sol ficou tapado há momentos, e vem mais nuvens de W/NW

Ainda restos de nevoeiro muito para E

Fluxo de E muito frio..


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 11:23)

Bom dia

A mínima foi bastante fresquinha 0.5ºC


Neste momento: 7.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 11:25)

Atingi agora os *6.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 11:28)

Sobe,  *4.5 ºc* neste momento 

Nuvens a W  cada vez mais perto..pelo menos a temp deverá baixar umas décimas à sua passagem...


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 11:50)

E lá sobe ela muito devagarinho.
Está agora nos* 7.0ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2010 às 12:16)

João Soares disse:


> E lá sobe ela muito devagarinho.
> Está agora nos* 7.0ºC*



Pelo Castêlo, a temperatura segue bem mais alta... 9.6ºC, estáveis há algum tempo.
O Sol lá vai espreitando pelo meio das nuvens...


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 12:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pelo Castêlo, a temperatura segue bem mais alta... 9.6ºC, estáveis há algum tempo.
> O Sol lá vai espreitando pelo meio das nuvens...



A temperatura já deu um salto, jasus!
Céu pouco nublado e o sol escondido pelas nuvens.
De momento, *9.0ºC*, mas já subiu até aos 9.7ºC


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 12:24)

Por aqui *8.0 ºc *estáveis..


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 12:49)

Está a descer a temperatura *7.7 ºc* neste momento.. levantou-se uma brisa de E , enquanto o vento esteve nulo a temp subiu mas agora com esta pequena brisa volta a descer umas décimas...

Vento: ENE 7 Km/h


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 12:55)

Snifa disse:


> Está a descer a temperatura *7.7 ºc* neste momento.. levantou-se uma brisa de E , enquanto o vento esteve nulo a temp subiu mas agora com esta pequena brisa volta a descer umas décimas...
> 
> Vento: ENE 7 Km/h



Aqui também fez descer umas décimas, estando nuns estáveis *8.6ºC*


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de   *-1.2*

Actual   *+8.8º*

Começam a chegar algumas nuvens.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2010 às 14:25)

A temperatura, pelo Castêlo, mantém-se teimosamente abaixo dos 10ºC (ainda bem)... De momento, 9.6ºC, com o Sol a alternar com algumas nuvens...


----------



## Trapalhadas (28 Nov 2010 às 14:40)

Estou de directa, porque estive a trabalhar e digo-vos que circular no IC1 entre o nó da A44 e da Arrábida era extremamente perigoso esta madrugada... deparei-me com duas situações diferentes que combinadas são explosivas: nevoeiro cerrado, por vezes não se vendo a frente do carro e devido à geada e temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC, havia manchas de gelo no pavimento junto às bombas da BP no Fojo, audíveis sob os pneus. Esta noite deve acontecer o mesmo, mesmo que não haja precipitação, é preciso muito cuidado 

Foi lindo ver a temperatura descer abaixo dos 0º esta noite e ver tudo branquinho


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 14:47)

Boa tarde,
por aqui céu pouco nublado e *8.2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 14:50)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Estou de directa, porque estive a trabalhar e digo-vos que circular no IC1 entre o nó da A44 e da Arrábida era extremamente perigoso esta madrugada... deparei-me com duas situações diferentes que combinadas são explosivas: nevoeiro cerrado, por vezes não se vendo a frente do carro e devido à geada e temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC, *havia manchas de gelo no pavimento junto às bombas da BP no Fojo*, audíveis sob os pneus. Esta noite deve acontecer o mesmo, mesmo que não haja precipitação, é preciso muito cuidado
> 
> Foi lindo ver a temperatura descer abaixo dos 0º esta noite e ver tudo branquinho




Possa! Isso fica relativamente perto da aqui (1km).

Por agora, *8.8ºC*


----------



## vegastar (28 Nov 2010 às 15:03)

Por aqui a mínima foi um pouco mais elevada do que ontem, ficando-se pelos -0,9C.

Penso já ter atingido a máxima do dia, que chegou aos 10,1C.

Sigo com 9,6C, vento gélido de Oeste e céu com alguns cúmulos, que causam grande desconforto quando tapam o Sol.


----------



## Fi (28 Nov 2010 às 15:11)

Sol radiante e temp. actual de 9ºC. A máxima creio já ter sido atingida, com 10.5ºC.

A mínima foi de 1ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 16:31)

*5.7ºC*


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2010 às 16:33)

Só para lançar um pouco o "caos" 

http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Viana_do_Castelo?tenday

(saída directa da malha ECMWF )


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 16:42)

A temperatura já está em queda outra vez.
*7.9ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 16:42)

rozzo disse:


> Só para lançar um pouco o "caos"
> 
> http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Viana_do_Castelo?tenday
> 
> (saída directa da malha ECMWF )



Em Braga, com temperaturas mais baixas, põem chuva


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 16:44)

vinc7e disse:


> Em Braga, com temperaturas mais baixas, põem chuva


Porque não reparaste nos detalhes.
O FORECA está a prever precipitação para Viana à 1h, nessa altura prevêem que Viana esteja com -1ºC

Em Braga, e pelo mesmo site, só começará a chover às 15h


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 16:49)

João Soares disse:


> Porque não reparaste nos detalhes.
> O FORECA está a prever precipitação para Viana à 1h, nessa altura prevêem que Viana esteja com -1ºC
> 
> Em Braga, e pelo mesmo site, só começará a chover às 15h



Pois, só vi por alto 
essa precipitação em Viana à 1h deve entrar de NW ...não tem nada a ver
com a frente de SW que vai varrer o pais ao longo do dia.


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2010 às 16:50)

Mas calma, eu disse que era só para lançar um pouco o "caos". 
Embora seja dum bom modelo, o ECMWF, são cartas directas do output do modelo, sem mão humana. Nuns sítios pode colocar mais influência de pontos de mar que a realidade, noutros o oposto. Vale o que vale.
Não é impossível, por ser de madrugada realmente, mas não é fácil.


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2010 às 16:57)

1337 disse:


> mas no monte de santa luzia é bem capaz de nevar
> com 200 metros de altura e mesmo encostado a Viana



Sim, não é nada de descartar essa hipótese, ou pelo menos de alguma água-neve, embora dúvido que de madrugada esteja lá alguém para ver isso!


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 16:59)

A precipitação durante a madrugada, a ocorrer, é que será sempre residual...


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 17:14)

E vai descendo.
Já estou no patamar dos 6ºC

*6.9ºC*


----------



## boneli (28 Nov 2010 às 17:17)

Olá boa tarde.

Hoje foi uma tarde muito fria e a noite promete ainda mais fria ser...estou a ganhar coragem para ir ver o meu Braga ao estádio. Se tivermos em conta que diferença de temperatura entre a zona da cidade e o local onde está o estádio muitas vezes chega a ser de 4/5 graus precebe-se logo que tem que se gostar muito de futebol para ir ver o jogo a esta hora. Acredito que à hora do jogo a temperatura no estádio já deve rondar os 0º.
Durante a tarde o céu esteve limpo salvo algumas nuvens esporádicas vindas do interior...no entanto neste momente olhando para o orizonte em direção ao mar ( Viana do Castelo/Esposende) consigo dislumbrar uma grande mancha nublosa. O pessoal ai junto ao mar pode-me dizer se é nevoeiro ou são mesmo nuvens bastante compactas??

Obrigado


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2010 às 17:17)

Após máxima de 9.9ºC, eis que a temperatura vai em queda livre, no Castêlo da Maia, com 6ºC, bem mais fresco que ontem por esta hora...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 17:21)

A AEMET está generosa para Braga:

http://www.rtve.es/eltiempo/localidades/braga/81962.html


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 17:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A AEMET está generosa para Braga:
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/eltiempo/localidades/braga/81962.html



Era bom era...mas com máximas de 1ºC e 2ºC não me parece uma fonte muito credível.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 17:26)

vinc7e disse:


> Era bom era...mas com máximas de 1ºC e 2ºC não me parece uma fonte muito credível.



Olha que já vi nevar com temperaturas mais altas!


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 17:27)

Boas.
17:25h

*+6.6º*


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 17:30)

*6.0ºC* 



Onde parará?


----------



## arkeru (28 Nov 2010 às 17:36)

Então para o Porto é que estão generosos
http://www.rtve.es/eltiempo/localidades/oporto/82018.html


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 17:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olha que já vi nevar com temperaturas mais altas!



Sim, tava a dizer que esse site prevê máximas de 2ºC na terça e 1ºC na quarta...e isso é altamente improvável para não dizer impossível...se as máximas ficassem pelos 5ºC já não era nada mau. 

neste momento registo *3.2ºC*


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2010 às 17:40)

*2.4°C*. Esta tarde foi de "gelo". Então, quando o sol desapareceu, ui ui


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2010 às 17:47)

Sigo já com 4.8ºC...
Amanhã de manhã vou até Braga, e se vir que há hipótese de nevar, vou até Castro Laboreiro acompanhar o evento...


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 17:49)

mr. phillip disse:


> Sigo já com 4.8ºC...
> Amanhã de manhã vou até Braga, e se vir que há hipótese de nevar, vou até Castro Laboreiro acompanhar o evento...



Por Canidelo, ainda estão uns _quente_ *5.4ºC*


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 17:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olha que já vi nevar com temperaturas mais altas!



Estou a chegar de Paris, onde vi nevar em pleno dia flocos enormes com 2ºC na sexta-feira.

Por cá sigo com 6,3ºC e 58%


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 17:55)

vinc7e disse:


> Sim, tava a dizer que esse site prevê máximas de 2ºC na terça e 1ºC na quarta...e isso é altamente improvável para não dizer impossível...se as máximas ficassem pelos 5ºC já não era nada mau.
> 
> neste momento registo *3.2ºC*



tb não me parece muito credível não...

Sigo com 6,1ºC mas nada que chegue às tuas temps como o costume


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 18:02)

Por Guimarães uns tórridos *5.8º*


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 18:08)

Olá Olá, patamar dos 4ºC

*4.8ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 18:14)

Boa tarde

A máxima não passou dos 9.9ºC, apesar do sol que marcou presença quase todo o dia.

Temp. actual: 6.6ºC


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 18:25)

The_simpson disse:


> tb não me parece muito credível não...
> 
> Sigo com 6,1ºC mas nada que chegue às tuas temps como o costume



Pois, eu moro numa zona muito baixa (~70m) e nestes dias de inversão térmica a frio sente-se 
neste momento registo *2.2ºC*


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 18:29)

4,9ºC e 64%

Lamas de Mouro tinha -0,5ºC às 17h


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 18:35)

A queda foi tanta que estagnou.

*4.6ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 18:42)

Actualização:
5.6ºC, vai descendo bem.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2010 às 18:46)

Pelo Castêlo, 3.6ºC...


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 18:48)

por aqui: *1.7ºC*


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 18:56)

4,3ºC e 68%

Lamas de Mouro com -2,3ºC às 18h


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 19:00)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir depois de atingir os 4.3ºC.
Apareceu uma pequena brisa de Sul, que fez subir para os actuais *4.8ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

Temperatura estabilizada nos 5.4ºC, nebulosidade a entrar de W, que deverá ser passageira, de acordo com a imagem de satélite.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2010 às 19:12)

Castêlo: 3.3ºC...
Castro Laboreiro com -2.2ºC...


----------



## arkeru (28 Nov 2010 às 19:16)

Guiando-me pelo weather underground, por Recarei, a temperatura está neste momento nos 1.6ºC


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

Céu encobriu totalmente a temperatura continua a descer 5.1ºC.
Neve é bom sonhar


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

*+3.7º*


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 19:27)

Depois da subida que foi aos *5.2ºC*
Volta a descer, até agora *4.8ºC*

Que não volte a oscilar que é impróprio para cardíacos


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2010 às 19:36)

Braga regista 4.4 ºC


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

Paula disse:


> Braga regista 4.4 ºC



Mais um elemento Bracarense! 

Braga está bem quente


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 19:44)

Alerta de gelo. 

*+3º*

A noite será fria...



Paula disse:


> Braga regista 4.4 ºC


Benvinda!


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

Aqui parece ter finalmente estabilizado depois duma descida bastante forte.
3,6ºC neste momento


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

Boas pessoal.

Por aqui 2,0ºC


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

Impressionante... 19h45 e apenas *0.1°C *


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 19:49)

ThaZouk disse:


> Impressionante... 19h45 e apenas *0.1°C *



impressionante mesmo!
Qual é a tua altitude?


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2010 às 19:50)

The_simpson disse:


> impressionante mesmo!
> Qual é a tua altitude?



Aproximadamente 300 metros


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2010 às 19:53)

Incrível, 1.1ºC por aqui!


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 19:54)

JoãoDias disse:


> Incrível, 1.1ºC por aqui!



Possa, no outro lado da cidade ainda 4.9ºC.
Estas oscilações não param.


----------



## frusko (28 Nov 2010 às 19:55)

boa noite se vai nevar ou não não sei mas sei que estão -0.4ºc em FAFE


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2010 às 19:57)

frusko disse:


> boa noite se vai nevar ou não não sei mas sei que estão -0.4ºc em FAFE



Aproximadamente a temperatura da Póvoa de Lanhoso: *-0.2°C * Também a distância não é assim tão grande


----------



## vegastar (28 Nov 2010 às 19:59)

Trofa 3,3C


----------



## Trapalhadas (28 Nov 2010 às 20:00)

João Soares disse:


> Possa, no outro lado da cidade ainda 4.9ºC.
> Estas oscilações não param.



Para quem não conhece.... esse outro lado da cidade é um bocado grande  

4ºC por aqui


----------



## frusko (28 Nov 2010 às 20:02)

verdade vizinho mas mais altitude vamos ver como sera ou  ou


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 20:02)

Lamas de Mouro com -3,2ºC às 19h
Passou à frente das Penhas Douradas e é a temperatura mais baixa do país...

por aqui ainda é positiva: 3,3ºC e 72%


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 20:03)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Para quem não conhece.... esse outro lado da cidade é um bocado grande
> 
> 4ºC por aqui



Sim, é. E tu estás no meio.
Vento fraco que fez elevar a temperatura, novamente. *5.1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 20:07)

Boas noites, 

muito frio já a esta hora : *4.8 ºc* ( mínima negativa de *-0.3 ºc*) ( máxima *9.5ºc* )

Não há ponta de vento, o céu está limpo...bom para arrefecer bem...

Humidade:80 %

Pressão: 1008.1 hpa


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 20:10)

Céu nublado faz a temperatura  subir para 5.4ºC. Pela imagem de satélite será passageiro e voltará o céu limpo para a fazer descer


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 20:10)

Guimarães, ponto da situação:
Céu Limpo
Vento fraco
*+2.2º*


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

Muito obrigada 
Sim, será sem dúvida, uma noite muito fria.. pelo estádio AXA, registam-se uns 3ºC..


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 20:18)

E desce bem..*4.5 ºc* neste momento, nem 0.2 Km/h de vento há.. calmaria total....


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 20:20)

Paula disse:


> Muito obrigada
> Sim, será sem dúvida, uma noite muito fria.. pelo estádio AXA, registam-se uns 3ºC..



Olha que engraçado! 
Eu moro mesmo ao lado do Dom Afonso Henriques! 
Mais uma vez, que sejas tão bem recebida como eu fui, e um abraço para Braga. 

*+2.1º*


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 20:22)

Continua a descida *0.5ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2010 às 20:26)

E eu agradeço mais uma vez!


Vivo mesmo ao pé do AXA, mas lá ainda é mais frio  
Humm, neste momento 4ºC!


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 20:27)

Chove por aqui 5.5ºC


----------



## jaca (28 Nov 2010 às 20:27)

boas noites 
sigo com 5.2ºC e começou a cair um pequeno aguaçeiro 





www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 20:29)

Incrível...
Desde o meu ultimo post, passaram uns minutos, e a temperatura desceu para os *1.4º*.
A ver onde vai parar...



jpmartins disse:


> Chove por aqui 5.5ºC


Manda-a para cá, que aqui era algo branco...


----------



## arkeru (28 Nov 2010 às 20:31)

Bem, em Recarei já está nos 0.5ºC


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 20:31)

*4.2 ºc* ...


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2010 às 20:33)

De momento, *-0.5°C*  brrrrrrrrrrr

Alucinante a temperatura as 20h30


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2010 às 20:35)

Possíveis aguaceiros no litoral norte e centro... antes da frente levar tudo...


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 20:36)

O aguaceiro fez a temperatura subir para 5.6ºC

Já avisei que ainda não é agora, mais logo

Esta vai em direcção ao Caramulo descarregar.


----------



## Fi (28 Nov 2010 às 20:37)

É preciso ganhar coragem para sair à rua. 

3ºC neste momento


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2010 às 20:40)

Céu limpo!

3.8 ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

Alguma nebulosidade no mar (de difícil detectar qual seja o tipo de nuvem).

*4.5ºC*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

Paula disse:


> Céu limpo!
> 
> 3.8 ºC



Actualmente 2.6ºC (85% H.R) na zona de Priscos/Tebosa.



Temperatura bem mais baixa do que ontem pela mesma hora. Bom sinal!!!!


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 20:49)

Aqui oscilou, e estagnou nos *+1.4º*


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 20:49)

*3.9ºc* ...vai bonito isto vai...a continuar assim a mínima da próxima madrugada será de novo negativa....


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 20:55)

A precipitação fez-me perder tempo na corrida, mas agora já desce novamente 5.3ºC, céu já praticamente limpo.


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2010 às 20:56)

Tebosa, muito frioo, sim senhor!


Braga - 3.9 ºC


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 21:00)

*3.5ºc* ...


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

por cá 3,0ºC

Em Lamas de Mouro* -4,7ºC*   às 20h00


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 21:05)

Paula disse:


> Tebosa, muito frioo, sim senhor!
> 
> 
> Braga - 3.9 ºC



Bem-vinda Paula, essa é uma zona de Braga que costuma ser bastante fria... Ver o futebol no AXA numa altura destas é de arrepiar e o Braga está a jogar neste momento


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 21:07)

Pela imagem se satélite vai entrar uma aguaceiro talvez pela Zona de Espinho, talvez os habitantes dos arredores da Freita tenham a primeira surpresa.

5.0ºC por aqui.


----------



## frusko (28 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

FAFE  -1.3ºc


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 21:10)

Com a entrada da nebulosidade a temperatura esta em subida.
Depois de ter tocado nos 4.1ºC já vai nos *4.7ºC*


----------



## arkeru (28 Nov 2010 às 21:11)

Em Medas (Gondomar) a temperatura está nos *2.4ºC*
Veremos se acontecerá alguma surpresa


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

De novo em queda.
 Guimarães: 
*+1.2º*


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2010 às 21:21)

3.3 ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2010 às 21:24)

2.4ºC no Castêlo... será que esta noite vem algum aguaceiro??
Aceitam-se apostas...


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

*3.0 ºc* ...

Para neve aqui no Porto o ideal é que os aguaceiros entrem de manhã cedo( depois de uma noite de céu limpo permitir descidas de temperatura), quando estiverem temperaturas de 0 graus ou negativas......


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

por cá, a temperatura já vai em valores negativos *-0.4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 21:28)

Por este andar, devo ser o membro mais quente do Litoral Norte 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
*4.6ºC*


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 21:30)

*+1º*


----------



## arkeru (28 Nov 2010 às 21:32)

Por aquí a temperatura parou nos *2.4ºC*


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2010 às 21:32)

ora beeeeeeeem, 3.1 ºC


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

João Soares disse:


> Por este andar, devo ser o membro mais quente do Litoral Norte
> 
> Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
> *4.6ºC*



Não desanimes 4.8ºC


----------



## ogalo (28 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

por aqui 3ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

1.7ºC neste momento com a nebulosidade a estragar-me a temperatura, já esteve nos 0.5ºC. 

@Snifa - acho que precipitação na zona do Porto só para a hora de almoço ou próximo, pelo que acho muito improvável que a neve apareça para estes lados.


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 21:41)

2,9ºc
77%


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

jpmartins disse:


> Não desanimes 4.8ºC



Não desanimaria, se não chegasse aos *4.8ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2010 às 21:45)

Ás 20h UTC Lamas de moura ia com -4.7ºC


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 21:47)

João Soares disse:


> Não desanimaria, se não chegasse aos *4.8ºC*



Então é grave  por aqui estagnou 4.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 21:48)

jpmartins disse:


> Então é grave  por aqui estagnou 4.8ºC



Mas não pára. 4.9ºC

Edit (21h52): *5.0ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2010 às 21:52)

Por aqui 0.8ºC


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 21:54)

*0.6º*


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 21:56)

*-0.3ºc*


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Nov 2010 às 21:56)

Tenho andado um pouco arredado destes campos...Mas nunca desatento ao que vai acontecendo lá fora...
As mínimas têm estado a rondar os 2graus, esta noite com esse valor de mínima absoluta...


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 21:58)

joão soares disse:


> não desanimaria, se não chegasse aos *4.8ºc*



4.6ºc


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 21:59)

jpmartins disse:


> 4.6ºc



5.1ºC


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

2.7 ºC


----------



## Cadito (28 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

2.7ºc


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 22:14)

João Soares disse:


> 5.1ºC



Então João, não terás nenhum vizinho que tenha a chaminé uma fumegar em direcção da tua estação

4.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 22:19)

jpmartins disse:


> Então João, não terás nenhum vizinho que tenha a chaminé uma fumegar em direcção da tua estação
> 
> 4.4ºC



LOL. Isso seria impossível. Estou num 1ºandar sem casa/apartamentos maiores do que a minha casa.
O céu é que esta nublado e um vento desagradável.
*5.2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2010 às 22:22)

Despeço-me, pelo Castêlo da Maia, com 2.1ºC, e com a esperança ténue de um aguaceiro branco a meio da noite, e com a esperança mais ténue ainda de estar acordado quando ele acontecer...


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

Por aqui céu limpo, 4.3ºC, desce lentamente.


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 22:31)

Entramos nos negativos.

*-0.1º*


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 22:31)

Continua a descida...*-0.8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 22:33)

Continua a subir* 5.3ºC*


----------



## pjrc (28 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

Começou a chover aqui em Gaia, junto á RTP, a temperatura subiu ligeiramente.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

As células a norte não entram, se entrassem a história poderia ser diferente, pelo menos granizo.

T.actual 4.3ºC


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 22:41)

pjrc disse:


> Começou a chover aqui em Gaia, junto á RTP, a temperatura subiu ligeiramente.



está explicada a tua temperatura João Soares


----------



## DMartins (28 Nov 2010 às 22:41)

Está a subir.

*0.1º* agora.

Até já.


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 22:42)

The_simpson disse:


> está explicada a tua temperatura João Soares



Sim, sim! Eu sabia que era da nebulosidade e do vento fraco.
*5.2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

4.0ºC, bem parece que vou entrar na casa dos 3


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

jpmartins disse:


> As células a norte não entram, se entrassem a história poderia ser diferente, pelo menos granizo.
> 
> T.actual 4.3ºC



Essa massa de células visível a Norte/NW não vai estar associada à depressão prevista pelos modelos e que se vai situar perto de Portugal? Olhando ao satélite parece que se deslocam para S ou SE...e pela sequência dos modelos dá a entender isso, no GFS o centro está mais a Oeste no ECM mais a Norte (às 48 horas ) sobre a Galiza...

*3.2 ºc* actuais


----------



## dgstorm (28 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

0.2 volta a descer


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 22:57)

Lamas de Mouro continua a ser o ponto mais frio do país com -4,4ºC às 22h

por aqui 2,8ºC 78%


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

O que acontece quando a nebulosidade se vai embora?

Ora bem, a temperatura caí. 
E já vou com *4.7ºC* depois dos 5.3ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

Eh lá 3.8ºC


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

2.6 ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2010 às 23:10)

Boa noite.

Nebulosidade média a encobrir parcialmente o céu. vento calmo.

*Tmín: -1,7ºC
Tmáx: 8,3ºC*

*Tactual: -0,8ºC
Hr: 88%
Ponto orvalho: -3ºC
Pressão: 1007 mb*

E se...nevasse?


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 23:15)

'Bora lá acompanhar as temperaturas dos nossos compadres!

*4.3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 23:18)

João Soares disse:


> 'Bora lá acompanhar as temperaturas dos nossos compadres!
> 
> *4.3ºC*



Assim é que é falar, está a descer bem 
Por aqui 3.7ºC

E já agora a resposta ao Aristocrata, porque não!? Com esses valores é legítimo sonhar


----------



## PAIM2010 (28 Nov 2010 às 23:20)

por aqui 4,1, ceu completamente nublado...acho que vamos ter surpresas , e a tv espanhola ta dando neve para o porto...


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

LOL, a tv espanhola sonha alto, até agua neve dava p lisboa xD


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 23:24)

jpmartins disse:


> Assim é que é falar, está a descer bem
> Por aqui 3.7ºC



Claro que sim , JPMartins.
*3.9ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

Por aqui *-0.8ºC* embora já tenha andado nos *-1.4ºC*


----------



## PAIM2010 (28 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

podes ser que tenhas razao , mas a tv espanhola, é diferente do IM , pois eles só mudam as previsões quando acontece, nos ultimos 2 anos quando nevou aqui no porto , ele nem aguaceiros previam, quando nevou eles vieram com suas desculpas, só por isso dou mais credibilidade aos espanhoes.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2010 às 23:28)

João Soares disse:


> Claro que sim , JPMartins.
> *3.9ºC*



Bolas vou ser fintado 3.6ºC


----------



## ogalo (28 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

2.5 ºC nao baixa mais


----------



## pjrc (28 Nov 2010 às 23:38)

Voltou a descer a temperatura, vai nos 5,1C sensação de 2C


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

pjrc disse:


> Voltou a descer a temperatura, vai nos 5,1C sensação de 2C



És de que zona de Gaia? Monte Virgem?

Por Canidelo, *3.8ºC*


----------



## Falkor (28 Nov 2010 às 23:50)

Muito boa noite

Tempreatura 1.8ºC
Pressão 1023hPa
Vento 0.7Kmh S
WindChil 1ºC
Humidade 70%
Céu nublado.

Esta fresquinho


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 23:55)

Actual:

temp: *2.9ºc *

Vento E 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.0 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 85 %


----------



## The_simpson (28 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

Lamas de Mouro com *-5,5ºC *às 23h 

por aqui parou pelos 2,9ºC


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

Incrivel, as 23h Lamas de Moura já ia nos -5.5ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

nuvens e a temperatura sobe! em valongo esta 1 grau! por aqui 3 com ceu parcialmente nublado!


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

Neste momento 3.3ºC.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 00:17)

Boa noite "pobo" do norte 

-2ºC de momento. Ja esta uma bela carga de geada.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2010 às 00:20)

Oh lá!

A temperatura subiu...muito! Já esteve nos -0,9ºC e agora apenas -0,2ºC.
Já parece que o verão está à porta...

Pela imagem de satélite o sonho terminou antes mesmo de começar. As nuvens esfumaram-se ao entrar terra dentro.


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2010 às 00:21)

Despeço-me por hoje com -0.5ºC, céu limpo e já bastante gelo nos carros


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 00:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Oh lá!
> 
> A temperatura subiu...muito! Já esteve nos -0,9ºC e agora apenas -0,2ºC.
> Já parece que o verão está à porta...
> ...



Ainda por cima estas nuvens nao trazem o essencial "precipitaçao" nuvens seguem para este! temperatura desce novamente!


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 00:26)

2.9ºC


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 00:27)

*2.4 ºc* actuais desce bem ...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2010 às 00:27)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa noite "pobo" do norte
> 
> -2ºC de momento. Ja esta uma bela carga de geada.



Boa noite...carago! Tinhas de vir estragar a minha temperatura. Tu já és de "outro mundo"! Tão encostado às serranias deste norte como é que nos podemos comparar?! 

Na imagem o sonho comanda a vida mas descomanda os sentidos. Aquelas nuvens a N\NO da península podiam descer uns graus em latitude e teríamos a almejada NEVE. Mas estamos numa zona de transição e por isso temos ZERO!


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 00:33)

Ainda estão 3.7ºC
Vento fraco (e chato)


----------



## ogalo (29 Nov 2010 às 00:33)

1337 disse:


> Ta a cair agua neve
> não acredito



he pa tão perto daqui


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 00:35)

1337 disse:


> Ta a cair agua neve
> não acredito



Qual a temperatura e humidade?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Nov 2010 às 00:35)

1337 disse:


> Ta a cair agua neve
> não acredito



Primeiro contemplado da noite 1337


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 00:37)

Um gelo *2.0ºc* neste momento, tem descido bem depressa...


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 00:38)

Viana do Castelo foi atingida pela célula que está a provocar a queda de água-neve em Ponte de Lima.

Radar da Coruña

----

*3.7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 00:38)

1337 disse:


> Ta a cair agua neve
> não acredito



Que temperatura tens ?


----------



## Fi (29 Nov 2010 às 00:40)

João Soares disse:


> Ainda estão 3.7ºC
> Vento fraco (e chato)



Subscrevo as palavras do João. Perto de 4ºC (aumento em relação ao início da noite) e vento chatinho


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 00:40)

*1.9 ºc* que descida rápida nos últimos minutos....


----------



## pjrc (29 Nov 2010 às 00:40)

João Soares disse:


> És de que zona de Gaia? Monte Virgem?
> 
> Por Canidelo, *3.8ºC*



Sim, mais junto da RTP
Por aqui a minha estação marca 4.1C


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 00:41)

Água-neve à cota 7. Está melhor que o esperado.


----------



## lismen (29 Nov 2010 às 00:42)

a tve no site oficial diz nevadas intermitentes para o porto neste momento com 2 graus e verdade ou ainda não esta?


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 00:42)

Fi disse:


> Subscrevo as palavras do João. Perto de 4ºC (aumento em relação ao início da noite) e vento chatinho



Nem ata nem desata. Só cá faltava este para estragar tudo. 



pjrc disse:


> Sim, mais junto da RTP



Exacto! 
Estás quase no ponto mais alto de V.N.Gaia.


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2010 às 00:43)

Pela saida que fiz a pouco :


Ermesinde : 1ºC

Sao pedro da cova : -1 ºC

Serra Santa justa : -3 ºC

Alto de valongo : -1ºC


Vi intrusao de nuvens em ermesinde 


Para ja vai se ficando a espera que caia alguma coisa


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2010 às 00:45)

Aqui anda mau...céu nublado por nuvens médias mas com abertas e não se perspectiva qualquer tipo de precipitação.

*Tactual: 0,2ºC
Hr: 90%
Ponto orvalho: -1ºC
Pressão: 1006 mb*

Ponte de Lima vai ficar atolada sob *1 METRO DE NEVE*!

Até amanhã que é hora do descanso


----------



## pjrc (29 Nov 2010 às 00:46)

João Soares disse:


> Nem ata nem desata. Só cá faltava este para estragar tudo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim e podia ser ainda mais alto para ver se aparecia alguma coisa branca por aqui 
Agora 4C


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 00:46)

Pelo radar dá para ver mais uma célula a entrar junto a foz do rio Minho, pode ser que haja mais contemplados ainda durante esta noite


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 00:49)

Bom, com uma hipotética cota de neve de uns 400m, realmente a água-neve poder chegar até perto do nível do mar.

Atenção ao que se forma a Oeste do litoral lentamente, para o resto da noite.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 00:50)

Estão a chegar as nuvens de SW, vamos ver se a temperatura se aguenta.
Tactual 2.8ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 00:52)

Snifa disse:


> *1.9 ºc* que descida rápida nos últimos minutos....



snifa confirmo tive 3.5 com a passagem das nuvens e agora  vai descendo bem com 2 graus!


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2010 às 00:52)

Boas noticias vindas ai de cima 

Boa sorte para o resto da noite


----------



## filipept (29 Nov 2010 às 00:56)

Por aqui estou com 1ºC

Notícias animadoras vindas de Ponte de Lima 
Pena que amanhã (hoje) trabalha-se, e acho que já não ficarei muito mais tempo no nowcasting.
Se a Oeste se desenvolve-se mais rápido ainda esperava mais um pouco, mas possívelmente, se chegar, só lá para as 3-4h da manhã ou mais tarde. Vamos aguardar o que a manhã nos irá reservar 

Edit: Uma pena o novo radar da Galiza ainda não funcionar, ou se já funciona, ainda não estar aberto ao publico. Será muito mais eficaz que o da Corunha da AEMET.


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 00:58)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, com uma hipotética cota de neve de uns 400m, realmente a água-neve poder chegar até perto do nível do mar.
> 
> Atenção ao que se forma a Oeste do litoral lentamente, para o resto da noite.



Acha que aquelas células a Oeste virão para estas zonas?


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 00:59)

3.5ºC


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 01:07)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Acha que aquelas células a Oeste virão para estas zonas?



Provável, pela zona de Lisboa e arredores já pingou, portanto é de esperar que alguma coisa aí chegue.
Mas claro nada a ver com as cotas e conversa de neve ou água-neve que falamos aqui neste tópico do Norte...


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 01:09)

rozzo disse:


> Provável, pela zona de Lisboa e arredores já pingou, portanto é de esperar que alguma coisa aí chegue.
> Mas claro nada a ver com as cotas e conversa de neve ou água-neve que falamos aqui neste tópico do Norte...



sim sim, com agua apenas já me contentava  eu estou mais de olho é nas descargas eléctricas que aquelas células têm, embora pouca mas tem


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 01:12)

E mais uma investida de nebulosidade a entrar pela Foz do Douro.
A temperatura já ressente: *3.7ºC*

Tanta coisinha espalhada no mar...


----------



## PAIM2010 (29 Nov 2010 às 01:27)

algumas nuvens a entrar pela foz do douro , por aqui a temperatura é de 2.9


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 01:27)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



belas isos!


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 01:35)

Por hoje despeço-me com *-1.3ºC*
até amanha


----------



## ogalo (29 Nov 2010 às 01:36)

despeço me com 1.4 ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 01:37)

Bem, vou descansar um bocado. Às 07h, por aqui andarei a vaguear.
Boa sorte aos contemplados seja ela líquida ou sólida.

*3.7ºC*


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 01:38)

por FAFE -2.6ºc


----------



## GabKoost (29 Nov 2010 às 01:39)

Por aqui: -1.9º


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 01:52)

Oh, Viana, Viana, que andas a esconder de nos?


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 04:54)

Céu completamente nublado e *-1.5º*


----------



## Fi (29 Nov 2010 às 05:21)

Despeço-me com 4ºC. Nada mudou, o céu continua maioritariamente limpo e o vento é nulo.


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 06:37)

Grande subida da temperatura.
*2.9º*


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 06:43)

ola por FAFE -1.5ºc
DMartins como esta o ceu encoberto podes me informar


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 06:47)

frusko disse:


> ola por FAFE -1.5ºc
> DMartins como esta o ceu encoberto podes me informar


 Para já não chove e não parece que venha a suceder em breve.
 O céu está nublado, mas nada que ameace chuva.

 Certamente a temperatura aí irá disparar como aqui, com as nuvens.


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 06:51)

ok obrigado então não vale a pena criar expectativas


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2010 às 07:48)

Bom dia litoralenses

O céu encontra-se muito nublado a encoberto e o vento é calmo.
A geada cobre de branco os campos por toda esta área.
Não foi das noites mais frias - longe disso - mas foi FRIA.

*Tmín: -1,2ºC

Tactual: 0,4ºC (estabilizada para já)
Hr: 92%
Ponto orvalho: 0ºC
Pressão: 1001 mb*

Teoricamente se se mantiverem temperaturas inferiores a 3ºC e iso de 0 ou inferior poderá cair algum "farrapito" de neve - se houver precipitação rapidamente. TODOS A OLHAR FIXAMENTE PARA O CÉU!!!

Bom início de semana no trabalho, na escola, na apanha de fenómenos meteorológicos...


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 07:49)

Bons dias, 

dia muito frio e com o vento a ajudar... céu encoberto.

Dados actuais.

tempª: 3.5ºc ( mínima *1.1ºc *)

Vento E: 21 Km/h

Pressão: 1001.0 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade: 75 %

Sensação térmica muito fria..


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia a todos, 

Esta um frio do "diabo" a 5 minutos das 9h  E uma camada impressionante de geada. 0,4ºC de momento.  A mínima foi de -2,8ºC.


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 08:59)

bom dia ThaZouk por FAFE -1ºc vai ser difícil ver o elemento branco não achas aqui céu muito nublado


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2010 às 09:02)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto registo 5,3º, céu encoberto, vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Primeira coisa que fiz foi ler os relatos, mas pelos visto estão todos como eu a 0.

T.actual: 3.7ºC
Tmin.2.1ºC


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia.

Em Guimarães:

Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco.

*4.6º*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 09:33)

Por aqui a temperatura continua estabilizada nos 3.8ºC eo céu a ficar muito escuro a Oeste.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 09:36)

Começa a chover 3.8ºC, a temperatura não se altera


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 09:46)

O vento dá uma sensação de frio indescritível.
Apesar dos *4.9º* de hoje, parece muito mais frio que ontem com *0º* Às 7 da manhã.
Gela...


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 09:50)

Chove de forma moderada e a temperatura começou a subir 4.1ºC
Tenho noção do quanto difícil seria, mas a esperança está cá sempre, não seria primeira vez.


----------



## Profetaa (29 Nov 2010 às 09:56)

Pois vizinho, sempre com esperança
Aqui chove fraco, com 5.8º


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 10:02)

Sera muito difícil nós vermos algo agora de manhã.

*5.1º*

Para calcular a possibilidade de nevar:
http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

6.8°C de momento


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 10:13)

Profetaa disse:


> Pois vizinho, sempre com esperança
> Aqui chove fraco, com 5.8º



Por aqui vai chovendo com 4.5ºC.


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 10:24)

ThaZouk disse:


> 6.8°C de momento



Pois.
É esperar que não chova até ao meio da tarde...


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 10:25)

Por aqui a chuva continua 0.5mm (líquidos), com 4.8ºC.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 10:28)

DMartins disse:


> Pois.
> É esperar que não chova até ao meio da tarde...



Parece-me dificil DMartins... 

*7.4°C* sensação de 3.8°C


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 10:34)

Bons dias,
por cá a precipitação parece que vai chegar mesma na pior altura 
de qualquer maneira é melhor que nada, em Braga o céu já está bastante carregado
acredito que poderá começar a chover ainda durante a manha.
No Sameiro, com um bocado de sorte, pode ser que caia algo mais


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 10:48)

A chuva continua 2.0mm (já acumula ), temperatura completamente estagnada nos 4.8ºC.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 10:49)

frusko disse:


> bom dia ThaZouk por FAFE -1ºc vai ser difícil ver o elemento branco não achas aqui céu muito nublado



Sim, mas se te deslocares à zona de Luílhas é bem possível. A altitude ronda os 800 metros


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 10:51)

e isso ou lagoa.lameira,ou vamos a cabreira


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 10:54)

frusko disse:


> e isso ou lagoa.lameira,ou vamos a cabreira



Exacto. Eu irei tentar fazer o mesmo, mas so logo à noite :'( Ai quem dera que fosse Domingo  Já agora de que zona de Fafe és?

Quanto à temperatura, ela sobe bem, bolas! *7.8°C * de momento


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 10:57)

mesmo do centro da cidade e tu amigo


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 11:00)

frusko disse:


> mesmo do centro da cidade e tu amigo



Mesmo do centro da vila  Tenho que comprar o Castelo de Lanhoso. Pelo menos podia dizer que estava a 400 metros


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 11:02)

mas conheço bem a povoa de Lanhoso e tenho ai muito pessoal conhecido tal como a empresa onde trabalho


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 11:03)

A chuva não para 3.1mm, 4.9ºC.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 11:05)

frusko disse:


> mas conheço bem a povoa de Lanhoso e tenho ai muito pessoal conhecido tal como a empresa onde trabalho



Pessoal hospitaleiro, os povoenses  
Mas as gentes de Fafe, desde o caso da descida de divisão do Fafe (na secretaria) em detrimento do Maria da Fonte, não gostam de nós 

A temperatura parece o meu FC Porto, não pára  *8.2°C*. Enfim...


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 11:08)

eu nao ligo a isso amigo 
por aqui 4.9ºc


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 11:16)

frusko disse:


> eu nao ligo a isso amigo
> por aqui 4.9ºc



Eu tambem não. por futebol não me zango 

*8.4°C*. Já chegaaaaa


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 11:19)

agora ia um pedaço de bola de carne quentinha da pastelaria Maria da fonte


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 11:23)

No alto Minho as coisas andam mais fresquinhas,
2.2ºC em Melgaço na estação do nosso admin *Minho*


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 11:26)

frusko disse:


> agora ia um pedaço de bola de carne quentinha da pastelaria Maria da fonte



Bora lá  Já agora endereçamos o convite a todos os utilizadores deste forum. Mas hoje não!!! Deixem aproveitar a neve quem a tem 

Temperatura em queda  *8.1°C*  Siga... Desce rapidoooo


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 11:29)

sabia bem amigo gosto muito da povoa boa gente boa comida e boa pinga e a velinha swing.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 11:31)

Pelo radar da corunha dá para ver qualquer coisa a chegar à zona de Braga,
mais uns minutos e deve começar a cair....agua liquida


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 11:33)

frusko disse:


> sabia bem amigo gosto muito da povoa boa gente boa comida e boa pinga e a velinha swing.



A Swing Crash, essa "enorme" discoteca. A mais antiga do País. Há mesmo noites com história 

Temperatura estabilizou nos 8,1ºC. Aí vem a chuva


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 11:35)

ThaZouk disse:


> A Swing Crash, essa "enorme" discoteca. A mais antiga do País. Há mesmo noites com história
> 
> Temperatura estabilizou nos 8,1ºC. Aí vem a chuva



Ah Ahmm, não vamos falar da Swing... 
Nem do Limão Cego...


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 11:38)

noites históricas e favor 
ta visto pro nossos lados adeus neve


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 11:41)

DMartins disse:


> Ah Ahmm, não vamos falar da Swing...
> Nem do Limão Cego...



E já agora, discoteca Europa Club e Zodíaco também?!

Queda pequena para os *8,0ºC*

EDIT 11:45 8,1 º C de novo...


----------



## vegastar (29 Nov 2010 às 11:43)

Mínima de 1.2ºC. Sigo com uns quentes 6.7ºC.

Não é hoje que o elemento branco vai aparecer. Talvez na quarta-feira...


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 11:44)

ui europa as festas de final de aulas das escola secundarias da zona Fafe amares povoa Guimarães etc etc velhos tempos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

so para avisar que no marao esta a nevar com muita intensidade isto a 500 m de altura!
ja agora campea a 890 metros vai ficar atolhada.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 11:49)

frusko disse:


> ui europa as festas de final de aulas das escola secundarias da zona Fafe amares povoa Guimarães etc etc velhos tempos



Nos meus tempos, as festas de Fim de 1º Periodo, 2º Periodo e fim de aulas sempre foram na swing... Bons festões! Que saudades 

Pressão nos 999.0mb. Temperatura nos 8.1°C, sensação de 4.7°C


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 11:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> so para avisar que no marao esta a nevar com muita intensidade isto a 500 m de altura!
> ja agora campea a 890 metros vai ficar atolhada.



Com o frio que faz em todo o "Trás-os-Montes" não será uma questão de cota mas sim de precipitação...


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 11:52)

bons tempos olha achas que nas cerdeirinhas ira nevar


----------



## camrov8 (29 Nov 2010 às 11:52)

por cá o aspecto da chuva promete neve a cotas baixas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 11:57)

Z13 disse:


> Com o frio que faz em todo o "Trás-os-Montes" não será uma questão de cota mas sim de precipitação...



sem duvida ontem fiz o trajecto porto- bragança e depois de mirandela incrivel o frio instalado em bragança!nao vai tardar muito vai estar instalado o caos em tras os montes


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 11:58)

frusko disse:


> bons tempos olha achas que nas cerdeirinhas ira nevar



Nevará quase de certeza mas não acumula. Muitas vezes saía da Póvoa até às Cerdeirinhas e já nevava na recta da EN103 fronteira Póvoa - Vieira, ou seja, logo a partir de Serzedelo

Por cá* 8.3°C*


----------



## Profetaa (29 Nov 2010 às 12:01)

Segundo infromações recebidas agora tambem neva em Oliveira de Frades...


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 12:03)

perguntei porque o estaleiro da firma e em Serzedelo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 12:06)

começa a chover 6ºc


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 12:09)

ThaZouk disse:


> E já agora, discoteca Europa Club e Zodíaco também?!
> 
> Queda pequena para os *8,0ºC*
> 
> EDIT 11:45 8,1 º C de novo...



Ui...
Saudades.
Agora passo aí só de caminho para os Pizões... 

*6.5º* colados.

Vou agora à rua, sentir o efeito do vento.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 12:10)

Chove bem por aqui 6.2mm, temperatura actual 5.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 12:12)

Por aqui já pinga...*5.2 ºc* ( máxima do dia até ao momento) neste momento, muito vento de E a trazer frio....

Pressão em queda : 998.6 hpa


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 12:12)

DMartins disse:


> Vou agora à rua, sentir o efeito do vento.



Por acaso DMartins, de há 10 minutos para cá, o vento tem-se feito sentir  de forma moderada. E a temperatura chega aos 8.5°C com a sua ajuda.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 12:13)

chuva miudinha puxada pelo vento e desce 5.6ºc


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2010 às 12:14)

Há 15 minutos que começou a chover, agora já intensamente, vento moderado de sudeste, temperatura neste intervalo a cair dos 6,5º para 5,8º.


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 12:14)

6ºC e a chuva continua a aumentar de intensidade, por vezes cai algum bocadinho de saraiva à mistura. Ai se isto tivesse sido durante a noite.... esta vento com uma sensação térmica muito baixa 

E no Marão continua a nevar bem


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 12:15)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui já pinga...*5.2 ºc* ( máxima do dia até ao momento) neste momento, muito vento de E a trazer frio....



Exactamente por aqui também se sente o vento de Este 
Vamos lá ver se a temperatura vai para baixo.

Tactual 5.2ºC
Precipitação: 6.6mm


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 12:16)

Chuva muito miudinha, com 6.5º


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 12:16)

Chove intensamente, temperatura voltou a cair rapidamente 5,5ºC


----------



## ogalo (29 Nov 2010 às 12:19)

7.1ºC por aqui ...


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2010 às 12:25)

SnowMan disse:


> Há 15 minutos que começou a chover, agora já intensamente, vento moderado de sudeste, temperatura neste intervalo a cair dos 6,5º para 5,8º.




Continua a chuva, por vezes parece ser água neve puxada por vento do quarante leste. Temperatura agora nos 5,2º.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 12:26)

DMartins disse:


> Chuva muito miudinha, com 6.5º



Já cai por Guimarães?! Aqui pela Póvoa de Lanhoso nada 

Apenas a temperatura me enerva, sempre aos saltos entre os 8 e os 8,5º C 

Neste momento,* 8.3°C*


*EDIT* - Vou almoçar. Pelas 14h30 regressarei  Boa continuação a todos


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2010 às 12:29)

SnowMan disse:


> Continua a chuva, por vezes parece ser água neve puxada por vento do quarante leste. Temperatura agora nos 5,2º.




Persiste a chuva e água neve, temperatura agora 4,9º.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 12:33)

Confirmo, cai alguma água neve ( muito ligeira ) no meio das gotas de chuva ocasionalmente vê-se nitidamente umas mais esbranquiçadas, e a cair mais lentamente que a chuva normal...

temperatura desce para *4.8ºc* 

Acumulados *0.5 mm*


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 12:36)

Também confirmo alguma água-neve, quando cai nos vidros é fácil de perceber  parece que estabilizou aqui pelos 5ºC mais décima menos décima


----------



## pjrc (29 Nov 2010 às 12:37)

Aqui por Gaia chove fraco e a temperatura mantém os 5.4C


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 12:41)

E agora vê-se bem a água neve  o meio das gotas de chuva !!

A velocidade com que cai é ligeiramente inferior à chuva e é mais esbranquiçada 

Temp desce para os *4.5ºc*

Vento muito frio de E/ENE a  19 Km/h


----------



## HotSpot (29 Nov 2010 às 12:42)

Snifa disse:


> E agora vê-se bem a água neve  o meio das gotas de chuva !!A velocidade com que cai é ligeiramente inferior à chuva e é mais esbranquiçada
> 
> Temp desce para os *4.5ºc*
> 
> Vento muito frio de E/ENE a  19 Km/h



Ora aí está a primeira surpresa do dia. Tira aí umas fotos


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 12:45)

Opa opa opa se a temperatura caísse mais um pouco....


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Nov 2010 às 12:48)

Aqui por P.Rubras começou a chover fraco há cerca de meia hora.
Assim se mantém. 
7,4º ...( baixou 0,6º na última  hora)...
Espreito lá para fora para ver se descortino mais qualquer coisa  para além das gotas líquidas. Nada.
Mas fica aquela sensação que por pouco isso poderia ocorrer.
Haverá mais marés...


----------



## camrov8 (29 Nov 2010 às 12:48)

confirmo que algumas gotas que são mais lentos, o bom é que esta a chover continuamente ao contrario de outras alturas em que chovia mas depois vinha o sol


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 12:48)

agua neve com 2.5 na santa justa valongo





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2010 às 12:48)

Continua a chover com menos intensidade, agora já não é água neve, temperatura em 5 minutos caiu dos 4,8º para os 4,4º.


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2010 às 13:00)

Braga anda nos 7 ºC e qualquer coisa.  Já choveu mais e agora está um misto de chuva e água neve, pelo que me parece. NEVE ONDE ANDAS TU?


----------



## arkeru (29 Nov 2010 às 13:04)

Moro perto da Santa Justa e por aquí só chove


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2010 às 13:05)

É muito interessante terem água-neve no Porto e Braga com esta entrada de oeste (com vento de leste). A temperatura à volta dos 4ºC e o vento de leste estão mesmo ali junto ao limiar. Se a temperatura cair aos 2ºC, por exemplo,  se o vento e a precipitação entrassem de norte, então de certeza que nevaria a sério no Porto. É um final de Outono que promete muito. Mas não me parece que hoje a circulação atmosférica vá mudar muito, para criar essa situação favorável.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 13:07)

arkeru disse:


> Moro perto da Santa Justa e por aquí só chove


como ves na foto 2.5 ºc a 250 metros de altura agua neve certa ate digo freezing rain!


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 13:08)

Por Guimarães chove com alguma intensidade à cerca de 1h.
Caíu alguma àgua neve, mas coisa irrisória.
A temperatura, essa já está em queda.
já estive com *7º*, 
e em uma hora desceu para os actuais *4.6º*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (29 Nov 2010 às 13:09)

O conceito e a observação de água-neve depende muito do observador... é altamente variável... aliás, como tudo que "não é carne nem peixe"...


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2010 às 13:17)

2.6ºC e estou com precipitação em forma de "grãos", que não são chuva nem neve.


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2010 às 13:17)

Volta a chover com mais intensidade, mantem-se vento leste e com intermitência é perceptível chuva neve. Temperatura embora lentamente, sempre em queda, *tenho agora 4,3º *(às 12:00h pouco antes de começar a chover registava 6,5º). 
Não esqucer que estou a escassos 200 metros do mar, não admira que pouco para o interior e altitudes baixas esteja a nevar.


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 13:17)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> O conceito e a observação de água-neve depende muito do observador... é altamente variável... aliás, como tudo que "não é carne nem peixe"...



Nem mais...
Quando vi àgua-neve foi num sítio alto, e só detectável no vidro do carro.
É preciso ver bem, para não induzirem quem lê em erro.

*4.2º* neste momento. Teima em descer.


----------



## filipept (29 Nov 2010 às 13:18)

Por aqui nada, nem chuva. No entanto, para o litoral norte, a esperança de neve a cotas baixas (ou pelo menos episodios esporádicos de queda de neve) está a NO e não nesta entrada.
Vmos aguardar por esta noite e dia de amanha que poderá trazer mais surpresas.

Hoje de manha o cenáio estava, de novo, espetacular, com uma grande camada de geada. Ontem logo pela manhã, com algum nevoeiro, devido ao rio homem, o cenário era ainda mais bonito, com tudo branco, inclusive as arvores.


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 13:20)

JoãoDias disse:


> 2.6ºC e estou com precipitação em forma de "grãos", que não são chuva nem neve.



Tive isso o ano passado por aqui, e não sei bem o que lhe chamar. Parece areia, não é?


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 13:22)

por FAFE chove mas vê se perfeitamente alguns flocos de neve e bem grandes


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

Aqui por Braga chove miudinho... podia baixar mais a temperatura, mas corre um vento gelado...

Não sei como estará no Sameiro... alguém com informações?


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

frusko disse:


> por FAFE chove mas vê se perfeitamente alguns flocos de neve e bem grandes



Essas fotos ou vídeos?
Invejosos! 



Nunotex disse:


> Aqui por Braga chove miudinho... podia baixar mais a temperatura, mas corre um vento gelado...
> 
> Não sei como estará no Sameiro... alguém com informações?


Certamente não terá nada, se algo caír não acumulará, pelo menos com esta temperatura.
Agora a verdade é que aqui continua a baixar.

*3.9º*


----------



## camrov8 (29 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

é sleet,


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

David sf disse:


> Tive isso o ano passado por aqui, e não sei bem o que lhe chamar. Parece areia, não é?



Se for o que estou a pensar que estão a falar, nos synops em inglês, costuma vir chamado mesmo "snow grains", portanto até poderia ser mesmo traduzido para "neve em grãos"..
Parece como que um equivalente do chovisco em forma de neve.
Mas não sei se será isso que se referem, com temperaturas positivas.


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

David sf disse:


> Tive isso o ano passado por aqui, e não sei bem o que lhe chamar. Parece areia, não é?



Pois, parece areia realmente. Se estender o braço os "grãos" não molham o casaco, ficam como que em estado sólido. Mas de outra forma é praticamente imperceptível. Ainda não vi um único floco.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 13:26)

Temperatura mantêm-se baixa *4.1ºc* neste momento e recomeça a chover, de novo são preceptiveis algumas gotas mais brancas que se deslocam mais lentamente...de certeza uma água neve muito fraca e esporádica...

*1mm *acumulado

continua o vento Leste frio e desagradável...


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 13:29)

deve mesmo ser isso  sleet, mas chove mas só se vê  raramente


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Nov 2010 às 13:32)

Snifa disse:


> Temperatura mantêm-se baixa *4.1ºc* neste momento e recomeça a chover, de novo são preceptiveis algumas gotas mais brancas que se deslocam mais lentamente...de certeza uma água neve muito fraca e esporádica...
> 
> *1mm *acumulado
> 
> continua o vento Leste frio e desagradável...



Confirmo as tuas informações Snifa. Vivo aqui na zona do Pinheiro Manso e aqui não se notam tanto os flocos pelo meio da água, mas vim agora da tua zona e é verdade sim senhor! 
Esperemos o que a tarde possa trazer!


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 13:40)

no sameiro agua neve.. cada x c flocos maiores :d


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Nov 2010 às 13:44)

Por aqui a chuva de fraca passou a moderada e a temperatura continua em queda ... 5,7º com vento leste moderado...
Brrrrrrrr que frio.
Continuo atento a ver se vejo alguma coisa para além de chuva.
Até agora , nada...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 13:44)




----------



## vitamos (29 Nov 2010 às 13:47)

Boas tardes.

Num dia como o de hoje a observação meteorológica poderá ser complexa, e induzir o observador em erro, ou suscitar dúvidas mais que legítimas.

Nunca é demais relembrar e aconselhar a passagem por este tópico!

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...e-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc-4092.html

E já agora, boa sorte e continuem os vossos úteis relatos locais


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 13:51)

Olá, malta do Litoral Norte!

Pelas 11h45, preparava-me para entrar para o teste de Química, sempre atento a janela (até escolhi o último lugar a beira da janela). Eram umas 12h20, quando começou a chover, fiquei cada vez mais atento, até que de repente estava a cair água-neve. 
Continuou assim, uns 30 minutos. Ouvi um murmurinho da minha stora, quer era o seguinte: «Está a chover? Não. Aquilo parece neve. Ai...» 

Agora, chove e já acumulei *3 mm*.
Duvido que volte a repetir-se.
Mas é sempre bom recordar que ainda estamos em Novembro e já caiu água-neve


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 13:51)

agr parou.. nem chuva nem neve


----------



## djalminha (29 Nov 2010 às 13:52)

Por Valongo sigu com 3,5º já estive com 6º por isso alguma agua neve.


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 13:52)

Chove novamente com mais intensidade.

*3.7º*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 13:52)

Neste momento não chove, até ao momento estão contabilizados 7.1mm.

T.actual 6.4ºC


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 13:55)

Chove com alguns flocos neste momento aqui nesta zona. Pela 1ª vez.
poco perceptível,também devido ao vento.
3.6º

EDIT: *3.4º*


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2010 às 13:59)

Pois até eu tenho dificuldades por vezes em compreender as diferenças. Posso-vos dizer da experiência de Viena, duas formas comuns de precipitação sólida, que não são neve:

ÁGUA-NEVE (MISTO: LIQUIDO e BRANCO)
Se virem chuva caindo misturada com flocos de neve, é água-neve (sleet). Isso ocorre quando a temperatura está fria em altitude mas mais quente abaixo. Por vezes, alterna ora chuva, ora chuva/neve, ora neve. 

CHUVA CONGELADA (GELO)
Se vos parecer ser chuva mas ao olhar virem que é tudo gelo então é chuva congelada, que são grãozinhos de gelo, caem mais rapidamente que neve mas são forma sólida, quase na transição. Isso ocorre quando têm ar quente em altitude e suficiente ar frio abaixo, que provoca a congelação da chuva. Estes são frágeis e derretem-se com o impacto. Ou acumulam-se sob a forma de uma camada de gelo. Ocorre geralmente quando tive tempo frio e entra uma massa quente de sudoeste (frente quente). Parece chuva, mas é tudo congelado, e passado algum tempo passa a apenas neve ou apenas chuva. 

Uma forma que ocorre sempre muito brevemente, também típica da transição:

ICE PELLETS (GELO, agregado)
Noutras ocasiões caí precipitação durante um curto espaço de tempo sob a forma de ice pellets, que são como granizo das tempestades, mas mais pequeno e saltam ligeiramente ao embater num vidro dum carro. Costuma acontecer também na transição de temperatura, envolvendo ar quente em altitude, e ar frio abaixo. Ao contrário da chuva congelada, estes pellets nunca se fundem uns com os outros, e geralmente duram apenas um período muito curto e rapidamente passam a chuva. 

Se a precipitação for branca e agregada, então é graupel (snow pellets). Lembrem-se ice pellets são transparentes, graupel é branco.

FREEZING RAIN (LIQUIDO)
Se a temperatura no solo for negativa, ar quente em altitude, mas a camada fria pouco espessa, então cai freezing rain (que é 100% líquido). Geralmente acontece quando o gradiente quente acima, frio abaixo, é maior que aquele da chuva congelada.

Isto exclui outros tipos definitivamente de neve, como neve granulada, que só ocorrem a temperaturas negativas.


----------



## vegastar (29 Nov 2010 às 13:59)

Por aqui só chuva mesmo,1,4mm. a temperatura tem descido estando agora nos 5,7ºC.


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2010 às 14:04)

Por Rio Tinto sigo com 3,7º, chove, acompanhada de algumas partículas sólidas.


----------



## tigre astuto (29 Nov 2010 às 14:07)

Veterano disse:


> Por Rio Tinto sigo com 3,7º, chove, acompanhada de algumas partículas sólidas.



isso é que era chegar a casa e ter tudo branco ....


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

Então já caíu água-neve em algumas zonas do Porto e Gaia, em Valongo e Gondomar, e Guimarães. Mais algum relato?


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

volta a agua neve ao sameiro.. mas em quantidade muito reduzida,  onde anda a precipitação?


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 14:12)

Só chuva agora, fraca.

Alerta de gelo: *2.9º*


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2010 às 14:13)

vinc7e disse:


> volta a agua neve ao sameiro.. mas em quantidade muito reduzida,  onde anda a precipitação?



Qual é a temperatura ai no Sameiro?


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 14:14)

DMartins aqui por FAFE já deu pra ver uns flocos vamos ver o que nos espera


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 14:15)

frusko disse:


> DMartins aqui por FAFE já dei pra ver uns flocos vamos ver o que nos espera



Neva na montanha da Penha cá em Guimarães. A cerca de 600m de altitude.
Também me disseram que foram só cerca de 10 minutinhos.


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 14:18)

então as serra de Fafe lameira.lagoa.luilhas etc deve tar a nevar pois são mais altas


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 14:19)

Nunotex disse:


> Qual é a temperatura ai no Sameiro?



n tenho sensor de temperatura aqui


----------



## tigre astuto (29 Nov 2010 às 14:21)

até quarta feira ao final do dia isto vai ser animado ...


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 14:24)

frusko disse:


> então as serra de Fafe lameira.lagoa.luilhas etc deve tar a nevar pois são mais altas



Muito provávelmente sim.
Quando aqui na Penha não acumulava, nós íamos para aí, para a igreja do Viso salvo erro...


----------



## mirra (29 Nov 2010 às 14:25)

tigre astuto disse:


> até quarta feira ao final do dia isto vai ser animado ...




concordo...

o que torna este forum mais animado tambem 

este fim de semana já vi muita neve, é pena aqui não ser assim.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 14:28)

E volta a água neve esporádica , a temperatura desce e estou com *3.5 ºc* , muito vento de Este um gêlo....


----------



## tugaafonso (29 Nov 2010 às 14:28)

Por Lousada, o meu carro marcava 4 graus e a chuva miudinha que cai vem misturada com gelo. Veremos se com o final da tarde e a expectável descida de temperatura poderemos ser presenteados com algo mais interessante!!!


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2010 às 14:29)

A chuva moderada continua, alternando com curtos períodos de chuva fraca, sempre trazida pelo vento leste. A temperatura tem tido muito ligeiras oscilações, mas até agora sempre com tendência de queda, *tenho agora 3,9º *a mais baixa registada desde que começou a chover pelas 12:00h quando tinha 6,5º.


----------



## tigre astuto (29 Nov 2010 às 14:31)

mirra disse:


> concordo...
> 
> o que torna este forum mais animado tambem
> 
> este fim de semana já vi muita neve, é pena aqui não ser assim.



tambem eu  

carrega aqui 
venha ela ...


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2010 às 14:35)

Braga está com 5.7 ºC  isto só a mim !!! xD

e chove bem


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 14:38)

Boa tarde,

De momento, *4.9°C *. 

Tive água-neve na Póvoa de Lanhoso, mas muito ténue. Agora nas Cerdeirinhas (Vieira do Minho) caía boa agua-neve por volta das 13h45.


----------



## ct2jzr (29 Nov 2010 às 14:42)

Um frio de rachar.  

meu termometro marca 6,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 14:43)

Esta aguaceiro que já caí a mais de 10m, é totalmente líquido.






Poderá cair mais sleet?


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 14:48)

agora sim.. neve a serio no sameiro


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2010 às 14:50)

vinc7e disse:


> agora sim.. neve a serio no sameiro



Fotos!!!!


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 14:51)

vinc7e que altura tem o Sameiro e temperatura sabes


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 14:51)

vinc7e disse:


> agora sim.. neve a serio no sameiro



Serio Vinc7e? Temperatura não há informação?

4,6ºC temperatura em queda


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2010 às 14:53)

frusko disse:


> vinc7e que altura tem o Sameiro e temperatura sabes



Sameiro anda nos 600m


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 14:53)

frusko disse:


> vinc7e que altura tem o Sameiro e temperatura sabes



Pelo que a minha vista alcança, na parte de Fafe do Monte do Merouço nevou bem. Casal Estime conheces frusko? Eu só conheço apenas de nome


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 14:54)

vinc7e disse:


> agora sim.. neve a serio no sameiro



Fotos?
 Guimarães colou-se nos *3º* e nem para cima nem para baixo.


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2010 às 14:55)

Vou já pá UM em gualtar, tem mais 100m lá ainda pode ser que veja mais do que só chuva


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 14:55)

Nunotex disse:


> Sameiro anda nos 600m



Mais precisamente, 568.9 metros no seu ponto mais alto


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2010 às 14:57)

ThaZouk disse:


> Mais precisamente, 568.9 metros no seu ponto mais alto



Vi pelas cartas militares, 599m! Onde viu?


----------



## Nashville (29 Nov 2010 às 14:57)

ThaZouk disse:


> Mais precisamente, 568.9 metros no seu ponto mais alto



pois... lá está conforme eu disse....
por volta dos 600m
tenho relatos, confirma-se neve no sameiro....


cumps
Manu


----------



## frusko (29 Nov 2010 às 14:58)

sim conheço bom sinal


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 14:58)

Nashville disse:


> pois... lá está conforme eu disse....
> por volta dos 600m
> tenho relatos, confirma-se neve no sameiro....
> 
> ...



Brutal  Desce cota, desce!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fi (29 Nov 2010 às 15:00)

Isto está animado!

Após uma temperatura máxima de 7ºC, desci para os 5ºC. A mínima até agora foi de 3ºC.

A chuva caiu moderada (não sei o que lhe chamar, peço desculpa, não era completamente líquida mas impossível chamar-lhe neve ou saraiva) e agora cessou, assim como o vento que foi moderado de Leste. 
Cerca de 6mm acumulados até ao momento.

Não me lembrava de um dia de Outono assim tão frio!


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 15:03)

tou a postar do tlm,  logo ponho videos... e deixem-me esclarecer que n existe acumulação.. apenas uns aguaceiros de neve q são mais fortes qd o vento se intensifica


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 15:08)

Nunotex disse:


> Vi pelas cartas militares, 599m! Onde viu?



Vi num site que falava do Santuario do Sameiro 

Mas se está confirmado pelas cartas militares, acredito mais 





vinc7e disse:


> tou a postar do tlm,  logo ponho videos... e deixem-me esclarecer que n existe acumulação.. apenas uns aguaceiros de neve q são mais fortes qd o vento se intensifica



Mesmo assim manda para cá 

Logo à noite vou dar um salto à Serra da Cabreira. Bom, la terá que ser 

4,4ºC. E desce muito devagar


EDIT 15:19
Se forem ao weatheronline, nos expert charts - Snow accumulation, o GFS prevê uma semana animada


----------



## Nunotex (29 Nov 2010 às 15:25)

Aqui por Braga tá quase quase a nevar, só falta o quase!!


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2010 às 15:26)

Começou a chover de novo em Braga. 5.5 ºC
por este andar não vejo floco nenhum (quem dera)


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 15:30)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso *4.5°C*, sensação gélida de 1,8ºC 
Humidade: 72% - Pressão em queda: 996,0mb


----------



## boneli (29 Nov 2010 às 15:31)

Olá boa tarde..

Estou a escrever do meu portatil aqui do Santuario do Sameiro.
Neste momento Neva apesar de acumular. Pouco mais acima do Hotel da Falperra comecei avegua neve e agora ca em cima neve toltal apesar do vento que torna os flocos mais pequenos. Antes da rutunda do Papa os flocos são maiores.
O Snatuario do Sameiro esta a 475 metros de altitude e neste momento o temómetro marca 1.5º


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 15:33)

boneli disse:


> Olá boa tarde..
> 
> Estou a escrever do meu portatil aqui do Santuario do Sameiro.
> Neste momento Neva apesar de acumular. Pouco mais acima do Hotel da Falperra comecei avegua neve e agora ca em cima neve toltal apesar do vento que torna os flocos mais pequenos. Antes da rutunda do Papa os flocos são maiores.
> O Snatuario do Sameiro esta a 475 metros de altitude e neste momento o temómetro marca 1.5º



 Ve lá se tiras umas fotos colega


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2010 às 15:34)

xau aí, vou pó Sameiro. xD
Alguém quer vir? bilhete do bus é 1.75 xD
Braga 5.8 ºC


----------



## boneli (29 Nov 2010 às 15:34)

No post anterior queria dizer que não acumula..a continuar assim possivelmente mais logo poderemos ter uma surpresa em Braga..reta saber se a descida da temperatura  e a existênciia de precipitação será suficiente para que neve cá em Braga..


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Nov 2010 às 15:35)

Aqui bem mais junto ao mar, desde as 14h que a temperatura anda a rondar os 5ºC, neste altura estão 5,3ºC...

De destacar o vento moderado de ENE que coloca a sensação térmica abaixo dos 0ºC quando se sentem as rajadas...muito frio portanto...espera-se que se mantenha o cenário e com o cair da noite as temperatura desçam mais um pouco e pode ser que se veja alguma coisa...
Tarde em regime de aguaceiros fracos, por vezes intensificam-se um pouco...acumulados 3,1mm...


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 15:38)

Boa, Paula!!!!  


Paula disse:


> xau aí, vou pó Sameiro. xD
> Alguém quer vir? bilhete do bus é 1.75 xD
> Braga 5.8 ºC





Vamos acreditar que durante estes dias haja alguma surpresa


----------



## boneli (29 Nov 2010 às 15:45)

ThaZouk disse:


> Ve lá se tiras umas fotos colega



Não tenho máquina mas penso que alguém fará isso por mim.
Vinha na A3 do Porto e na Cruz comecei a ver agum sleet e deu me na cabeça de ir ao Sameiro..Já vim embora o trabalho assim abriga mas logo nova incursão me espera. Tenho fé que logo da janela de minha casa já se veja algo


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2010 às 15:45)

Não me parece 
estão 6.0 ºC


----------



## white_wolf (29 Nov 2010 às 15:54)

Boa tarde.


Para a invicta, haverá possibilidade de se ver algo??  A sensação neste momento, é que o tempo está um pouco mais quente.. Poderá cair neve logo aqui no porto?? 

Saudações


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 16:05)

Pois claro... Temperatura a subir.* 4.8°C* 

Tá visto!


----------



## The_simpson (29 Nov 2010 às 16:14)

Estou neste momento na Escola de Terras de Bouro em trabalho e a agitação é enorme. A escola fica num dos pontos mais baixos do concelho e agrupa crianças e jovens de metade do concelho. O problema que se põe é que muitas crianças já vão ter uma dificuldade enorme em chegar a casa esta noite. Há registo de um autocarro preso em St. Isabel do Monte e estão agora a tentar antecipar as idas dos alunos para conseguir fazer os trajectos. Mais uma vez, tal como falavam ontem na discussão dos alertas, a Protecção Civil não emitiu o alerta devido em tempo útil, senão a escola teria dispensado os alunos destas zonas.

Por cá, vai chovendo à mistura com vento forte...


----------



## rogers (29 Nov 2010 às 16:19)

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira:

T = 3.0ºC

Vento Moderado e não chove.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 16:35)

Esta a chover em Canidelo com *5.6ºC*


----------



## GabKoost (29 Nov 2010 às 16:35)

Nunotex disse:


> Aqui por Braga tá quase quase a nevar, só falta o quase!!




Aqui perto da fronteira entre os concelhos de Brg e Gmr (+-400m) relato 2 pequenos episódios de agua neve. Duraram alguns minutos e nada mais.

Logo a noite com a inevitável queda da temperatura pode ser que...


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 16:53)

Subi até ao Monte da Virgem e que belos 5 minutos de água neve que apanhei! A temperatura mantem-se estavel, baixa um pouco com os aguaceiros, mas sempre entre os 4 e os 5ºC..... ai neve neve que tanto te desejamos


----------



## mirra (29 Nov 2010 às 17:02)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Subi até ao Monte da Virgem e que belos 5 minutos de água neve que apanhei! A temperatura mantem-se estavel, baixa um pouco com os aguaceiros, mas sempre entre os 4 e os 5ºC..... ai neve neve que tanto te desejamos



as previsões do GFS das 12z estão muito boas.. principalmente para amanha...


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 17:07)

mirra disse:


> as previsões do GFS das 12z estão muito boas.. principalmente para amanha...



Mirra, em que te baseias para afirmar isso? 

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, *4.8°C *
Máxima do dia: 8.5°C às 12h03


----------



## mirra (29 Nov 2010 às 17:12)

ThaZouk disse:


> Mirra, em que te baseias para afirmar isso?
> 
> Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, *4.8°C *
> Máxima do dia: 8.5°C às 12h03



precipitação, temperatura a 850hpa e 500hpa...

não percebo muito disto mas tenho uma ideia... -.-


----------



## mirra (29 Nov 2010 às 17:13)

tigre astuto disse:


> tambem eu
> 
> carrega aqui
> venha ela ...



eu foi nos alpes... depois posto umas fotos... aquilo está bem... dá gosto de molhar os pés...


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 17:18)

De momento, chove moderadamente. Levo uma boa acumulado, mas não direi para já!
*5.4ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 17:20)

De momento um aguaceiro forte com a temperatura a cair para os 4.5ºC  se vai subir esta noite, vai devagar devagarinho....


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 17:22)

Chuva Forte e *3.9 cº* neste momento continua o vento gelado agora mais de ESE


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 17:27)

Aqui o aguaceiro é moderado a forte.
A Temp 850 hPa já deve ser alta o suficiente para derreter toda a chuva que cai.
E pena, mas já ficamos com o dia bem marcado


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

Já tendencia de subida *4.2ºc* neste momento... chove forte sem parar, boa carga de água....


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2010 às 17:37)

Chove forte por aqui .


Fui a coisa de 5 min a santa justa e nada , apenas chuva mas com um frio de rachar


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2010 às 17:50)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Subi até ao Monte da Virgem e que belos 5 minutos de água neve que apanhei! A temperatura mantem-se estavel, baixa um pouco com os aguaceiros, mas sempre entre os 4 e os 5ºC..... ai neve neve que tanto te desejamos



Curiosamente estive lá estacionado junto à igreja mais de 1 hora, incluindo a hora que indicas. Apanhei sim uma chuvada mais forte durante os tais cerca de 5 minutos, com pingos mais grossos, mas no parabrisas não cheguei a observar a àgua neve que referes, tão vulgar noutras ocasiões...foi pena...
Confirmo que a temperatura se mantinha nos 4º.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 18:01)

De volta a casa, registo 4.0ºC e chuva fraca.

Aqui fica um pequeno video desta tarde no Sameiro.


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 18:02)

vinc7e disse:


> De volta a casa, registo 4.0ºC e chuva fraca.
> 
> Aqui fica um pequeno video desta tarde no Sameiro.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBvY60tlVNY





O Freemeteo algum dia teria de acertar... Sempre certinho 

*4º* desde as 15h...


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 18:05)

É normal, fui até la logo a seguir ao almoço quando tive a água-neve, depois fui a Glassdrive (vidro partido...) e voltei lá acima mais tarde, ainda com vidro partida hehe (seriam 15.40?) onde estive estacionado por volta de uma hora também. Aí só pingos grossos uma vez por outra e muita chuva. A vista em direcção à serra de Valongo era bonita, pela névoa constante que estava. 

Se viste um Fiesta antigo na terra era eu


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 18:10)

DMartins disse:


> O Freemeteo algum dia teria de acertar... Sempre certinho
> 
> *4º* desde as 15h...



É verdade..esperemos que as previsões para os proximos dias também estejam correctas


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

Na serra da freita tambem deve ter uma boa acumulação visto que tem 1000 metros se nao estou em erro


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

vinc7e disse:


> Aqui fica um pequeno video desta tarde no Sameiro.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBvY60tlVNY



Bom registo


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 18:19)

Brigantia disse:


> Bom registo



Obrigado, amanha há mais, vou para a zona do Geres


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 18:20)

Por aqui a tarde foi marcada por alguns aguaceiros, que renderam 8.3mm.
Neste momento chove,  temp. actual 6.8ºC.

A imagem de satélite mostra muita animação a Oeste


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 18:20)

Stinger disse:


> Na serra da freita tambem deve ter uma boa acumulação visto que tem 1000 metros se nao estou em erro



Sim  A aldeia de Albergaria da Serra esta a essa cota e costuma levar uns bons nevões, já fui várias vezes caminhar para esses lados, se subires ao marco no topo da serra tens uma boa vista, que em dias limpos te deixa ver até S. Pedro do Sul, vês a Serra da Estrela, a ria de Aveiro, etc etc. Uma zona bonita


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2010 às 18:24)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Sim  A aldeia de Albergaria da Serra esta a essa cota e costuma levar uns bons nevões, já fui várias vezes caminhar para esses lados, se subires ao marco no topo da serra tens uma boa vista, que em dias limpos te deixa ver até S. Pedro do Sul, vês a Serra da Estrela, a ria de Aveiro, etc etc. Uma zona bonita



Já fiz campismo selvagem lá mesmo no alto na zona da cascata 

Antes de eles terem feito um parque no tal sitio ... Ainda visitei a zona das pedras parideiras 

Gostava de lá ir com um nevao mas tenho medo já que aquilo nao tem estradas adequadas para tal 

abcs


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 18:32)

Acumulei até ao momento *9 mm*, estou surpreendido. 

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 18:35)

Stinger disse:


> Já fiz campismo selvagem lá mesmo no alto na zona da cascata
> 
> Antes de eles terem feito um parque no tal sitio ... Ainda visitei a zona das pedras parideiras
> 
> ...



Sim, a Frecha da Mizarela  conheço muito bem, é uma boa descida até lá abaixo, mas forma uma boa piscina natural para um banho hehe sei bem qual é o parque que construiram, uma vez fiz por lá uma actividade com um geólogo, as Pedras Parideiras são de visita obrigatoria  

Com neve é dificil pois além do problema das estradas que te referiste, faz sempre bastante nevoeiro, é raro quando neva e não o apanhas, torna tudo ainda mais isolado e perigoso...pena  mas este inverno lá irei novamente


----------



## camrov8 (29 Nov 2010 às 18:37)

não as estradas são porreiras cheguei de la e esta tudo branco


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

camrov8 disse:


> não as estradas são porreiras cheguei de la e esta tudo branco



As estradas até são boas, mas se tens a sorte de apanhar um nevão podes ter o azar de ficares lá em cima bloqueado...nem penses em limpa-neves!


----------



## tiagom (29 Nov 2010 às 18:47)

Hoje por volta das 13h dirigi-me à montanha da Penha que fica situada ao lado da cidade de Guimarães (cerca de 600m de altitude), e o cenário foi este:


Não sei se chegou a acumular, estive só de passagem lá em cima.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2010 às 18:49)

Trapalhadas disse:


> É normal, fui até la logo a seguir ao almoço quando tive a água-neve, depois fui a Glassdrive (vidro partido...) e voltei lá acima mais tarde, ainda com vidro partida hehe (seriam 15.40?) onde estive estacionado por volta de uma hora também. Aí só pingos grossos uma vez por outra e muita chuva. A vista em direcção à serra de Valongo era bonita, pela névoa constante que estava.
> 
> Se viste um Fiesta antigo na terra era eu



Assim está justificado, eu só la terei chegado talvez pelas 15.45 por isso não tive a sorte de ver o aguaceiro de água neve. Quanto ao teu carro, confesso que não prestei muita atenção aos que estavam por lá estacionados, eu estava num passat preto. Espero ter mais sorte se lá voltar nos próximos dias...


----------



## Stinger (29 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

camrov8 disse:


> não as estradas são porreiras cheguei de la e esta tudo branco



Sim sao porreiras , mas digo no caso que nunca foi habituada a limpa neves ou afins , estradas estreitas pelo menos a que utilizava atraves de arouca e algumas zonas de dclive acentuado 

Imagino isso como está 

Daqui de sao pedro conseguia ve-la toda coberta de um manto branco ao longe


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 18:55)

tiagom disse:


> Hoje por volta das 13h dirigi-me à montanha da Penha que fica situada ao lado da cidade de Guimarães (cerca de 600m de altitude), e o cenário foi este:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st8HIfECzXk
> 
> ...


Já me tinham dito que nevou lá, ainda não tinha confirmado. Agora sim. Pio IX 
Penso que não acumulou.

A temperatura está já em subida, penso que será difícil alguma surpresa aqui no Litoral Norte esta noite.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 19:05)

Boas , 

*dados actuais*

temp: 5.0 ºc 

Vento SE 12Km/h

Pressão: 994.5 hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Precipitação desde as 0 h :* 8.6 mm*

Precipitação desde o dia 01/11 até ao momento: *184.4 mm*

Chuva fraca neste momento...


----------



## arkeru (29 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

Já perdi a esperança de ver neve


----------



## Metralha (29 Nov 2010 às 19:09)

Olá pessoal.

Aqui onde vivo, a 450mt, já nevou cerca de 10 minutos, antes do almoço.
A partir daí, aguaceiros fracos.
Temperatura nos 4,2º.
Vento moderado E

Para breve (caso o Pai Natal se lembre de mim), terei uma LaCrosse WS2350 a bombar.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 19:10)

arkeru disse:


> Já perdi a esperança de ver neve



Calma que  isto ainda agora começou...durante esta semana vamos ter neve,  tempo frio e aguaceiros  segundo os modelos e previsões do IM... aqui mais no litoral é difícil nevar... mas mais  no interior irá ocorrer... aí pelos 600/800m segundo o IM...

E se a neve não vem a nós , vamos nós à neve....


----------



## dgstorm (29 Nov 2010 às 19:10)

Por aqui chove bem com 4,7ºC
Tem descido, vamos la ver se desce mais, mas duvido.


----------



## arkeru (29 Nov 2010 às 19:14)

Snifa disse:


> Calma que  isto ainda agora começou...durante esta semana vamos ter neve,  tempo frio e aguaceiros  segundo os modelos e previsões do IM... aqui mais no litoral é difícil nevar... mas mais  no interior irá ocorrer... aí pelos 600/800m segundo o IM...
> 
> E se a neve não vem a nós , vamos nós à neve....


Eu gostava era que viesse a neve até nós, mas esperemos até janeiro


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

Mantém-se a subida.
*5º*


----------



## pjrc (29 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

Continua a temperatura a subir já vai nos 6,4C


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 19:32)

Aguaceiros atrás de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
O vento aumento consideravelmente de intensidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2010 às 19:32)

Boa noite!
Ora, já vi por cá que foi dia de festa em muitos locais... e eu participei numa delas...
Pois, fui até Castro Laboreiro, a cerca de 1000m de altitude, onde, cerca das 14h00 começou a nevar ligeiramente, sendo que pelas 15h00 a neve ligeira transformou-se num belo nevão...Não fiquei para muito mais, pois a estrada começou a desaparecer debaixo de um manto branco, e nunca fiando...

Tirei fotos, vídeos e ainda dei de caras com a estação meteorológica de Lamas de Mouro, com um enquadramento bem bom...
Quando voltar à banda larga, a ver se faço a reportagem mais completa, mas para abrir o apetite, aqui fica...

Começou assim, levezinho...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Carregou um pouco...






E mais...


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa noite!
> Ora, já vi por cá que foi dia de festa em muitos locais... e eu participei numa delas...
> Pois, fui até Castro Laboreiro, a cerca de 1000m de altitude, onde, cerca das 14h00 começou a nevar ligeiramente, sendo que pelas 15h00 a neve ligeira transformou-se num belo nevão...Não fiquei para muito mais, pois a estrada começou a desaparecer debaixo de um manto branco, e nunca fiando...
> 
> ...



Mr, Muito bom! 

Aqui a subida não pára. Por hoje acabou-se. Melhores dias virão.

Actual: *5.3º*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

Metralha disse:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> Aqui onde vivo, a 450mt, já nevou cerca de 10 minutos, antes do almoço.
> A partir daí, aguaceiros fracos.
> ...



Ó caro colega...venham de lá esses dados da zona norte do concelho, pois 
mais gente daqui é precisa.

Todo o dia no trabalho e pouco tempo de "janela" não me permitiram ver o que quer que fosse, se é que alguma coisa aconteceu nesta zona baixa de Penafiel.
Mais logo posto aqui os meus dados.

parabéns a todos aqueles que tiveram o seu momento "zen" neste dia


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 20:08)

Está a cair um aguaceiro de granizo


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 20:12)

João, que por sinal foi bem audivel quando desabou por cima da casa  assim de um momento para o outro


----------



## Falkor (29 Nov 2010 às 20:16)

Boa noite

Estou estacionado na minha viatura em Grijó, nao sei a temperatura mas posso dizer que neste momento cai granizo


----------



## Paula (29 Nov 2010 às 20:25)

Cai um aguaceiro de granizo também aqui em Braga


----------



## camrov8 (29 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

como ja disse fui a freita e esta muito porreira no topo esta a acumular quando vim para baixo as curvas foi sempre de lado parecia o ari vatannen


----------



## teotonio (29 Nov 2010 às 21:03)

Oi boa noite!! Será que amanhã na Cabreira ainda terá Neve??

por cá está  5,3º c  

http://teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com/


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 21:21)

Paula disse:


> Cai um aguaceiro de granizo também aqui em Braga



Chegou agora cá o granizo


----------



## boneli (29 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Olá boa noite.
Depois da minha ida ao Sameiro, durante a tarde perdi mesmo a cabeça e fui buscar as correntes e meti-me em direção a Montalegre de onde cheguei a pouco.
Posso dizer que de Braga para lá a Neve começava a acumular pouco depois de Ruivães. Em Venda Nova meti as correntes e fui até a Barragem do Rabagão. Sempre a Nevar..Não fui a Montalegre porque já era tarde.
De volta para Braga apanhei Neve até mais ou menos Salamonde. Pouco antes do corte para São Bento a GNR cortou a estrada, talvez por medida preventiva pelo que poderá nevar durante a noite.  No entanto tando do lado de Vieira do Minho como de Montalegre a estrada estava transitavel com alguma dificuldade, pois estavam a limpar as estradas.


----------



## The_simpson (29 Nov 2010 às 22:09)

5.6ºC
granizo de vez em quando...


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2010 às 22:43)

Depois das emoções da neve... pelo Castêlo da Maia, alguns aguaceiros (entre os quais um de granizo) e temperatura nos 7.8ºC...
Amanhã, de volta ao Litoral Centro...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

comico comico e a maxima do dia ter atingido as 20:00 da noite com 7ºc


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 23:08)

Boas, 

por aqui segue o frio *6.3 ºc* neste momento ( mínima *1.1ºc *às 03:16 h) ( máxima *6.9 ºc* atingida às 20:25 h)

Esta bastante vento ( rajada máxima *50 Km/h* de SSE às  20:27 )

*Actual
*
vento: SSE 23 Km/h ( sensação térmica muito desagradável)

Pressão: 995.6 hpa

Precipitação: *9.1 mm*

Já caiu granizo por aqui pelas 20:13 h

Boas células no mar a caminho...


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

O céu limpou bastante e temperatura desce: *5.8ºc* neste momento,  a 1ª linha de instabilidade já está perto..


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2010 às 23:51)

Relato de uma amiga da minha esposa, em Aveiro por volta das 7h, houve flocos misturados com chuva, não sei se alguém mais presenciou isto? mas se sim, relate por aqui

Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens, temperatura actual 5.8ºC.
Precipitação desde as 00 h: 8.6mm

Quanto à imagem de satélite, vem aí festa


----------



## Nashville (29 Nov 2010 às 23:55)

Snifa disse:


> Boas células no mar a caminho...




isso é notório...







cumps
Nashville


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2010 às 00:39)

5.5ºC, as células estão a roçar a costa neste momento, está para muito breve.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Nov 2010 às 00:48)

jpmartins disse:


> 5.5ºC, as células estão a roçar a costa neste momento, está para muito breve.



Pois estão...
Por aqui céu ainda quase limpo .
Como gostaria que fosse de dia para ver as cores dos céus.
Todo o litoral norte e centro , seguindo o satéilte está expectante...
E parece que vai tocar a todos ao mesmo tempo tal a abordagem paralela...(longitudinal) ...
Vamos ver...


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2010 às 00:50)

Boa noite.

Dia de festa neste rectângulo.
A neve arrasta multidões neste espaço, todos se regozijam (quase todos) por partilharem as suas experiências

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado o que permitiu a descida mais acentuada de temperatura. Se a máxima de dia 29 foi atingida às 23.59h, agora sente-se um fresquinho a invadir  a área.
Vento Fraco neste momento.

*Tmín: -1,2ºC
Tmáx: 5,9ºC

Tactual: 2,7ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto orvalho: 2ºC
Pressão: 995 mb (baixinha...)*


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2010 às 01:04)

O vento que antes era calmo, já se faz sentir, a temperatura sobe ligeiramente, já estou na primeira fila


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Nov 2010 às 01:53)

Já estamos completamente envoltos na nebulosidade ameaçadora que o satélite apresenta e nada...rigorosamente nada...Apenas o céu que obviamente encobriu...
Hum...mais expectativa gorada...
Óh Óh...quantas vezes em  Meteorologia , não é assim?
Felizmente que continua a haver  surpresas. 
Hoje ocorreram algumas...


----------



## PAIM2010 (30 Nov 2010 às 02:04)

MeteorologiaNotíciasmais…
Meteorologia



Localizar estado do tempo para:

(Introduza uma localidade)
As suas localidades
Porto8°Paris, FRA-3°Bragança0°Aveiro7°
°F | °CHome page da MeteorologiaPrevisõesAs suas localidadesMapas meteorológicosProcurar Localidades
EuropaPortugalPortoPorto
Previsão Meteorológica por Hora
Porto

Previsão localDe 3 em 3 Horas10 diasMapasMédias
Previsão Meteorológica por Hora	
°F | °C
terça-feira 30-11
Hora	Previsão	Temp	Sensação térmica	Vento	Humidade	Possibilidade de precipitação
3		Chuviscos	4°	2°	7 km/h SSE	88%	70%
6		Chuva	3°	0°	12 km/h SE	91%	90%
9		Aguaceiros/Céu limpo	3°	1°	9 km/h SE	94%	90%
Tarde		Aguaceiros	8°	6°	7 km/h OSO	79%	95%
15		Aguaceiros/Céu limpo	8°	5°	12 km/h OSO	76%	90%
18		Aguaceiros/Céu limpo	5°	2°	10 km/h SO	90%	90%
21		Aguaceiros	5°	2°	10 km/h S	85%	85%
quarta-feira 1-12
Hora	Previsão	Temp	Sensação térmica	Vento	Humidade	Possibilidade de precipitação
0		Aguaceiros	4°	1°	14 km/h S	87%	85%
Publicidade


Dados fornecidos para fora dos E.U.A. e Canadá por 
Dados fornecidos para os E.U.A. e Canadá por


----------



## Fi (30 Nov 2010 às 02:14)

Começa a chover moderadamente e o vento, finalmente, fez-se sentir por estas bandas. Moderado, de sul. 

Despeço-me com 9ºC. Bem mais do que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Nov 2010 às 02:37)

Vão  crescendo a chuva e o vento sueste.
Agora que eu já tinha desistido ...
Temperatura desde a última hora a baixar de novo  ( 7,4º)...


----------



## mirra (30 Nov 2010 às 02:55)

aqui entre famalicao e guimaraes chove razoavelmente bem,mas branco so as marcas rodoviarias


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2010 às 03:29)

A chuva e o vento são definitivamente aqueles que reinam na noite de hoje...o frio mantem-se mas as esperanças de ver alguma coisa parecem-me já irreais...


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2010 às 07:25)

Boa Dia!

Noite chuvosa por Canidelo. Já levo uma quantia de *16 mm*


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 08:00)

Bons dias, 

tempo frio com aguaceiros por vezes fortes!

*Dados actuais*

temp: 5.8ºc ( mínima *4.2ºc* )

Vento: 14 Km/h de SSE

Pressão: 993.6 hpa

Humidade: 85 %

Precipitação acumulada desde 0h: *15.7 mm*

Ultrapassados os 200 mm para este mês: *200.6 mm *desde o dia 01/11


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2010 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros, com 7,8º, vento fraco a moderado de noroeste.


----------



## Trapalhadas (30 Nov 2010 às 09:39)

Bom dia 

Praticamente 10 minutos de forte chuva e granizo, muito granizo a deixar uma bela camada branca na rua que só não foi mais expressiva devido a chuva que ainda não parou de cair


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2010 às 09:46)

Noite fria com aguaceiros constantes, por vezes bastante fortes...Manhã com céu muito nublado e já com uma boa acumulação em alguns aguaceiros...
Assim que chegue a casa dou dados mais objectivos...


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 09:59)

Já cairam aguaceiros de granizo fortes...*17.8 mm *acumulados desde as 0 horas..


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2010 às 11:19)

Trovoada no porto...


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 11:33)

MarioCabral disse:


> Trovoada no porto...



Confirmo, bons estrondos...


----------



## Mikovski (30 Nov 2010 às 12:13)

Boas, eu sou do Porto e tenho estado a observar o site desde segunda que foi qdo o descobri. Sou interessado em metereologia e seus fenomenos pois moro no cimo de um predio alto na zona mais alta do Porto com vista para o mar e para o Marão.

Após esta breve introdução posso dizer que vejo neve no topo do Marão e qdo se vê do Porto podesse dizer que será para durar.(vou tentar por fotos mais tarde se não decidir pegar no carro e ir lá)

Do mar nuvens muito negras intermitentes com Sol e forte precipitação que poderá ser neve, se deus quiser, em cotas mais altas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2010 às 12:17)

Mikovski disse:


> Boas, eu sou do Porto e tenho estado a observar o site desde segunda que foi qdo o descobri. Sou interessado em metereologia e seus fenomenos pois moro no cimo de um predio alto na zona mais alta do Porto com vista para o mar e para o Marão.
> 
> Após esta breve introdução posso dizer que vejo neve no topo do Marão e qdo se vê do Porto podesse dizer que será para durar.(vou tentar por fotos mais tarde se não decidir pegar no carro e ir lá)
> 
> Do mar nuvens muito negras intermitentes com Sol e forte precipitação que poderá ser neve, se deus quiser, em cotas mais altas.



bem vindo!
vistas previligiadas que tens ,quanto a ida ao marao se queres um conselho aguarda para quinta


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 12:18)

Trovoada ( ouvi trovão agora mesmo ao longe ) e forte aguaceiro a caminho 

Neste momento para W visto de minha casa:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2010 às 12:46)

aguaceiro forte e temperatura desce para os 7.8ºc


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2010 às 12:54)

Por Rio Tinto chove intensamente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2010 às 13:10)

aguaceiros 6ºc


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 13:16)

O aguaceiro da foto que coloquei no post anterior trouxe chuva e granizo por vezes fortes, uma descida de temperatura ,apenas ouvi um trovão muito abafado ao longe.

Acumulados *21.3 mm *desde as 0 horas. 

Temperatura desce para 7.1ºc


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2010 às 13:16)

Snifa disse:


> Trovoada ( ouvi trovão agora mesmo ao longe ) e forte aguaceiro a caminho
> 
> Neste momento para W visto de minha casa:



Que grande foto Snifa! 

Muito boa mesmo! Aquela cortina de água esta um espectáculo! Bem apanhado!

Obrigado!


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Nov 2010 às 14:00)

É destes dias que eu gosto:
Aguaceiros mais ou menos frequentes,quase todos acompanhados de granizo,
alguns com trovões, céus super-fotogénicos , alguns períodos de sol, depois mais céu escuro como bréu, novo aguaceiro mais sol depois.
Sim senhor. Belo dia.
Grande foto Snifa...


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2010 às 14:14)

Olá, Olá!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.
Alguns aguaceiros. Não ouvi nenhum trovão.
Prec. Acumulada: *18 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2010 às 14:19)

Amigos do Porto e arredores isso é que é bombar por aqui só aguaceiros fortes, nada de trovoadas, mas a tarde ainda é longa e promete

Temp. actual: 11.1mm
Prec. desde as 00h: 10.2mm


----------



## Metralha (30 Nov 2010 às 14:19)

Amigos,

O local não será o mais indicado, mas conhecem a La Crosse WS 2350?
Será uma boa aquisição?
Peço desculpa, mas como sou novato nestas andanças, agradecia um aconselhamento dos mais "velhos" na matéria.

Por aqui, vai caindo um granizo de vez em quando, alternado com boas abertas.
Temperatura nos 5,1º.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2010 às 14:20)

Neste momento, caí um aguaceiro de granizo


----------



## Falkor (30 Nov 2010 às 14:37)

Chegou agora aqui o granizo


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2010 às 14:38)

Falkor disse:


> Chegou agora aqui o granizo



Não chegou a acumular. Caiam e derretiam logo.
Esperemos pelo próximo.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2010 às 14:39)

Aí está ela,com chuva forte e granizo à mistura.


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 14:40)

Está a relampejar mais para Leste da Cidade, muito escuro....


----------



## Mikovski (30 Nov 2010 às 15:03)

Fotos tiradas á pouco

céu negro (vista oeste):





uma celula?





mais a sul aguaceiros, com vista para gaia


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 15:04)

Metralha disse:


> Amigos,
> 
> O local não será o mais indicado, mas conhecem a La Crosse WS 2350?
> Será uma boa aquisição?
> ...



 Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Nov 2010 às 15:28)

Hoje , o azul e o negro do céu coabitam de forma estratégica e institucional.
Ora faz sol, ora graniza e troveja. Ora aguaceira , ora acalma.
Ora ainda bem que há dias assim






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Agora acalmou. É hora de intervalo.
Lá virá mais acção. Mais coabitação.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2010 às 15:38)

Está uma tarde e pêras para a meteorologia aqui no Grande Porto...aguaceiros muito fortes...acompanhados de granizo e alguma (pouca) trovoada...

Agora mais um aguaceiro forte...

_Dados actuais:_

Temperatura: 9,8ºC
Pressão: 993,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 83%
Vento: praticamente nulo

Precipitação acumulada---16mm


----------



## vinc7e (30 Nov 2010 às 16:13)

Boas,
aqui ficam algumas fotos tiradas na estrada que liga o Campo do Gerês à 
Vila do Gerês.
As fotos foram tiradas a ~750m altura a partir da qual a neve já não me permitiu subir mais


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2010 às 17:13)

Temperatura cai lentamente...actualmente nos 8,4ºC...prepara-se mais um valente aguaceiro...


----------



## GabKoost (30 Nov 2010 às 17:22)

Frio de rachar. Céu escuro e 1º trovão...


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

GRANIZO FORTE grandes calhaus!!!


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2010 às 17:40)

Pelo Aviz registo 8,7º, não chove, mas as nuvens ameaçam...

  Esse granizo não passou por aqui, Snifa, parabéns pela foto


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 17:44)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz registo 8,7º, não chove, mas as nuvens ameaçam...
> 
> Esse granizo não passou por aqui, Snifa, parabéns pela foto



Obrigado Veterano

Deve ter sido algo localizado, mas as pedras eram enormes, algumas seguramente maiores que ervilhas e faziam muito barulho...não durou mais que 20 segundos... depois do granizo descida de temperatura, neste momento: *6.1 ºc* ( antes do granizo *6.9ºc* )


----------



## DMartins (30 Nov 2010 às 18:03)

Foram uns dias, quase sempre no limite em relação à temperatura.
Embora tenha nevado em Guimarães, não acumulou e foi na Penha a cerca de 620mts de altitude. Cá pela cidade foi sempre no limite...

*5.6º* neste momento e chove.


----------



## GabKoost (30 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

Enorme saraivada. Tudo branquinho cá fora! 400mt


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2010 às 18:42)

Granizo e mais granizo, neste último aguaceiro, de uma dimensão impressionante. A boa notícia é que ainda há mais

Precipitação desde as 00h: 12.5mm
Temp. actual: 8ºC


----------



## PauloSR (30 Nov 2010 às 18:46)

Boa noite a todos,

Hoje, dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de importante a relatar (ausência de trovoada e granizo). Um dia de "Inverno" em pleno Outono. Frio quanto-baste  Actualmente, a temperatura é 4.7°C (sensação de 3,7ºC) e a acumulação desde as 00h é 18.0 mm 

Extremos do Dia
Máxima: 7.5°C   Mínima: 3.6°C







EDIT: é verdade, mas... Ao que parece a Quinta-feira faz-nos sonhar malta!!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2010 às 18:49)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> aqui ficam algumas fotos tiradas na estrada que liga o Campo do Gerês à
> Vila do Gerês.
> As fotos foram tiradas a ~750m altura a partir da qual a neve já não me permitiu subir mais



Boas fotos
Essa zona é muito agradável para visitar. E se a 750 mts já estava assim, imagino acima dos 1000 mts de altitude a quantidade de neve que terá. O Gerês com neve costuma acumular enormes quantidades dela...
Já agora: faltam aqui imagens da serra da Peneda (Castro Laboreiro deve estar bonito deve!)

Por cá o panorama tem sido similar aos relatos aqui colocados. Aguaceiros moderados, vários deles com granizo. Vento geralmente fraco.

*Tmín: 2,7ºC
Tmáx: 8,5ºC

Tactual: 4,8ºC
Hr: 92%
Ponto orvalho: 3ºC
Pressão: 996 mb (mínimo de 993 ao final da madrugada)
Precipitação acumulada: 21 mm*

P.S.: o acumulado de precipitação desde o dia 1 é de *241,2mm*


----------



## The_simpson (30 Nov 2010 às 19:52)

5,2ºC
93%
995,9hpa

vamos esperar pelas próximas nuvens...


----------



## vinc7e (30 Nov 2010 às 20:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boas fotos
> Essa zona é muito agradável para visitar. E se a 750 mts já estava assim, imagino acima dos 1000 mts de altitude a quantidade de neve que terá. O Gerês com neve costuma acumular enormes quantidades dela...
> Já agora: faltam aqui imagens da serra da Peneda (Castro Laboreiro deve estar bonito deve!)



Creio que ontem alguém postou fotos de Castro Laboreiro.
O Gerês é sempre agradável de visitar, mas pintado de Branco tem outra magia. 
Eu hoje nem cheguei a entrar no "coração" do Gerês, apenas percorri o eixo Rio Caldo - Vilarinho das Furnas,e fiz um pequeno desvio mais para o interior local onde tirei as fotos.
Acredito que locais como a Mata de Albergaria estejam com um aspecto divinal, mas não me atrevi a meter por esses caminhos


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2010 às 20:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa noite!
> Ora, já vi por cá que foi dia de festa em muitos locais... e eu participei numa delas...
> Pois, fui até Castro Laboreiro, a cerca de 1000m de altitude, onde, cerca das 14h00 começou a nevar ligeiramente, sendo que pelas 15h00 a neve ligeira transformou-se num belo nevão...Não fiquei para muito mais, pois a estrada começou a desaparecer debaixo de um manto branco, e nunca fiando...
> 
> ...





vinc7e disse:


> Creio que ontem alguém postou fotos de Castro Laboreiro.
> O Gerês é sempre agradável de visitar, mas pintado de Branco tem outra magia.
> Eu hoje nem cheguei a entrar no "coração" do Gerês, apenas percorri o eixo Rio Caldo - Vilarinho das Furnas,e fiz um pequeno desvio mais para o interior local onde tirei as fotos.
> Acredito que locais como a Mata de Albergaria estejam com um aspecto divinal, mas não me atrevi a meter por esses caminhos



Não quero que vos falte nada...


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

Boa noite

Aguaceiros fortes, granizo, trovoada, não peço mais à mãe natureza
Tactual:7.3ºC
Precipitação: 14mm


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2010 às 21:26)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não quero que vos falte nada...



Oh...peço desculpa pelo meu lapso
Bonitas essas imagens.

*
Tactual: 4,8ºC
Hr: 96%
Ponto orvalho: 4ºC
Pressão: 998 mb
Precipitação acumulada: 23,1 mm*

Vou trabalhar...acompanho-vos se puder.
Bom feriado - gozem a independência!


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2010 às 22:16)

esta muito parado


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 22:31)

Boas, 

por aqui continuam os aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com granizo, *25.1 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas até ao momento.. *210.0 mm* desde o dia 1/11.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 5.7ºc ( mínima *4.2ºc* ) ( máxima *9.3ºc* )

Vento SSE 9 Km/H

Pressão: 998.3 hpa

Humidade:89%

De momento não chove.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2010 às 23:31)

Boa Noite!

Por Canidelo, vão caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados.
Apenas, *20 mm*!


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 23:37)

Está a ficar bem fresquinho.. *5.2 ºc* neste momento!

Aguaceiro forte agora!


----------



## The_simpson (30 Nov 2010 às 23:53)

4,5ºc
95%


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

O aguaceiro foi forte mas de curta duração: *26.4 mm* acumulados ontem 30/11

Temp: 5.1ºc

Vento: ESE : 12 Km/h

Pressão: 998.8 hpa

Humidade:88 %

*211.3 mm* acumulados em Novembro 2010, bom mês de chuvas!


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2010 às 00:21)

E pronto, mais um mês que foi para o galheiro.
*22 mm*


----------

